# [d20 Modern] Gangs of Texas [PG-17] IC



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

Please do not post here unless you are in the game.

Feel free to post your comments in the OOC thread.

Here are profiles of the cast members and any NPC's.

Gangs of Texas Theme Song

Current Cast Members


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

*Houston Chronicle - Wednesday, December 18, 2002*

_Houston Chronicle - Wednesday, December 18, 2002_

*Business*

Newly released documents show Enron Corp. planned to duck Canadian taxes and report higher earnings on its paper and pulp business in 2001, lawmakers said Tuesday. The chairman of the Senate's Permanent Subcommittee on Investigations said an Enron deal known as Slapshot was created solely to evade taxes. At a recent hearing on the issue, J.P. Morgan said the lawyers who reviewed the deals said they were legal. It said it put up $1 billion for one day to help the Canadian division of Enron's paper and pulp business create an elaborate deal; that ultimately allowed it to deduct interest and principal on a $375 million loan. The deal produced $60 million in Canadian tax deductions and boosted Enron's bottom line by $65 million.

*Metropolitan*

Area Gangs have become more active lately.  Today a six year old child was accidentally shot at playground just outside of Fifth Ward when tension between two gangs, the Lobos and the Panthers, erupted into violence.  The child is in Herman hospital with critical wounds.  The child’s mother declared to reports that she would seek help to move out of this neighborhood immediately.  “It’s just not safe here anymore,” one resident declared in tears when he heard the news.  “We just got to get out before we can.” Fifth Ward a very proud neighborhood with an incredible history wracked with both tragedy and triumph has seen the latest in the series of gang outbreaks in the last two weeks.

*Health*

More outbreaks seem to be happening around the bayou area where the mosquitoes are breeding on the Bayou River.  West Nile is now a round-the-clock threat to Harris County residents after the discovery of the virus in a hard-to-kill mosquito that bites during the day, often chasing down its prey. The potentially deadly virus was previously found in Texas only in the meek, nighttime-biting Culex mosquito. It's now been detected in a pool of Asian tiger mosquitoes trapped south of Hermann Park. The discovery is particularly worrisome because people are 100 to 1,000 times more likely to be bitten by an Asian tiger mosquito than a Culex mosquito, said Ray Parsons, head of the Harris County Mosquito Control Division.  The Culex more or less drifts from one meal to the next at night, but the Asian tiger aggressively zeroes in on its victims during the day.  In addition, conventional spraying methods that control the Culex don't work against the Asian tiger. Pesticide-spraying from trucks or planes is impossible because high daytime temperatures force the chemical mist to float up, not down where it can reach mosquitoes. Spraying for Culex occurs at night. 

*Sports*

The Indiana Pacers and Houston Rockets square off tonight at Compaq Center with the Pacers coming to the game after a disappoint loss to the Dallas Mavericks.

*Film*

The Lord of the Rings sequel debuts today with much anticipation.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall
3:20pm_






The noise in the restaurant was almost deafening.  Plates clanking, glasses clinking and the drone of musical languages echoed throughout the small café nestled in the heart of Bellaire Chinatown.  It was the afternoon and in the corner a few seniors from Saint Agnes Academy, a private prep school just a couple blocks away, were giggling about school work and who knows what else.

All kinds of smells drifted over the tables, exotic and mundane, aromatic spices, and the hint of ice tea.  On one corner, a young man sat with his father, the father apparently digging in the food set before him with relish.

“It gets better every time I come here,” the older man declared to his son stuffing another chopstick full of rice into his mouth.  He indicated with his chopstick at the giggling high school girls, especially at one really cute red head, that were whispering and pointing their way.  “I think they recognize you, Mike.”

Two tables away another older man sat patiently awaiting his meal with his dinner companion, a young Vietnamese woman with a serious expression on her face that never seemed to vanish.  They could be heard talking about their work while obviously waiting for someone to join them.  

“Carlos, I know this isn’t your area, but I really think that Dr. Harrison was wrong about this one.  The outbreaks are getting worse.  I’ve never heard of anything like that,” the woman was saying in an agitated voice.  “If you would step into the emergency room, you would know what I’m talking about.”

Over at another table, another young man had just started dumping the empty dishes and wiping down a table.  Beside him a darker-skinned young man with a smile that never seemed to leave his happy face winked at his friend.  “That lady is pretty, Ferris-o, no?” he spoke with strong Latino accent as he gestured to the young woman just entering the café.

Striking in more ways the one, the woman bore a strong resemblance to the female physician sitting at the table.  An exotic tilt to laughing eyes and a friendly mouth, she waved to the physicians, heading their way.

OOC: Gwolf, Jemal, Velenne, all three of you are up.  Please post the (location/time) at the top of your post when you do.  I’d like a good description of your characters and what they’re currently thinking plus anything else you’d like to do.

EDIT: Sorry, realized I had the wrong time on there.  Its the afternoon, right afterschool.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:20 pm_

The whole place stunk like oil and grease.  But then it was supposed to, being a garage and all.  However, interspersed in all that, the smell of pizza wafted over the grimy tools and the grunt of exertion to reach hungry nostrils.  

An old man tottered back and forth in the small kitchen built into the back of the garage.  Unlike the three other men in the building, he had on grease-free clothes and a relaxed expression.  Whistling to himself, the owner of Johnson’s garage began to avail himself to a slice of pizza.

“Come and take a break, boys!” he called out to the men currently working on the few scattered cars they had in the garage.   “Or T-Bull is going to finish it all off for you!”

His eyes though grew sad as he caught sight of the morning newspaper lying on the table.  “Such a pity…such a pity…” he murmured, sitting down with his slice of pepperoni. 

OOC: Krizzel, Garyh, Keia you’re up.  You three don’t know the little girl who got shot personally but you knew who she is just by neighborhood reputation.  It’s Lindsey Mayes, daughter of one of the landlords five blocks away.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 12, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall
3:20pm_

Ferris picked up the plates on the table, wiped them and put them into his grey bin. He carefully wiped the insides of the glasses out and placed them top down in the bin. 

"What boring work...At least I do it good and get payed for it" Ferris thought as he wiped the table down with his white soapy rag in small circular motions. 

His friend next to him mentions a pretty girl entering the resturant. He looks up to the girl. "Now my friend that is what I call a knock out." Ferris says standing up straight and grinning along with his friend.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

“Ferris, Hector,” a sharply accented voice barked at them from the back.  A tough old lady frowned at them gawking at her customers.  Pei-Pei Zhan never smiled much in her hard life and she wasn’t about to start now.  “Clean tables now.”

Hector Morales rolled his eyes, carefully out of sight of who the two of them secretly called “the old she-dragon”.  Gathering the bins from his own tables, he started lugging them into the back of the kitchen.  “Why don’t you go help the girl find her table, man,” he whispered mischievously before disappearing into the back.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 12, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

Ferris puts the bin down, wipes his hands on his pants and heads toward the lady.  "Now this is a good way to have some fun on the job"

He bows to the lady. "bonjour jolie dame," Ferris says to her smiling, "This way to your table." He leads her to her table.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 12, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:20 pm_

T-Bull sat back from the old brown card table in the kitchen, tossing his half-eaten slice of pizza down on his plate with a frown.  "I told Mayes he needed to kick those punks outta his building.  The Lobos are gettin' outta control!"

The big, dark-skinned man looked like he could snap the folding chair he sat on in two.  He wore faded blue work overalls, without a shirt underneath, his muscled arms and upper chest glistening with sweat and grease.  A faint hint of stubble was just starting to show on his smooth-shaved head and chin, giving a slightly darker cast to his warm, red-chocolate skin.  Dark brown eyes focused on the city map that hung on the wall, scribbled with notes and circles, while thoughts of expanding the 'neighborhood watch's' territory outward ran through his head.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

Although she wasn’t particularly tall, the young woman had soft delicate features, full lips and exotically tilted almondine eyes that glowed a warm chocolate brown.  There was intelligence in those eyes and they sparkled for a moment when she first saw her sister.  Long black hair that reached down to her waist, she was dressed comfortably in jeans and a red cashmere sweater but Ferris could tell that those clothes had the mark of Banana Republic, the shoes of Prada, and the simple leather purse of Coach…all quite expensive labels.

“Oh,” the young woman spoke glancing at Ferris with wide clear eyes.  “Thank you.”  She smiled at him, walking beside him as he led her to the table.

“Ferris!” Mrs. Zhang barked from the back, clearly wanting him away from the customers.  “Come in back.  Bring dishes.”


----------



## Keia (Jan 12, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:20 pm_ 

Malcolm pulls his head out from beneath the Ford hood at the sound of the boss's voice, eager to get something to eat before it's all gone.  He looks down at the engine to remember where he left off and jogged to the lunch area, avoiding vehicles and tools like they were would be tacklers.

Upon arriving, Malcolm hestitated. (Eat the pizza now with greased up hands or in a minute with clean hands), Malclom thought.  Manners won out, and he went to the sink for a healthy glob of degreaser.

"What's that T, who's out of control now?"


----------



## Velenne (Jan 12, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

Carlos takes a sip of his iced tea and listens to Amy go on about West Nile.  Virology has never been his...well...cup of tea.  But she's cute, intelligent, friendly, and even conversational so he doesn't mind the break from his usual routine.  He strains to remember some of the details from microbiology courses in medschool so he can keep up with her.  That's when the sister walks in.  

He's about to take Amy up on her offer when he sees the woman weaving through tables led by one of the busboys.  He catches himself watching her and looks back to Amy, a little flushed.   He stands a bit awkwardly as she approaches, smiling.

Carlos is dressed equally well (probably shops at the Galleria) in square-toed Gucci shoes, tailor-fitted khakis, and a brown turtleneck a little too small for him.  Beneath the shirt, his thin but toned upper body stands out.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage, Kitchen
Fifth Ward_

Old Man Johnson snorted.  “Dey always been outta control, boy.  Gangs are nothin’ but trouble, mind you.  Dey’ll ruin the neighborhood before ya know it!”  He stuffed the pizza into his mouth, chewing on it with great noisy enjoyment, while gesturing with his free hand.  “You should know better’n that!”


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

“Jess!” Amy Nguyen called out with slight reprimand in her voice though it was definitely affectionate.  “You’re late!  _Again_.”

“Sorry, sis,” the younger one replied with a laugh.  “You know how bad traffic gets when school lets out.”  Stretching her hand out to Carlos she afforded him a generous smile.  “I’m Jessica Nguyen, her little and obviously absent-minded sister.”

“The one that goes to law school up east,” Amy clarified, remembering belatedly that she had two rather irritating younger sisters.  Turning her eye toward Ferris she asked him, “Can you get her some water?  And get the waiter to come get her order?”


----------



## Velenne (Jan 12, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

Carlos takes her hand, "Carlos Munguia, pleasure to meet you," he says, sitting back down, "A doctor and a lawyer?  You must have quite a prodigous family.  One stops bleeding, and the other's a bloodsucker."

He pauses.

"Just kidding," he chides, winking, "is T still coming?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

Michael Matthews picked up a fork as he spoke to his father.  He'ld never been any good with chopsticks but, like his father, he loved the food.  About to take another mouthful he stopped and glanced over at the high-school girls, smiling slightly and nodding to them before he turned back to continue talking to his father.  "Yeah, that's been happening lately, it's kinda cool... when they the aren't always hasslin me or stuff."  with that he swallowed some more rice, savouring the flavour and then continueing "That's why I like it around here, pop, people aint screamin or nuthin when they see me.  I can actually do sumthin, like have a meal with the old man, y'know?"  He smiled at his dad as he continued eating and glancing around at the people in the restaurant.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

A light shone in his light blue eyes.  “Why don’t we invite them over here?” Mr. Matthews teased his son.  “I’m sure they’d love to meet the famous rapper from da hood? Eh?”

Gesturing with his hands tanned and weathered from many years of hard labor, the older Matthews winked at the high school girls, trying to get them to come over.  “I want to bask in some of my son’s fame.  Not like you come home often enough for me to do that.  And they _are_ pretty girls.”

At his father’s encouragement, three of them jumped up and rushed over to their table after digging into their backpacks for anything to write with and a spare notebook.  A tall red-head, a brunette with bouncy curls and a pixie haired blonde all collapsed exhaustedly into the nearest spot closest to Mike.

“Are you….are you….Mike Mathers,” the blonde managed to squeal out without piercing any eardrums.

OOC: Jemal can you edit out your sig? thanks


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall

“Oh no,” Jessica answered, slipping into a spare seat.  “He’s not coming.”  Flicking a stray hair out of place with only a slight glance to her right where a few teenage girls were squealing, she turned her attention back to Carlos.  “Sis told me that you might know him.  Did you grow up with him?”


----------



## Velenne (Jan 13, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

Carlos looks genuinly disappointed when he hears T-Bull isn't coming.  He had been hoping to catch up with his old friend and already had a mental list of questions to ask.  He leans forward with his elbows on the table and holds his iced tea between his palms on the table.  He gaze goes distant for a moment as he seems to consider how to answer,

"Ya we grew up together, " Carlos grins, remembering something, " back at Wheatley, he used to always be the big hero.  There were bullies, who most of us feared, and then there was the T-BULL, who the bullies feared.  Deep down, he's a big softy, but I'm sure you already know that."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 13, 2003)

Mike shakes his head slightly as his father waves the girls over, and whispers humourosly "Dirty Old man, you never gonna change, are ya?"  He then looks up to smile at the girls as they approach.  he winced a little at the last name - People were ALWAYS misspeaking his last name... Who did they think he was, Eminem?  He only WISHED he was THAT rich + famous.
"It's Matthews, actually." He said with an easy attitude, covertly checking them out "Don't worry the records sometimes mislabel it, happens all the time." He stops smiling for a bare second as he feels something hit him under the table then glances at his dad.. "Oh, yeah.. Ladies, I'ld like you to meet the old man, this is Will Matthews, my dad."  He gave a charming half-smile as he nodded at his dad, then looks at them expectantly, waiting for them to introduce themselves.

OOC: Are there any newspapers in sight?  I was just looking at the chronicle you posted and saw a headline Mike wouldn't be able to resist.
Also for those of you who haven't clued in yet, This character is based LOOSELY on Eminem, but he's more me than he is Marshal.  Just so I don't get any big em fans sayin stuff like "That's not how he'd act".   cheers.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall

Will Matthews stuck out his hand but the girls were giggling and fawning over the younger man.  Sighing his father, leaned back in the chair and watched the whole thing with an amused expression.

“Oooohhh, Mike, can we call you, Mike?” the pixie blonde breathed with wide brown eyes.  “I think you are, like, _so_ hot.”  She blushed and then hid behind her notebook.  “I’m Tootsie.”

“Oh yeah!” her friend with the curly brown hair agreed, shoving her own notebook and pencil in Mike’s face.  “Can you please, oh please, oh please sign this for me?  My friends will never believe it.  I’m Sarah.”

“I listen to _all_ your music and I know all the lyrics by heart,” the redhead added also shoving her notebook at him.  “I’m Delilah.  That’s D-E-L-I-L-A-H…”


OOC:  OH GOD…oops on the Mathers thing!  I’m laughing so hard…oh and Jemal…please edit your sig out of all the posts in the IC thread?  I’m doing that so it’s easier to read.  And everyone has access to newspapers.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:20 pm_

Lamar followed Malcolm to the sink to wash up, and then rushed to make sure he got his share of the pizza.  Snagging a slice, he joined the conversation.

"Wait, you mean the neighborhood isn't ruined already?" asked Lamar.  He had a look on his face that said he was half joking, half serious.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:20 pm_

"Yeah..."  A dark look crossed T-Bull's face for a moment after the old man's words, then he sighed and picked his pizza back up.

"It's the Lobos, Malcolm.  Or I'd bet it was them, anyway.  There were some Panthers who lived in Mayes' building - though, of course," the big man added with a humorless smirk, "none of 'em got hit.  Probably weren't even around."

"But if Lamar needs a reminder," he went on, brightening just a bit, "maybe we should go take a look after you two finish up that Ford.  I'd like to know who's pokin' their nose too close to my 'hood."


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:20 pm_

"Sure, T-Bull," Lamar replied.  "I know _I_ sure wouldn't want you sniffing after me."  He flashed a smile at the big guy.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:20 pm_

"Yeah, I'll bet not.  'Specially after my Viet Vo Dao lesson last night," T-Bull quipped before shoving half a slice of pizza into his mouth.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

"Pretty much after you get past the 2-ton of muscle that he is," Jessica agreed with a laugh as she leaned back in her seat.  Thunking her feet up on the chair beside her, she crossed her ankles while her sister frowned.

"He still lives at the same place I believe, with his mom," she added, taking a sip out of her sister's water.  "If you want to see him or her, that is."

Amy sighed but didn't comment.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage, Kitchen
Fifth Ward_

"You plan on gettin' yourself into more trouble, T?" Old Man Johnson grumbled unhappily, wiping his pizza-greased fingers on a nearby napkin.  "Don't your momma tell you not to git involved with the panthers and lobos' business?  Mark my words, T.  Yer gonna get sucked right back again and you ain't never gonna make it out.  Not dis time."

He grabbed the bigger younger man by the edge of his ear, giving it a little twist.  "And draggin' youngsters into this.  Boy, your momma's gonna whoop your ass till it turn as purple as a blueberry."


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage, Kitchen
Fifth Ward
3:20 + pm_ 

Malcolm finds that his mouth is currently not filled with pizza and adds his two cents, "We're not going ganging, Mr. J., we're just gonna walk through the neighborhood.  Hopefully, that will help keep the unwanted and un-needed out of it.  'Course that Ford comes first."

Malcolm washes down the pizza with some water, and cleans up himself and where he ate.  Malcolm smirks at the thought of cleaning up from dinner to go get dirty in the garage.  That's the way it is though.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 13, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_ 

"Still down in the fifth is he?  I thought he was going to be a pro football player for sure.  Or a racecar driver.  T loved his cars."

Carlos sits back in his chair and grins at Amy, "Ya, I wouldn't mind stopping by to see him sometime.  You know, if I don't get some of that chicken I'm smelling, I think I'll collapse, " he says, patting his stomach.  He turns his head to see what all the girls are making so much noise over.  Autographs?  They must think the white guy with the bleached hair is Eminem.  Hell, he might be -Carlos never liked rap music.  He had always been true to his Latin roots until he got bit by the techno bug.  Too bad his work kept him from clubbing as much as he used to.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall 
3:55pm_

The food filled their stomachs with warmth and contentment. Carlos smiled and spoke with the women at his table, completely engaged in conversation while Ferris filled the glasses with water, catching Amy's puzzled look.    Jessica barely noticed her sister, also absorbed in the conversation, but Amy turned her head slightly as if she heard something outside.

In the other table, Mike also caught Amy's look but his father was completely absorbed in the pretty girls.  Will smiled and preened with them, telling them every story about baby Mike that he could think of, most of which were quite embarrassing.

No one noticed the brown-gold Toyota corolla streak down the driveway between the mall shops and the parked cars.  As it came closer to the café the car slowed down and one back window slide downwards.  

The Tec-9 machine pistol gleamed in the afternoon sunlight before letting loose a deadly round of fire upon the café, shattering the glass windows with a frightening crash.  The bullets came extremely close to many of the patrons, some too frightened to even scream.

Carlos felt something knocking him backwards out of his chair, sharp indescribable pain filtering through the shock of the bullet’s impact. (Carlos takes 4 damage.)  Jessica dove for the floor, trying to push her sister out of the way.

OOC:  Sorry everyone missed their spot rolls and the shooter rolled a 19 for initiative.  CARLOS, MIKE, FERRIS.  What do you do?

INITIATIVE
Stranger (Shooter) 20
Jessica 18
Carlos 14
Mike 12
Ferris 8
Will 8
Stranger (Driver) 7
Amy 3


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
3:56pm_

Having finished their meals and despite the tsking of Old Man Johnson, T-Bull, Lamar, and Malcolm make their way to the tenement building run by the man called Leonard Mayes.  The streets have a mix of young children still playing games in the streets and the older children who looked as if they were junior members of the local gangs.

The Mayes building stood in the bit of Fifth Ward closest to downtown.  It had definitely seen better days and the smell coming from it wasn’t pleasant at all.  Mayes had a reputation for being one of the nicest landlords, having let many a street hawker stay over, and yet one of the worst because he could never fix anything.  There was always something broke in the Mayes building.

Outside a young girl sat on the steps, playing with her battered doll.  Her skin was a beautiful tan color, her hair long and curly.  She glanced up as the three men approached the building.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 14, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

For Carlos, the moment seems to drag on for minutes.  He hears the glass shatter and jumps at the noise, but everything becomes blurry.  He feels a thump, almost like a child hitting him with a toy, almost otherworldly.  Reflexively, he shoves backwards in his chair with his arms and good leg, sending himself to the ground.  Then the pain hits.  

Flashback to ten years earlier.  He's lying in the grass.  There's so much blood.  His mama and tia are screaming.  The pain has started to go away.  He's tired.  Then there's lots of lights.  People telling him not to go to sleep, just keep breathing in this tube.  The tube doesn't taste very good.

Back to the resteraunt.  Imagining the breathing tube snaps Carlos back to the present.  He's been shot.  Need to stop the bleeding.  

"Kit...in my car," he manages to squeeze out between clenched teeth, pulling his keys from his jacket as he drags himself behind the table and chair.

_Carlos drops to prone as a free action, draws his keys, and attempts to take full cover behind the table._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

_Police Station
Fifth Ward
3:56pm_

"Well, you're free now," a gruff not so pleasent voice echoed in the jail cell.  "Go to the desk, git your stuff and get out of here.  I don't wanna see you back here again, do ya here me, girl?  No more picking up johns."

The huge woman that spoke, stood at the door of the jail cell, ready to lead the young woman inside out.  If she stepped inside, the police officer would  probably take the whole room up.  The cell itself was too bad, for something that hadn't looked like it had been cleaned in the recent decade.

She gestured with one beefy paw for the girl inside to head over to the desk sergeant to get a box of her things.

OOC:  Timothy, you're up next!  dont' forget to put the heading on top of your post and take off your sig when you post.  Thanks!


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 14, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
3:56pm_

"Hi there," T-Bull said, resting his foot on the first step of the building and crouching down.  "Do you know if Mr. Mayes is here?" he asked, smiling slightly at the little girl.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward_

"I don't know nothin'," the kid responded defensively, backing up slightly at seeing three men approach her.  "I ain't seen anybody or anything." She glanced from side to side, looking as if she was going to start running any moment, those dark young eyes having seen enough on the streets to make them look fifty years older.


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
3:56pm_

"We don't mean any harm, little lady," Lamar offered.  "We just wanted to say hello to Mr. Mayes."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward

The little girl stared at them all for a long minute before her eyes widened, finally recognizing T-Bull by reputation.  "You the watch people?"  Another second passed as she confirmed it again with her eyes. "You are!  You are the watch people!" she spoke excitedly jumping around, hugging her doll to her chest.

"Daddy's inside," she spoke without giving any of them a chance to speak and then disappeared into the tenement building.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

_Police Station
Fifth Ward
3:57pm_ 

Misty steps out of the Station, barely keeping her anger at the policemen in check. "Could have gotten out earlier, if only that stupid policemen wasn't so loyal to his wife. normally they're all in for a good rubbin between the legs. Well, back to the streets it is let's see if I can get some money for another place to sleep.

OOC: Does Misty know T-bull, Lamar and Malcom? Or the little girl or Johnson? I think she'll go to one of her friends/collegues and go check on Mr. Mayes if she knew the Girl and heears the news.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

_Police Station, Outside
Fifth Ward
4:15pm_

By the time Misty gets out of the station, after going through all kinds of paperwork to get her things, its much later.  The streets are full of the usual, although outside the police station there are noticiably less troublemakers.  Mostly  officers milling about chatting, and about to go home or go on shift.

A couple of other prostitutes have been let out and they are making their way back to their business territory again to start another evening of hard work.  Most of them looked as if their time in the station was the first time they've ever had food in their belly and a chance to sleep peacefully, free from their pimps or violent johns.

OOC:  Where do you want to go?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
4.30 P.M_

Misty Talks to some of her colleagues, and from one them she hears the tragic story of little girl Mayes, she immediately decides to head over to Mayes house. She arrives their 15 minutes later. While walking, she wears her clothes more or less fashionable, although this doesn't give a very good result. When she arrives at the building she first goes to the Girl.

OOC: Off to work now, Cya'll tonight


----------



## Keia (Jan 14, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
3:56pm_ 

"Well, what do you make of that?" Malcolm asks, as he takes a casual glance around.  He wouldn't be surprised to see one or two of the jv gang kids running to report what they saw or heard.   "Guess we should go inside and talk to Mr. Mayes."

Malcolm steps inside the tenement and waits for a few seconds - to let his eyes adjust to the change in light.  Then his eyes water as he gets a good whiff of the odor of the tenement.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_
Hearing the roar of the gun, Mike instantly jumps across the aisle, trying to take as many people to the floor with him as possible.

"GET DOWN!" 

He then looks up to see if he can spot a liscense plate # on the car, or see the shooter or driver.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

OOC:

Okay I'm going to break my own rule of no OOC posts in the IC thread to stress these VERY important rules.

1>  The _DM_ and ONLY the DM will tell you what kind of information NPC's give you.  You will not assume NPC's will give you information that other characters know and post it without clearing it with me first.  The only information you know automatically by DM gift is anything that is in the newspaper that I post at the beginning of every new day.

2> The DM and ONLY the DM will tell you want you see when you arrive at a location and the DM and ONLY the DM will tell you if you even ARRIVE at the location without something happening along the way.

In case any of you wonder why, that is because DIFFERENT NPC's have DIFFERENT information so you might be cheating yourself out of knowledge assuming like that.  also SOME information you learn will be FALSE because NPC's...::gasp:: can also LIE to you.  Also people MOVE and don't tend to stay in the same location for a long period of time.  That's why I have time stamps on the DM posts when we begin a scene.

So...as a result of that Misty is STILL in front of the police station and let us begin from there....

PS. I warned you I'm tyrannical


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

Standing there stupified, Ferris found himself flying across the room as Mike tackled him out of harm's way, knocking the smaller man forcibly to the floor.  Mike glanced upwards, straining to see the license plate, but only catching the last four digits -56B7.  The sun shone in his eyes, blindng him from sight of the driver, only the gun gleaming frighteningly.

Will dove to one side as the car spurts forward, the driver regaining his momentum again as his foot hit the accelerator.  Meanwhile, Amy crawls over to where Carlos lies hurt, trying her best to tend to his horrible wound, dragging her own keys out to sprint to her car where her own medical kit lay safely stored.

The shooter let off the last round as the car sped away, the shots more wild than before and missing nearly everyone, but one bullet found its mark.  A shocked expression crossed Will Matthew's face as he stared down at the red dot on shirt, watching as it blossomed into a rough crimson pattern.

Jessica grabbed the cellphone out of her purse, quickly dialing 911 and yelling into the phone for two ambulances.

OOC:  Well its been over two days since FERRIS posted, so I'm skipping him.  CARLOS, MIKE, did you want to do anything else as the car is speeding away?


----------



## GWolf (Jan 15, 2003)

*Sorry!*

(00C I got lost for a minute(2 days) on the boards)

Ferris will take cover behind tables and just scratch his head astounded.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 15, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_


Carlos watches dumbfounded as Amy walks away.  Didn't she see him get shot?!  In his pain-induced haze, he doesn't put two and two together -that she's probably going to her own car for a kit. 

He awkwardly gets to his feet, pressing one hand firmly against the bullet wound and attempting to gain his bearings.  The world spins once as he goes vertical, and for a moment his dinner threatens to make a second appearance.  Carlos grips his keys firmly and starts off behind Amy toward his blue Chevy coupe with the dent in the rear panel.

_Stand, move 30' toward where he vehicle is parked._


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 15, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
3:56pm_

T-Bull put a hand up to his eyes, taking a look inside the building before ushering Lamar in before him.  With one last look around the neighborhood outside, T-Bull followed both of the young-men through the threshold.

"Hmm..." the big man rumbled, taking in the atmosphere of so many similar buildings he'd been to before - including this particular one.  "This way," he coaxed finally, taking the lead to the Mayes' apartment.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward_

The first thing they noticed was that it was dark.  The next was how eerily quiet everything remained despite their presence.   Nothing about the room itself looked particularly interesting.  The furniture looked as if it had seen better times somewhere in the sixties, and an odor that didn't quite describe itself as "homey".

Despite all that, the little girl led them to the large recliner where an older man sat staring blankly at the flickering television set.  His peppered hair seemed plastered to his sun-weathered skin.  A big flat thumb rubbed back and forth over the remote, changing the channel with a disturbing rhythm.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, Kit, but You are Right.

IC: Misty will try to get back to her workplace, to make up for lost income, If possible, she'll walk along with some of her coleagues, to provide for more safety. She'll have a talk with them, to know what for special things happened recently, or what happened to them.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

_Benson Street
Fifth Ward
4:15_

The small group of undesirables moved down Benson street, quieter this time of day than usual.  Very few cars came driving by but the few who did whistled to the girls and called out a few crude names, but none of them bought their services.

Melissa DuPree, a tall woman with long bleached blonde hair wasn't much older than Misty herself but she looked as if she had been through a few centuries of hardship.  Four inch heels didn't faze her anymore and whatever damage wearing those stilettoes on a regular basis did to her feet, she had long ago weathered the pain to attract customers. Didn't men love women in high heels?

Alison Brown looked like Melissa's opposite.  Where Mel was tall, she was much shorter, a tiny petite with perfect chocolate brown skin and large luminous black eyes.  There was a bounce to her step that experience had not weathered, but soon would on the streets.

Alison and Melissa shared the same pimp, an obnoxious member of Los Lobos, Jose Valdez.  He could always been seen hassling them for his share of the cut, or hassling any other prostitute encroaching on his territory.

All these things, the women talked about as they walked toward their respective home bases to earn again the money that kept food on the table.

"Didn't you hear?" Melissa was speaking while Alison day dreamed about her two year old waiting for her at home.  "Mayes' little girl was hit."

OOC: um please edit out your sigs?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 15, 2003)

Misty walks along with Melissa and Alison, She knows this talk, but gladly joins in, because it is comforting to know that the others experience the same things. When Misty hears about the little girl, she is in doubt. She knows the little girl, and has a warm heart for the father. But on the other hand, she has to get more money. "Well" she thinks, "It isn't busy anyway, so I'll visit them".

She says goodnye to Melissa and Alison, and walks to Mayes' building, straightening her clothes.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 15, 2003)

Mike gets up as the car speeds away, and sees the girl allready calling 911.  "Hey, you on the phone!  Get some cops out here too, lady, I got a partial lic..." He stops as he sees his father, and rushes over to him.  "Dad!?!?  DAD! Are you allright?  Sh*t, Sh*t..." He looks around helplessly, seeing the other guy with a bullet in them  "Anyone here know how to treat a gunshot wound?  We got two guys down!" He gets closer to his dad, trying to see how badly he's hurt.  "It'll be ok, dad.."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 15, 2003)

Fu Kim Resturant

Ferris jumps up and runs to the man who has been shot. He kneels down next to the kid who appears to be the mans son. Oh sh*t he thinks as he screams out "Someone get a Doctor!" He puts his hand on the sons back. "I'm sorry..." 

Ferris thinks if only he would've pulled the Jericho(The TRUE Name of the colt double eagle) he keeps on him at all times... he may have saved this man....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

Carlos barely gets anywhere in his condition before Amy has made it back with her medical kit in hand.  The flushed look on her face indicated that she had sprinted faster than she ever had in her life.  Locking her arm under Carlo's, she dragged him closer to where Will was lying on the floor.  She set him down comfortably before cracking open her case.

"I need you grab those napkins and press it against his chest to slow down the bleeding," Amy spoke to Mike in a calm tone.  "Jessica, how long before the amulances get here?"

"Ten minutes max," her sister answered, glancing from man to man.  "Is there anything I can do?"

OOC:  CARLOS, MIKE, FERRIS, is there anything you want to do before the police and ambulances get here?  Uh, Ferris...where exactly are you hiding the desert eagle?  Its a very large gun and if your employer knew you're carrying a gun to work you'd be fired.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 16, 2003)

*Eh Correction, Wrong Gun*

A Jericho is not a desert eagle.  A Jericho is also known as a Colt Double Eagle, Or the Baby Eagle (it is smaller). Hmm...Somewhere it can't easily be seen, like in his pants or something, or if it is to obvious forget it he isn't carring one.

IC:

Ferris just sits down at a table with his hands in his lap.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 16, 2003)

Mike does as he's been told, speaking to his dad "You'll be ok, old man.. Just hang in.  Come on dad, you're tough, we're tough, we can stick it out..."


----------



## Velenne (Jan 16, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

Carlos manages a pitiful resistance against Amy as she lays him down next to the older man.  If she attempts to treat him first, Carlos will insist that she start with the man next to him.  Carlos realizes that he's in much better shape and his bullet wound doesn't seems as severe.

Regaining his bearings better now that he's supine, the young doctor continues to come to his senses.  He'll prep himself as best he can for Amy to do her work and wait patiently, breathing as deeply as his pain will allow and trying to lower his heartrate to slow the bleeding.

_Where is Carlos shot anyway?  He'll do his best to Aid Another in Amy's check on himself._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall
4:15pm_

The scream of sirens and the wail of frightened people echoed through the small market now streaming with tourists gaping at the sight of the destroyed cafe as if they could not believe their eyes.  The owner of the cafe sat in the corner crying and gnashing her teeth at the damage to her shop, her customers, and her honorable reputation.  She began to order Ferris and Hector to clean the shop, but Jessica put a stop to that, telling her that the police would want everything the way it was.

Carlos managed to stabilize his gaping chest wound with Amy's help by the time the paramedics arrived, but Mike's father had just lost consciousness.  Will was a much older man and the shot had managed to wound him within an inch of his life.

The paramedics began to quickly load Carlos and Will into the ambulances while the police officers scoured the scene.  One gruff-looking officer approached the group, frowning slightly.

"I'm Officer Riley," the man spoke glancing at those who were not injured.  "I'd like to speakwith each of you individually about what happened."  He glanced at Amy and Mike.  "If you want to follow your friend and father to the hospital, I can take your statements later.  The rest of you, I'd like to talk to you now, please."

While he spoke, Jessica glanced over at Hector, frowned and then followed the man into the back of the restaurant.

OOC:What do you want to do now?  Oh and don't forget to edit out your signatures.  Thanks!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 16, 2003)

OOC: Do I arrive at the building?


----------



## Keia (Jan 16, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
3:56pm_ 


Malcolm clears his throat to politely get Mr. Mayes attention, "Mr. Mayes?  My name's Malcolm, and this is Lamar and T-Bull.  I know this probably isn't a good time, but we wanted to ask a few questions about what happened."


----------



## Velenne (Jan 16, 2003)

_Ambulance, En Route to Hospital_

Carlos is vaguely aware of his surroundings as the anaestesia begins to take its generalized effect.  He asks about the old man, his keys, who will be paying for the dinner, and a few other innane questions before sleep overtakes him.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 16, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
3:56pm_

"Hey old man..." T-Bull greeted quietly and simply, sitting himself gingerly on the couch next to Mr. Mayes.  He'd been in dozens of rooms like this one before - so many he'd lost count - but it never got any easier.  It was difficult just to breath the somber air, much less find a way to comfort the man.  This wasn't something T-Bull could beat or break to make it better.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward_

The old man looked at them blankly for a moment.  His eyes at first looked frightened, but then relaxed into something more wary.  "What do ya want?" he spoke up, his voice crackling like a day old newspaper.  "I ain't got nothin' for you, nothing."

"Why'd you show them in here, Lashanne?" he scolded the little girl standing beside him.  "You take them out right now.  There's nothing for anybody here anymore."

Lashanne lips curled slightly at the reprimand and she looked like she was going to start bawling any minute but her father paid her no mind, staring at the fuzzy television screen where some talk show host was busy touting the latest 'shocker'.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 16, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward_

"None 'a this is her fault, Mayes," T-Bull corrected in a light rumble.  "And we didn't come down here to take, we came ta give.  Our help, support, whatever you need.  'Times like this we got to stick together."  The big man's look was soft, but there was strength behind it.  It sounded like old man Mayes needed to work out his anger - that always came first - and T-Bull was happy to absorb the brunt of that rather than have it fall on the little girl.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

Mike will nod his thanks to the officer and give him his name so he knows who to look for, then try to get into the ambulance with his father, using every bit of persuasiveness he has. (OOC: Diplomacy +7)
Assuming I get in I'll sit there holding my dads hand but trying to stay out of the way of paramedics if they're working.
If I don't get in I'll follow closely in my car (OOC: Haven't decided what kind of car it is, will soon)


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
3:56 pm _ 

Trying not to distract T-Bull and old man Mayes, Malcolm will walk over to the window and peek (through the blinds, around the edge, etc.) out to take a look around.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital
Texas Medical Center
4:30pm_

The ride felt like forever as if time stood still, frozen in that moment of agony of waiting.  Sounds of siren's wailing, the smell of blood, human blood.  It is scent no one can forget, the smell of human organs still alive and pulsing.  So much warmth of life against the cold steel in the ambulance.

And then it ended, with the patients being tossed from their vehicles and wheeled into the emergency room where doctors, residents, and nurses swarmed over them like ants upon the wounded.  Another language echoed in the rooms, curtains separating one tragedy from another.

Amy pushed away the other doctors who wanted to swarm over her so she could hover over Carlos, holding his hand, speaking to him and giving him a friendly voice to lean on while he went through the ordeal, the bullet's extraction.

If you've ever smelled an open wound, it is a unique smell that a cadaver cannot give you.  There's a tinge to it that just invades your nose and leaves a metallic taste on your tongue.  Its almost intoxicating until you realize that you're smelling human mortality.

Will Matthews lay there in the cold hospital, covered with harsh white cotton, servicable but the hospital linen never seems to warm, always seems to take on a cold quality.  And the smell of industrial strength detergent never leaves it.  Tubes are hooked up to his body and he does not regain consciousness.

Doctors approach Mike with severe faces that can express only pity.  They tell him that his father is critical, that the next few hours, perhaps day will tell him if his father lives.  The bullet, they say, punctured his stomach...and a shot in the stomach is usually fatal.  They say his father is lucky that the bullet did not puncture his intestines which would have released enough toxins into the abdominal cavity that they would not have been able to save him.  They only wait now to see if the bleeding will stop, the destruction of part of the mesentary, the network of tiny capillaries that supply blood to the abdomen's organs has been damaged.  Now it remains to be seen if it will repair itself or fail.

Carlos, having been shot in the chest just below the clavicle has been cleared.  Lucky for him, that it managed to miss everything major.  The doctors want to keep him overnight, but the shot was clean and the damage easily controlled. (Healed 3 hit points).  He is sitting on the a spare bed, readying to exit the emergency room with Amy.

A police officer is waiting outside the emergency room for the both of you to take down your statements and question you.

OOC: CARLOS, MIKE what would you like to do?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
4:15 pm _

"Help? What can you do to help?" Mayes spoke up at T-Bull, anger in his gruff voice.  "Dey come on and out whenever dey want.  Shooting and banging, doing their drugs.  The cops, they can do nothin', the cops, they scared of 'em!  What can you do?"

Malcom sees a new addition to the scenery outside.  Three young hispanic toughs that seem to be hanging out just across the street...a street that suddenly looks surprisingly empty.


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
4:15 pm _

Malcolm leaves the window to lean close to T-Bull "Uhmm, T, we have ourselves an audience, and the street looks awfully quiet all of a sudden."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 17, 2003)

OOC: I assume I'll arrive at 4.30 PM? Kitana?


----------



## garyh (Jan 17, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
4:15 pm _

"Man," said Lamar, "this can't be anything but bad news."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

Mike'll talk to the cops and tell them whatever they need to know, but he's a bit impatient to get out of here.  (He tries not to let it show but he wants to go find out who the F*ck just shot his Father!!  Then hurt them.  Badly.  Then kill them.  Then hurt them some more.  Then kill them again.  If he's still mad he'll kill them once more just to make sure.  Then go write a song about it.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 17, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital
Texas Medical Center_

"Guess I should have read the fortune cookie sooner, " Carlos jokes, folding up the painkiller prescription and putting it in his pocket.  "I just wonder how long this will take me out of my research.  Who gets shot at two different times in their life and lives to tell about it?"

Carlos is just grateful he made it out fairly ok, grateful for friends, and grateful he wasn't sitting a few tables over where Mr. Mathews was.  With as many bullets being sprayed around the resteraunt as there were, he's thankful more people weren't wounded.  Still, Carlos berates himself for not getting a better look at the driver, or even doing anything except blathering on like an idiot and having flashbacks.

While he was lying in the hospital bed, Carlos remembered more of his incident as a kid.  The subsequent days after he was shot  were a blur.  He'd wake up erratically from his medication, have a few brief minutes to see his mother, father, and/or tia.  It was worse when he'd wake up and they'd be asleep.  All the lights would be out and he would try to move his leg.  It itched.  Oh God, and sometimes it burned.  But there was nothing there but a little stub of a leg four inches below his crotch.  That was all they could save. 

Damn Fifth Ward.  Anywhere else and the ambulance would have gotten there sooner.  He might have gotten to keep his leg.  But everyone is too afraid.  They probably drew straws to see who got the duty of picking up another corpse.

No.  That was the bitterness coming back.  _ I won't give into that again, _he told himself, while he was lying there with a slow-drip catheter in his wrist and watching the feet scramble back and forth on the other side of the curtain.

"Well Amy, you wanted me to stop by the ER."  Carlos smiles, trying to find the good in the situation.  Having never been around the ER so up close before, he then does something Amy might chide him for later.  He pulls a buisness card from his wallet and writes his cell number on the back.  Moving over to Mathew's bed, he'll leave it with the man's personal effects.  

_ If Mike is there, Carlos will try to speak to him.  Otherwise, he'll head out to talk to the cop.  _


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital
Texas Medical Center_

Mike is just on his way out when the man enters the room.
"Look man, I aint signing no auto.. Yo wait, you onea the guys from Fu Kim.."  He looks around for no apparent reason, then steps forward to greet him.  "Names Mike, Mike Matthews.  Hows it going, man?  Other than getting shot, that is.."


----------



## Velenne (Jan 17, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital
Texas Medical Center_

"That's right.  Carlos Munguia, nice to meet you Mike.  I guess I'm doing as well as could be expected.  This is actually the second time I've been shot, " Carlos grins and lifts his pant leg a few inches to show off the wooden prosthesis, "Look, I know exactly what you're going through, and what he's going through.  Now's probably not the time to talk it all out, but call me.  Here's my number."

Carlos hands him the buisness card face down so the blue-inked number is facing up.  

"When they gave me this leg, I wanted to spit on them.  I wanted to kill the people that did this to me.  Maybe, deep down, I still do.  But that's no way to live your life.  Your father will be in my prayers, my friend, and so will you."

Carlos points at the buisness card again, raises his eyebrows, then turns to leave, silently whispering a thanks to his tia.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 17, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
4:15 pm _

"The only thing we can do, old man," T-Bull answered, standing up and moving over to peek out the window.  "Kick 'em out of our neighborhoods.  These the guys who did it?  Lobos?"  He pulled a small sliver in the curtain, just enough to take a glance through before turning around and heading towards the door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward_

"What?!"  The old man stared at the window.  "Who...who's out there?  All of you got to leave now.  Get out!  Before...before they think I'm part of your group.  You look like panthers...you need to get out now!" 

He grabbed his daughter, holding her to him.  "You've gotta git on out now...I only got two granddaughters..."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 17, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward_

"We ain't no Panthers, and I'll make that right clear to those guys out there," T-Bull explained as he waved Malcolm and Lamar over to the door.  "Just think about callin' me and lettin' me know what gang-ers are living in the building.  It's not gonna be safe while they're still here."  The big man nodded grimly, opening the door and stepping out into the hall to wait for the two boys.


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
4:15 pm _ 

Malcolm feels the adrenaline rise as he walks out of the old man's room.  He tries to put on his game face - but this is no game.  When he gets into the hall, he asks T-bull, "Okay, T, what's the plan?  You want me to head outside first?"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward_

"Naw, I'll go first.  You guys just back me up," T-Bull instructed as they walked down to the front door.  "Don't make any quick movements.  We don't really want to fight 'em if we can avoid it - there's probably a dozen more of 'em hangin' around nearby."  Frowning, he paused for a moment.

"I'll just tell 'em they better start clearing out, because we aren't gonna stand for this hurt anymore."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_  Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
4:20pm_

Outside the streets are disturbingly empty, except for the three youths standing on the other side smoking alot more than cigarettes.  

The one on the right leaned against a lamppost.  Lightly tanned skin, he had a fuzz of hair growing on his previously shaved head.  His dark eyes glanced over the street while he flexed his formidable muscles reflexively.

Soft spanish passed between them, punctuated by some derisive laughter.

The shortest one rubbed his shaved head where the a red bandana covered it from the heat of the sun.  His dark eyes spied the door opening and he spoke something to his companions, but they only gave it a slight glance before continuing their conversation.


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
4:20pm_ 

Malcolm adjusts his shades back on his face and flanks T-bull, "Alright T, it's your show and I got your back."

Malcolm will glance slightly with his head left and right as they exit the tenement, moving his eyes much more beneath the shades.

OCC:  Remember that I speak and read/write Spanish.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_ FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall
4:20pm_

Ferris saw the young woman called Jessica come out of the back room after being there for a few minutes.   A crease of agitation rested on her brows and she  rushed out of the resturant.  One of the police officers tried to stop her, but she said a few words that Ferris couldn't hear and the officer let her go.  She turned to head out the door.

One officer approached Ferris who had just been sitting there staring for a long period of time.  "Sir, did you need any medical care?   Are you in shock?"  Frowning the man crouched down beside Ferris, taking out a pen light to check Ferris for symptoms.

OOC:  FERRIS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward
4:21 pm _

As Misty approaches the Mayes tenament building she can see three men she recognizes as probably being part of Los Lobos, but she doesn't know who they are actually.  The men are standing across the street from the building smoking what appears to you to be some high quality weed.

From the door of the building you see a huge African-American man (who she recognizes as T-Bull) exit and behind him a slightly smaller caucasion man (who she recognizes as Malcolm).  They are both looking across the street at the Los Lobos members.

OOC: MISTY, TBULL, MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

A man approaches Mike and Carlos while they were talking.  He looks like he's seen too many movies and not enough excerise bike time.  His face is weathered and pocked.  He has a piece of gum smacking in his mouth.  You recognize a man in desparate need of a cigarette and unable to have one.

"You, Matthews?"  He glanced at Carlos next to him as if trying to place the man as possibly a janitor.  When he noticed the well-made albeit ruined clothes he guessed correctly that his initial assumption was completely wrong.  "Dr. Munguia?" He tried to say but it sounded like "Moongooeeah".

"I have some questions for you.  I'm Detective Barton and I've been assigned to your case."  He gave them a wide yellow-toothed grin.

OOC: CARLOS, MIKE


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

Ferris sees the officer. He looks up. "Sorry Sir, I was in a bit of shock but was thinking. I am fine, just a little shaken. Do you need to know anything or can I go home now?"

Ferris sits there waiting, he is feeling the need to go flying...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward
4:20pm_

"Hey I know you, fella," the old man suddenly spoke up as he stared at Lamar. "You're Lamar Watson, the basketball player for Wheatley, aren't you?"  That seemed to relax him for a moment.  "I watch all dem games.  You're good, man."

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

"Are you sure you don't need some care?"  the officer frowned.  "We can have a paramedic look at you or take you to the medical center?  Or are you up to a few questions?"

Behind him, Jessica grabbed her purse and whatever remained of her things and sprinted out the door, heading to the parking lot.

OOC: FERRIS


----------



## Velenne (Jan 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"I'm afraid I'm not going to be much help to you, detective.  Being shot and all, I didn't get a chance to see anything," despite his bullet wound, it's Carlos who gives the fat man a look of pity, then shrugs, "but I'll try.  It's all a little blurry now.  Too many painkillers."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward
4:21 pm _

T-Bull frowned, glancing at the door behind him.  "Where the hell is Lamar?" he muttered, then cursed as he looked down the street.  "Oh, this is just _not_ the time, Misty!" he breathed furiously to himself.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

_Fu Kim Resturant_

"I am really ok, I apperciate your offer though. ASk me anythign you want, I'll tell you what I can" Ferris tells the officer with a tired tone in his voice.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_  FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

"First I'm going to need your name, an address and number you can be reached at, and what you were doing here," the officer began, taking out a small wrinkled notepad and a pen.  "Are you associated with any gangs? Do you know of anyone who is associated with gangs?  Has anything like this ever happened to you?  Do you have any enemies that might want to hurt you?"

Outside Jessica drove past in a silver mercedes convertible, heading inextorably downtown.

OOC: FERRIS


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

*hmm*

_Fu Kim Resturant_

Ferris thinks to himself. I cant let him know to much about my father and past...

"My name is Ferris Buckler, (adress), I can be reached at 382-2521 (cell phone #), I am not assiocaited with any gangs, I just happen to work here as a bus boy. I do not know anyone personally assiocaited with the gangs. This has never happend to me and I have no enemies that I know of." Ferris answeres these questions and stands up.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Mike will tell the cop whatever he wants/needs to know, including the make, year, and partial liscence number he got.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_ Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"Uh, okay."  Detective Barton gave them both a skeptical look.  "And what kind of gangs you two work with?" the man asked bluntly, scratching his butt.  "Lobos?"

His light blue eyes rested on Carlos before moving to Mike when you continued to speak.  "You guys in any trouble?  Your old man a dealer, Mr. Matthews?  Any of you dealers?"  Before anyone could respond, he just gave them a short smile.  "I gotta know these things if I'ma gonna find out who decided to redecorate the doctor and the old man."

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_FU KIM Restaurant, Front Room
Bellaire Chinatown, DIHO Mall_

"Nothing you can think of that might be of any use to us?" the officer asks, pen poised on the paper.  "Because we'll be running some checks on you, so you better spill it now.  You dealing, Buckler?"

OOC: FERRIS


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Mike just stares at the cop.  "What is up with you f*cks?  You think just cuz my F*cking dad got shot that makes ME the god-damn criminal?  Tell you what, go back to your glorified F*cking security job and I'll find a REAL cop, one who's interested in going after the F*cks who actually did something, OK?" Mike storms out, pushing the cop out of the way if he tries to stop him.  (After glancing at the cops badge #, of course)


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward
4:21 pm 
_


Misty will walk up to T-bull and Malcom, avoiding the other gang members. If she arrives at the door, she'll stand behind T-bull.

"I guess those guys mean trouble, but the're high too, want me to divert their attention a bit before they get violent?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_ Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Detective Barton just smiles rather greasily after Mike, jotting down in his notebook what Carlos can clearly see as the words _suspect#1 dope dealing rap singer_.  Then he glances up at Carlos.  "What about you, doc?  You been smuggling coke from Mexico City and the cartel is looking for a payback?"

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Hallway
Texas Medical Center_

Unfortunately because detectives have their badges in their wallets, Mike doesn't know what the badge number is.  But he's pretty sure that there couldn't possibly anyone more slimy than that man.  Just outside, he runs right into Amy Nguyen who was entering.

"Oh, sorry," she says before recognizing him and halting him.  "How is your father," she asks with a soft voice.

OOC: MIKE


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

"You mean other than the fact that that stupid f*cking grease-headed rent-a-cop back there" He jerks his thumb at the jerk "wants to blame US for getting shot at?"  He calms down a bit.'
"Sorry, mam, I didn't mean to snap at ya, But guys like that really piss me off.  Not to mention the fact that the old man's in critical condition."  He runs a hand through his hair with an exasperated sigh.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward
4:21 pm _

T-Bull shook his shaved head.  "Nah.  I don't think they're gonna be stupid enough to start somethin' with me.  This isn't the best place for you to be doing your _business_, though," he added with a frown and a bit of distaste.  "This street already needs to be cleaned up."


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

_Fu Kim Resturnat_

"No I don't, and as for drugs, I don't touch the stuff." Ferris walks out heading for the door and the sugar lands airport.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_SugarLand Airport
Highway 6
5:30pm_

Ferris walks out on the cop who frowns at that rudeness, but there's nothing to hold the busboy so the cop lets him go.  The busride to the airport isn't eventful and he gets there without a problem

The airport itself wasn't big, but it was definitely luxurious.  He was directed easily to the hanger where his plane sat waiting for him.

OOC: FERRIS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Hallway
Texas Medical Center_

Amy nodded understandingly before pressing a card into his hand.  "I'm Amy Nguyen, one of the emergency doctors who will keep an eye on your father.  If you need anything give me a call, ok?  And I'll be sure to call you to let you know."

Tilting her head slightly, she creased one brow.  "My sister said she knows your father.  Back there at the restaurant.  Said he is a fine man and to ask me to make sure he was safe."

OOC: MIKE


----------



## GWolf (Jan 18, 2003)

_Sugar Lands Airport_

Ferris takes off his apron and puts it in the cabient.  _ I spend more time here then I do in my apartment!_ He takes his fighter jacket off the hanger on the hanger wall and puts it on. 

He wipes the plane down slighty, Climbs in starts the engine, climbs back out spins the propellar and quickly gets back in the cockpit of the Albatros D.II. He taxies it out onto the run way and then sends it up,  taking it for an hour or so moonlite ride through the countryside.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

_Random flight path
Texas countryside_

Nice flight, beautiful scenery, but its getting very dark.  The sunset is spectacular with all the beautiful orange and red glows across the horizon.

_SugarLand Airport
Highway 6_

Ferris lands the plane with no problems and everything is once again safely tucked away in the hanger.

OOC: Ferris


----------



## GWolf (Jan 19, 2003)

_Sugar Land Airport_

Ferris is feeling very relaxed and at ease now. He spends the next hour or so polishing, oiling and refueling his plane.

He then heads home.

00C: Wow, I bet the ride was more exciting for Ferris


----------



## Timothy (Jan 19, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward
4:21 pm _ 

"T-Bull, I'm not here on business, I'm here for Old man Mayes, I'll go in and see how he is, call me if you need me"

Misty Will walk in the room, but will not interfere with any conversation Lamar and Mayes are having, if she can see the other granddaughter, she'll go to her, asking if everything is okay.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

_DIHO Apartments
Bellaire, Chinatown
6:30pm_

Ferris arrives home without a problem.  His apartments aren't too far away from where he works, a comfortable walking distance in a neighberhood that's prominently Chinese with a small Hispanic.  He's aware that there are some Los Lobos members who live in the area but he doesn't know them, only the rumor that they're there.  Everything is pretty quiet and he gets to his apartment with no problem

Its a tiny one bedroom apartment, relatively clean, but very much a bachelor pad.  He hadn't much time to decorate or much money left to decorate with since he spent most of it on his plane.

Something is off though.  He doesn't know what, but something is not quite right about his apartment. 

OOC: FERRIS


----------



## GWolf (Jan 19, 2003)

_Ferris's Pad_

Ferris feels that something is off, and begins to look around cuirous and a bit afriad. He wonders, what is this feeling from.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 19, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Hallway
Texas Medical Center_

Carlos swallows his pride and the handful of comments he could have given the slimeball.  He snorts at the thought of smuggling cocaine.

"No, no drugs anywhere in my line of work.  Let's see, not affiliated with any gangs.  Completing my residency in orthotics and prosthetics at this very hospital, in fact.  I live in an apartment near here and havn't been near any gangs since I left high school for that very reason.  That was eight years ago and I havn't looked back."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

_DIHO Apartments
Bellaire, Chinatown_

Ferris can't find a single thing out of place that he can remember or anything that seems out of the ordinary.  But as he stands there in his bedroom, he can't quite but almost places his finger on it that its something in here that is off.

Then just as he nears the closet the door gets kicked open, but he barely manages to dive back to avoid getting hit by the door.

Out steps a very muscular and very frightening looking man with the Lobos gang colors.  "You little muchacho.  Welcome home."  The man smiles not so pleasantly.  "Got questions for you to answer, little man."

OOC: FERRIS you can talk or attack
Search Check (3+1) 4
Spot (13+1) 14
Reflex Save (11+4) 15


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center

"Doctor eh?"  The detective looks at Carlos up and down with something akin to amusement and derision as if he still couldn't believe it.  "You can carry all kinds of things for a doctor can't you?  medicinal drugs...you one of them weed heads trying to legalize reefer? Maybe smuggle them in that leg of yours?"  He gestured toward the prosthetic.  "Make it real easy, huh?  Come on, you can tell me."

OOC:  CARLOS  (lol he is a slimeball isn't he?)


----------



## Velenne (Jan 19, 2003)

Carlos begins to lose his patience, but realizes the cop is just trying to provoke him so he can have another suspect.  Deep down though, he'd love to take a surgical drill to the fat @$$'s skull.

"Doctor, yes sir.  I carry a medical kit in the trunk of my car for emergencies like the one today.  Unfortunately, I was in no condition to help anyone, even myself.  Sorry, but I didn't catch your name detective.  Do you have a number I can reach you at if I remember anything else?"


----------



## GWolf (Jan 19, 2003)

_Ferris's Pad_

Ferris thinks to himself play it cool and if anything goes wrong, remember the 10mm in your back. "Well, what do you want to know?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Detective Barton gave another yellow-toothed smile.  "Sure thing."  He pulled out a wrinkled card with coffee stains and who knows what else on it, sticking it in Carlos' shirt pocket. Shuffling off further into the emergency room, he called back over his shoulder.  "Don't you be skipping the border there, Dr. Mexico. I'll be keepin' my eye on you and your excitable friend."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 19, 2003)

_ DIHO Apartments
Bellaire, Chinatown_

The man smelled strongly of sweat and cologne.  "Keep your hands out where I can see them, little man.  I don't wanna to have to rearrange that pretty boy face you got there....yet."  His smile was perfect and white.

Folding his arms, he stared down at Ferris who was still on the ground where he had dived away.  "Now where's that sh*t @$$ed old man of yours?"

OOC: FERRIS

um you don't have your gun in your back.  You never took it to work, remember?  and you never got it from wherever you put it when you got home.


----------



## GWolf (Jan 19, 2003)

Stupid Stupid @sshole...thats it I am never going to feet without that gun. I have a license for it, why not.

"Well, I really don't know. He left me with this apartment and bailed. Thats all I know you can beat the piss out of me, and thats all I am going to know" Ferris says cooly.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 19, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"Good luck to you detective, " Carlos smirks.  Guilty until proven innocent, so that's how it is.  _I'm the one that get's shot, so it must have been my doing.  Racist prick._  Carlos walks away confidently knowing that he could run intellectual circles around him.  Hell, he could probably run literal circles around him fake leg and all.  Carlos wonders if he has the cardiovascular endurance to run such a marathon...

He shakes his head of that little tangent of thought and looks around for Amy.  Seeing her talking to Mike, he waits for her to finish -having already said his peace to the young man for now.


----------



## garyh (Jan 20, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward
4:20pm_

"Yes, sir, that's me," Lamar replied.  "I appreciate your praise.  I just try to make the most of what the Lord gave me."

"We're just trying to help out the neighborhood, Mr. Mayes," Lamar continued.  "This place has taken too many..."

Lamar sighed, and then continued, "I better go see if T-Bull needs my help.  I'll come on back in afterwards, though, if you'd like to talk some hoops."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 20, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward_

"What took ya so long?" T-Bull wondered quietly as soon as Lamar appeared.  "Nevermind.  Come on, let's start on the way home.  We'll let them make the first move.  Just remember - no sudden movements and let me do the talkin.'"

The big man led the way down the steps casually, then down the street back towards the garage.


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, 
Mayes Apartment
4:20pm_ 

Malcolm nods to Lamar as he emerges from the tenement, "Don't worry T, I got your back.  I think we're all ready to split."  

Malcolm again scans the streets, looking for trouble and hoping not to find any.  Malcolm follows T-Bulls lead, long ago having learned the importance of blockers - though he never had any linemen that were as big as T-Bull.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 20, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building, 
Mayes Apartment
4:20pm 
_ 
"Mr. Mayes, I'm sorry if I'm troubling you, but I heard the sad news, and just couldn't let you sit here, alone. I'd like you to know I'm very sorry for you. I f ther is anything I can do, please say so. And if you need to express your feelings, I'm here to talk to."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 21, 2003)

_DIHO Apartments
Bellaire, Chinatown_

"Si, si, little man, but what makes you think I wouldn't want to beat the cr@p out of you just for fun, eh?"  The man sneered.  "Maybe a few new bruises on that face will make your old man want to come find his kid."

OOC: FERRIS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 21, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building,
Mayes Apartment_

The old man glanced up from where he was holding his granddaughter.  "Misty?  Oh Misty!  I thought you were in trouble again, girl."  He looked at her with kind eyes, the same kind eyes that had taken her in when she had nowhere to sleep.

OOC: MISTY


----------



## GWolf (Jan 21, 2003)

_Ferris's Pad_

Ferris stands his ground unintimidated by the man. "Go Ahead, hit me then." Ferris braces himself, wanting this guy to leave. He knew his father wasnt coming back.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 21, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward_

As T-Bull, Lamar, and Malcolm make their way down the street, the three Lobos members watched them.  None of them moved however, whispering to each other and gesturing first at the three men and then at the building.

Malcolm could hear them say something about Mayes and how he might not be learning fast enough but nothing else.  T-Bull noticed one of the three seemed indecisive about what to do.

OOC: TBULL, MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## Keia (Jan 21, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward _


Malcolm will tell T-Bull under his breath, "T, one of them said that Mayes must not be learning fast enough, or something very close to that.  What''s the play?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2003)

_DIHO Apartments
Bellaire, Chinatown_

"So eager to get one in the face?"  the man laughed, grinning widely.  "Don't worry, little man.  I'll get that soon enough.  But I'd rather first give some news from my boss to you."  His brown eyes focused on the prone man.  "You find your father and we don't hunt you down and give you a little taste of gang execution, eh?  Cuz we Lobos, we are _good_ at being creative."  He cracked his knuckles.

OOC: FERRIS

I'm waiting on Jemal for Velenne's scene, and Lamar + TBULL for the Mayes scene.  Ferris' day is nearly over.  Jemal/Velenne is the next closest and the others, you guys are dragging last, hehe but you have more people.

Once everybody's day is complete...I will start the next day with a new newspaper.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

after an Awkward silence 'what's wrong with me, I'm great when talking to chicks.. Whats different abou this one?' Mike will excuse himself to go home, understanding there's nothing more he can do here that won't put him into jail for assaulting a cop (Though he was sure it'd be worth it for the satisfaction of taking down that arrogant %$@^$@$!@*^$!@^%$*%#$&!@$@%@#*^%$@#%!!).  On the way home he'll get a gun, so that if he runs into that prick (The cop OR the gangster) he's prepared.  Once he's finished he'll work on his songs until he gets tired enough to go to bed.
(OOC: Which is what I shoulda done a while ago... I really AM addicted to this damn board! /OOC)

In the morning Mike'll call the hospital to check up on his dads condition, and see if its changed (For better or worse).

OOC: I don't know much about guns or how to get them in the stats.  All I know is you need to get a license or something, just run me through it and get me a glock or an uzi or something, something small and fairly well made, if it can be done legaly without a lot of people finding out.  Preferably NOT a gun shop near fifth ward, though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center, Hallway
Texas Medical Center_

Amy watches thoughtfully as Mike leaves the hospital before turning around to head into the emergency room.  Noticing Carlos, she smiles in greeting.  "I see you manage to get yourself discharged despite getting shot, Carlos?"

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Jan 23, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center, Hallway
Texas Medical Center_

Carlos shrugs with his good shoulder and gives her a wicked grin, "You were lucky I dove in the way as quick as I did and saved you.  The way I see it, you owe me another dinner.  This time, though, someplace near the Galleria.  On the top floor.  Away from any windows."

He continues to make light of the situation, walking toward the door with his somewhat awkward gait, "But not tonight.  I think I'm going home to sleep this off.  When I wake up, it will all be a dream.  Except for the hole in my shoulder.  Don't suppose I could bother you for a lift back to my car?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center, Hallway
Texas Medical Center_

"Back to your car?!" Amy frowns at him, walking with him toward the exit.  "I'm giving you a lift all the way home and you're going to stay home for a couple of days and heal up before you do anything else.  If you're good, maybe I'll bring you breakfast tommorrow."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Fifth Ward _

T-Bull frowned, stopped, and then turned and led them in an arc across the street and back towards the Lobos toughs.  "They ain't the only ones who like to teach," he remarked under his breath to Lamar and Malcolm, clenching his fist before it could reflexively dive into his pocket.  Pulling out his brass knuckles at this point wasn't going to help things - at least if he hoped to end this confrontation without a fight.  

That was going to be pretty difficult though, if they kept acting this cavalier about killing a little girl.  T-Bull didn't mind _as much_ when they shot each other up, but when they started hurting those who weren't in the gangs - especially little kids, and even worse a girl! - that couldn't be let go.  It couldn't be forgiven.

"Yo!  Got the time?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

_Sweetwater, First Colony
Sugar Land_

Mike had no problems obtaining a brand new handgun (pick one that you'd want to buy that isn't restricted and within your wealth range) but he'll have to wait a couple days to get the license itself and then the gun.  He drives home in his (pick the car you were going to buy) and pulls up to the guard booth that sits at the entrance to the gated community he lived in.  Many of the Houston Rockets, Texans and other famous sports figures lived here and went to the Sweetwater Country Club.

Soon he was through and right back at home which seemed really empty without his father.  Throwing himself onto the bed, he fell fast asleep.  He was too tired to notice anything but something definitely felt wrong about the house since he last was here earlier today.   

Something very wrong.

END DAY ONE for MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward
4:45pm_

The tallest Lobos member glanced at T-Bull lazily.  "What?  You asking me?"  He laughed and then so did his compatriots.  "It's time for you to get out ta here, man, cuz you don't belong here. " His eyes passed over Malcolm and Lamar.  "None of ya."

OOC: TBULL, LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## garyh (Jan 23, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward
4:45pm_

"Why's that?" Lamar asked.  "Last time I went to civics class, this was still a free country."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

"Exactly," T-Bull agreed, coming to a stop a few feet away from the Lobos and crossing his arms.  "'Cept I didn't need any class to tell me that.  Don't need one to tell me that shootin' little girls ain't right either."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * Mayes Tenement Building,
> Mayes Apartment
> 
> The old man glanced up from where he was holding his granddaughter.  "Misty?  Oh Misty!  I thought you were in trouble again, girl."  He looked at her with kind eyes, the same kind eyes that had taken her in when she had nowhere to sleep.
> ...




_Mayes Tenement Building,
Mayes Apartment_

"No, old man"She says sweet, "Nothing out of the ordinary, I hear your troubles are a lot bigger. Again, I'm sorry. I wish I could do something about it like T-Bull can.
No, can't do nothing about it. Ah If only everyone here could live together peacefully, than things like this wouldn't happen."


----------



## Velenne (Jan 23, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital, Emergency Center, Hallway
Texas Medical Center_

Carlos just smiles and sighs dramatically, "Good huh?  Oh well, looks like another bowl of cold cereal and sour milk, watching the news on the couch.  I don't suppose this proposal is up for negotiation?"

_Carlos doesn't have anything else he wants to do today...except maybe flirt with Amy while he's still woozy from the drugs._


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward
4:45pm_

Malcolm just nods occasionally as T-Bulls explains his views to the Lobos.  Malcolm wonders why they're acting so cocky, just the three of them there.  He takes a look around for any Lobos backup that we weren't aware of.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

_Hollingsworth Townhouses
Rice University Area
_

Amy drives Carlos home and helps him up to his townhouse despite any whining or bickering.  She places all his medications conveniently by his table and a glass of water.  Perhaps some more tidying because she's a bit anal about a few things and she makes sure he's got some edible food in his house.

So unless he wants her for anything else (lol that does sound bad, huh) she'll let herself out.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

"Shootin' little girls?  That's what you hijos do when you're not f_ucking some rich girl?"  The only Lobos who was speaking replied, his eyes on T-Bull.  "Don't be sticking that nose of yours in no trouble now that you can't handle."

OOC: TBULL, MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## GWolf (Jan 24, 2003)

_Ferris's Pad_

"Yeah, thanks for that. Well, I've tried calling of my fathers contacts already, and they all denied association with him. How do you think its like as a son to have your father dissapear." Ferris explains cooly.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 24, 2003)

_ DIHO Apartments
Bellaire, Chinatown_

"Then you better hope for your sake that  you'll be luckier this time around or you'll find yourself floating down the bayou."  As he speaks, the man pulls back his foot and kicks him right in his head.

His vision explodes into stars and the last thing Ferris hears before blacking out is the man's raspy laughter.

OOC:  FERRIS DAY IS DONE (sorry  unlucky init)

INIT: Lobos 19, Ferris 12
Non-Lethal damage: Stunned


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2003)

Malcolm let's T-Bull run the play.  If Malcolm tried to speak up at this point , it could only be bad.  Malcolm had learned early that it was better to shut up and let people think you're stupid, then for you to speak up and prove it for all to hear.  Malcolm couldn't think of anything to say that wouldn't rile these asses up.

This Lobos definitely trying to push some buttons though.  Acting way too tough with the odds so even - and the street's still empty.  Hmmm.

Don't like it. Don't like it at all.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 24, 2003)

_Hollingsworth Townhouses
Rice University Area_

Carlos makes himself comfortable.  It's his house, afterall.  He'll give her the five cent tour: it's a small bachelor pad, comfortably furnished, obviously owned by someone young, someone doing well financially, and someone male.  Without a doubt, the place is in dire need of a woman's touch.  

There are, however, many touching pictures of the Munguia family from times past, framed and mounted throughout the place.  The most recent is his med school graduation picture.  His grandmother is notably absent from the pose, however.

Feeling his bed calling to him, Carlos will warmly thank Amy for all her help throughout the evening.  For her caring, her selflessness, and her courage.  "You make me think of what my tia would have been like when she was young," he says, perhaps one of the highest compliments he's ever given.  In the end, he won't let her leave without at least a hug and a promise that he won't have to get through the next few days alone.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 24, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

"My troubles, Misty...my troubles, dey are long and plenty."  The old man sighs, looking very tired.  "But you just got out of the slammer, honey.  Go rest and get some food from the fridge...before I ain't got no fridge no more.  Before I ain't got nothing more."

OOC: MISTY


----------



## garyh (Jan 24, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

Lamar joined Malcolm, waiting for T-Bull's lead.  He tried to keep a sharp eye out as well.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 24, 2003)

_Hollingsworth Townhouses
Rice University Area_

Amy tucks Carlos into bed after making sure he takes his medicine and leaves him, promising to come tommorrow with breakfast after her rounds at the emergency center.  She lets herself out of his home quietly.

END DAY ONE FOR CARLOS


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 24, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

"Oh, don't you worry 'bout me, little man," T-Bull assured with a not too warm chuckle.  "I can more than handle you.  But that ain't even worth my time," he added, dark eyes narrowing.  "What _is_ worth my time is to let you know this:  If you and the Panthers want to shoot each other up, that's fine - go do it somewhere else.  Cuz you ain't gonna do it in my neighborhood anymore."

The big man leaned a little closer and let his voice get just a little quieter to force them to listen more intently.  "Comprehend-o?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 24, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

All three Lobos members glanced at each other, looking a little nervous at T-Bull's proximity.  None of them knew quite what to say.  They were saved from coming up with something to save face by a sudden ringing in T-Bull's pants.  All three backed off a bit, laughing uneasily.

OOC: TBULL, LAMAR, MALCOLM

TBULL -> Intimidate 18 Nice!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward
_ 
Misty is indeed hungry so goes to the fridge andtakes out a small bit of cold foot and something to drink, "You want something as well, old man?" She says sweet.

OOC: What's his front name, and if I know him, I'll just call hime old man, but then more as a cute nickname then meaning anything.

It's getting too late, off to bed.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

"Get out of here," T-Bull ordered.  "And don't _ever_ come back," he added as he reached slowly into his pocket for his cell phone.  The big man brought it up to his ear and clicked it on all without taking his unflinching eyes from the Lobos.

"Yeah?" he answered coolly.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

"Honey?" came a pretty feminine voice over the phone which T-Bull immediately recognized as Jessica Nguyen.  "Something happened at Fu Kim.   The place was shot up by some punks in a gold Toyota Corolla.  Amy and I are alright," she added before T-Bull could speak.  "But her friend got shot...and another guy as well..." her voice drifted off, sounding more thoughtful and confused.

The Lobos started snickering.  "Is that your little rich _perra_ yanking on your dick," the guy spoke up as the three of them started moving away from them.  "She want you to come f_uck her good?"  The three of them laughed again, lasping into Spanish of which Malcolm understood as being less than respectful of Jessica.

OOC: TBULL, MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward
_ 

Ted Mayes nodded, sighing as he leaned back in his chair.  He let his granddaughter go and she ran around the room playing with her doll.  "You going to work tonight?" he asked Misty, looking at her with disapproval.  "You know I ain't gonna let you bring your customers in my place."

OOC: MISTY

Timothy, please edit out your signature as it has a picture in it and is really distracting.  I would prefer that everyone edit out their signature, but I really want anyone with pictures to do that so it loads the thread faster.

Thanks!


----------



## Keia (Jan 25, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_ 

Malcolm feels the flush on his face as the Lobos let fly with comments about Jessica - the anger starting to rise.  A deep breathe brings the realization that the Lobos were just trying to save face.  They weren't worth the trouble, nor were they worth his future.

Hopefully, the Lobos got the play that T-Bull was calling - but Malcolm didn't think so.  Malcolm takes a few steps away from T-Bull to allow him to talk on the phone with a little privacy.  He scans the streets and looks into the Mayes building windows to see if anyone was enjoying the show.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

T-Bull ignored the Lobos aside from glaring at them as they walked away.  "Where're you at?" he asked simply into the phone, voice flat with anger more from this news than from the gang members' taunting.  "I'm comin' there."

Everything around him seemed to slow down and come into focus as T-Bull got unnaturally calm.  Usually that wasn't a very good sign.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

"I'm on 59 right now heading your way.  Thinking about stopping over at work for a few minutes to do a few things."  Jessica paused for a moment, sounding strangely calm for a woman who had just been shot at, but then T-Bull had always known that Jessica was tougher than most soliders.  "Your old friend Carlos Munguia was hit, but Amy says that he's doing just fine.  They're in the ER right now at Ben Taub."

Malcolm couldn't see anyone peeking out the windows.  In this part of town, everyone knew that knowing what happened out in the streets was marking you for trouble with the cops and the gangs.

OOC: TBULL, MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

T-Bull waved for Malcolm and Lamar to follow him back to the garage, once the Lobos were well on their way to wherever.  "Just come straight here - don't stop anywhere," he was saying.  "We'll go over there together.  How bad is C-Lo?"  This was just getting _better_ by the minute.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

"Alright," came Jessica's slightly annoyed tone, though he could hear her affection in it.  "I'll meet you at the garage.  Carlos got hit in the shoulder."

Night was quickly approaching and a cold wind seemed to pick up and spread over the streets.

OOC: TBULL, LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

"See you there."  T-Bull paused, then mumbled softly "Love ya" before hanging up.

"Hurry up you two," he urged to Lamar and Malcolm.  "We gotta get moving."  He glanced behind them, making sure that the Lobos weren't coming back, before dialing a new number into his phone while they walked.  T-Bull sighed, trying not to think to much about the events of the day.  

"C'mon Michael, pick up," he muttered impatiently.


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

"Boy," Lamar whispered to Malcolm, "this doesn't sound good."

Lamar followed T-Bull back to the garage.


----------



## Keia (Jan 25, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Outside
Fifth Ward_

Malcolm nods to Lamar, "Looks like this is going to be one long day."

Malcolm breaks into an easy jog, slowing for the others to match his pace.  Man, if we're in a hurry we may as well get some work in, too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
FifthWard
5:30pm_

All T-Bull manages to reach with his call is the answering machine for Detective Nguyen stating that he was not at his desk and to leave a message.

As the three of them approached the garage, they could see a gorgeous metallic silver SLK32 AMG Mercedes-Benz convertible parked right outside the garage.  Standing beside it was a beautiful Asian woman in her early twenties and dressed very stylishly yet comfortable clothing.  She was talking to Old Man Johnson and they were laughing about something.

When Jessica saw them approach, she waved with a friendly smile.  "T-Bull, Malcolm, Lamar!  How are you, guys?"  Her face grew a little more serious.  "I heard about Mayes."

OOC: TBULL, LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Inside_

"No, Old man, I won't be working tonight, I jys don't fell like it today. Could I crash here at your place? That wuld be great, and I wouldn't like you to be alone if those LObos guys get back."

OOC: This is not a reference to me getting into bed with him, I mean it as it's written, no extra meaning. But things like that aren't natural when you're playing a prostitute.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

Mayes nodded absently.  "Go ahead.  When they come tommorrow, there won't be a place to crash anymore for ya, so take advantage of it while ya can."

Sighing, he leaned back in his chair and resumed staring at the flickering TV screen some more.

OOC: MISTY


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward
5:30pm_

T-Bull marched straight over to the young woman with a determined look on his face.  Taking her by the shoulders, he turned her around, inspecting her for any injuries, and when he was satisfied there were none he squashed her in a bear hug.  "I don't like getting calls like that," he half-complained.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

Jessica let out a muffled laugh, bearing the squishing with good humor and a little bit of soft affection.  "Lamar!  Malcolm!  Help!  He's turning me into hamburger patty!"

OOC: TBULL, MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 26, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

The big man settled for just an arm tightly about her shoulders as a compromise.  "Hmm...before I forget, do you have any old dolls, Jess?  Mayes' grandaughter could use a new one."  Then he glanced at Lamar and Malcolm.  "And I want you two to call up some of the other guys and tell 'em to keep a look out.  I think those Lobos are up to somethin', but I'm not sure what."


----------



## garyh (Jan 26, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

"Will do, T-Bull," Lamar replied.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2003)

"So, Mr. J., we all done for today, then?"  Malcolm asks.  "I'll run home and make some calls, unless someone wants to give me a lift."

Malcolm is serious about running home, as he frequently runs home to stay in shape for sports.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward
_ 

"Oh don't be so pessimistic, I'm sure they'll leave you alone, they've done more than enough allready. And otherwise I'm sure T-bull, Lamar, malcolm an A LOT of others will be there for you! if those lobos gys show up, you just call T-Bull and he'll be here in no-time.

Now cheer up, and let's watch some TV together.

Misty will reach for the remote Control and cet the channel on something that is funny or makes you feel good.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

Mayes shook his head.  "Ya don't understand, Misty!  It 'taint the Lobos that ya gotta worry about...its da..." then he stops, looking around, frightened, as if the walls had ears and were straining to hear every word.  "No...nothing...nothing..." he stared at the screen again, but his skin had taken a more paler sheen.

OOC: MISTY


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

OOC: did I miss omething or just Misty?

_Mayes Tenement Building
Inside _

"Come on, you can tell me, you shouldn't keep it for yourself come on, just say it, maybe we can work something out. at least you'll need to be safe as well as you r grand-daughter if there's nothing else to be done, come on, just say what's wrong. I'm here for you.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

Mayes shook his head.  "You think they're gonna stop?  If we don't do what they ask, they're gonna kill us all.  Dey don't care about us...we're nothing but trash to them."  He stared at the little girl playing.  "They already shot my other girl...don't want this one to go either."  His hand clutched Misty's.  "You gotta be careful too.  If they know you know anything...you could be in danger."

OOC: MISTY


----------



## Timothy (Jan 26, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward _ 

"Who are They? The panthers? you can tell me, they won't be hearing this, and I'll keep my mouth shut. You've gotta tell me old man. I WANT to help, ther has to be SOME way"

OOC: I'm Off to bed, this time differece between me and the DM is annoying.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 26, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward _

"Shhh!" Mayes hissed, grabbing Misty's arm and pulling her closer, clamping it with a cold hard vise.  "Shut up, girl!  You don't know what you're talking about!  Ya gonna git yourself killed and me too!"  He shook her slightly.  "This ain't no game, Misty, ain't no game a'tol!"

He paused slightly, sweating.  "Dey suits...they said if I don't get out of here, cuz it so dangerous with the gangs...my family might get hurt...and they shot little Lena."  His eyes misted over.  "My baby..."

OOC: MISTY


----------



## Timothy (Jan 27, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward 
_ 

Misty is getting mad at the old man's fear. It's not like the FBI or something had placed bugs in the house.

"Now listen here, I am SURE 'they' cannot hear us. You don't have to live in fear. If somebody is threatening you, you shouldn't sit here doing nothing. Sent your granddaughter somewhere safe, and take some action, you have enough friends here, whether you know it or not."

OOC: If he doesn't want to tell me now, I'll let it rest and go to bed, so you fast forward me as well, if that's what the others are waiting for.


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2003)

Not getting any offers for a ride, Malcolm will start limbering up for the run home.  

"Mr. J, I'll be back after school tomorrow - same time as today.  Man, it's weird not having spring practices this year.  And T-, call me on my cell if you need me.  Good to see you again, Jess, take care of the big man."

With that said, Malcolm will head off at a trot, working up to the full run blocks away.  His thoughts are on the events of the day, as well as more fun things - like possibly seeing Rings this weekend.  As always when running, he keeps his head on a swivel (just like in football).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

_ Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

Misty heads for bed, the small cot that Mayes always has for her in the little twin girls' bedroom.  One bed is noticably absent, the other girl still in the hospital.  In the other bed lay her sister huddled up.

The night seems a bit long for her though, thoughts intruding in her mind, fears unrealized.  During the night she gets up once to open the windows and let the hot air in only to swear she could have seen a few shadows outside, watching the house.  But she doubts herself and returns to bed to face the new day tommorrow.

MISTY'S DAY ENDS


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

Lamar heads home as well.

"See ya tomorrow, Mr. J," he said as he left the garage.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
FifthWard_

As Malcolm nears his apartment, he could hear some yelling inside that sounds very much like his mom about to explode.  Some more yelling then a bang as the door opens and his younger brother Jeffery comes barreling out, dressed for a night out and looking very angry himself.  He nearly runs into Malcolm in his haste to leave, but only says "Get out of my way," as he shoves his way past.  "I'm late, man."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

_Lamar's Apartment
Fifth Ward_

Everything seems alright when Lamar makes it home.  His parents have just set the table and he's just in time for dinner, much to his parents' happiness.  The smell of delicious southern cooking fills the air and makes his mouth water.

"Hey honey, how was your day?" his mom asks, giving him a hug.  She was always grateful when he came home.  Ever since his brother died, she always fretted at his absences.  Sure she knew he was a good kid...but he was her only baby now.

His dad put down the evening newspaper and smiled at his son.  "Been out to see T-Bull again?  That boy is good people."  Then as he thought about T-Bull's girlfriend, he frowned slightly.  "Even if he's straying a little."

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
FifthWard_ 

_Man, I do not need this tonite,_ Malcolm thinks as he grabs Jeffrey on his way by.  "Late for what Jeffrey?  What's got Mom's blood so hot I think the roof's lifting as we speak?  Let me know what's goin' on and maybe I can cool things down for ya."

Malcolm will look Jeffrey over quickly, looking for colors - or anything worse.


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

_Lamar's Apartment
Fifth Ward_

Lamar hugged his mom back, then answered their questions.

"Yup, I was with T-Bull.  And Jessica's a nice gal, Pops," he replied.  "Seems she was caught is a bit of trouble today, though."  He related what he heard about Jessica's day.  "That ain't the sort of thing anybody ought to go through."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 29, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

"Well, let's go then," T-Bull decided, leading Jessica towards the car door.  "D'you need a ride, old man?  You shouldn't be walkin' these streets at night.  At least not today.  Today don't feel right."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

_ Lamar's Apartment
Fifth Ward
_

His dad snorted, settling down to the dinner table.  "T-Bull should stick to his own, not go out looking for something else.  A girl like her is just looking for something to tie her over until Mr. Rich and Wonderful comes along."  Picking up a bowl of corn, he dumped a nice helping onto his plate.  "I don't want T-Bull to get hurt."

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

_ Malcolm's Apartment
FifthWard _

Malcolm finds something indeed worse.  A gun, a Tec-9 machine pistol to be exact, snug in the back of Jeffery's pants.  His brother tried to squirm away from him but Malcolm was stronger.

"Let go, you f_uck!" his little brother snapped.  "None of this is your business!  I got to go see my friends.  You got friends, dontcha?  Why don't you go bug them instead!"

OOC: Malcolm


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

"Nyah I don't need nothing," Johnson replied, waving T-Bull off.  "See ya tommorrow, bright 'n early.  Got them pickups to fix up before the owners get back."

Jessica headed over to her car, slipping easily into the driver seat.  "Well, then hop on in, goreous, lets get you home.  I'll be your momma's been waiting up for you," she teased with a laugh, while tossing her long black hair back over her shoulders.

OOC: TBULL


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 29, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

"You got it old man.  Be careful out there."

T-Bull stepped around to the other side of the car, squeezing down into the tiny seat.  "I thought you wanted to go to work, huh?" he wondered, resting his arm on the back of her seat.  "And I also wanna hear all about Fu Kim.  D'ya know if your brother is home?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

_ Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

"Well yeah, but I got to drop you off home first, don't I?"  Jess vroomed up the car, knocking them both back in their seats as she started zooming down the streets.  "And my bro? He's probably at home eating dinner.  He never cooks for himself these days, just living off of mom's food."

The rest of the time she filled him in on the basics of Fu Kim, what happened before the shots rang out, who got shot, and what the police said they thought which was basically, they weren't sure.

"I don't know who they assigned to the case though," Jess was saying as she rounded a corner perhaps a bit too sharply.

OOC: TBULL


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
FifthWard_ 

Malcolm anger rises and he pulls his brother to him, "Listen here, you little s_hit, why do you have to see your _friends_ tonight?  And _why_ are you packing?  There is some serious s_hit going down recently and I _don't _ want you caught up in it.  Did you hear about old man Mayes little girl, _or_ that crap happened at the Fu Kim?"

Calming somewhat, Malcolm continues impassionedly "You'd break momma's heart if something happened to you.  And before you _even_ say it, it sure as s_hit would and could happen to you.  Stay home, at least tonite.  You can visit with your_friends_ some other time."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

_ Malcolm's Apartment
FifthWard_

"I got a reputation to maintain, man," Jeffery snapped back, trying to shake off his brother.  "You know how it is.  You gotta be packing to get any respect around here.  And what are you talking about, you hang out with that ex-Panther T-Bull all the time.  What's that gotta do with any friends of mine."

Then he sneered slightly.  "And old man Mayes, he's just kicking it on the wrong side of the Lobos, man.  He should have gone in for Panther protection.  And I don't know about no crap at some f_uck'Em place.  Who care's what happens to people like those anyway."

OOC: Malcolm


----------



## garyh (Jan 29, 2003)

_ Lamar's Apartment
Fifth Ward
_

"I'm sure T-Bull can take care of himself, Pop," Lamar said.  "Wow, Mom, great food as always," the basketball star said as he dug in.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 29, 2003)

_Jessica's Car
Fifth Ward_

T-Bull breathed out his nose in his combination of a sigh and 'harumph.'  "I dunno, Jess.  I don't like you driving around in here without me.  I think it's getting worse," he explained, staring out the side window at the neighborhood.  "And Fu Kim - why the hell are they way over there?  You sure you didn't see who they were, or who they were shootin' for?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
FifthWard _

"What do you mean 'people like those'?  What kind of s_hit is that?  What do you know about what happened at old man Mayes?" Malcolm asks.

"And yeah, I hang with T-bull *because* he's ex-.  Otherwise, I wouldn't hang with him.  This gang-banging only gonna get someone killed - and not someone else.  Someone like you . . . or me . . . or even mom.  And don't say it couldn't happen - cause it could.  Then what . . . then its too damn late that's what."

"You know you should be staying home, and staying safe.  I could twist your arm and force you back inside, but you'd leave a first chance _and_ be pissed at me.  That's not what I want.  I want you to make the right choice, man.  You're my brother, and believe it or not, I care about ya, you s_hit."

Malcolm will let go of Jeffrey.  "Come on in and let's see what's on the tube."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: I'm combining them all b/c multiple posts is kinda of annoying hehe.

_  Lamar's Apartment
Fifth Ward_

So unless Lamar wants to do anything else, his day has just ended.  He goes to bed feeling full, but uneasy.  His parents though are attentive as ever, perhaps even more so since his older brother died and they can't wait until he goes off to college and hopefully a better life.  He will be the first one in the family to leave on a scholarship.

END LAMAR's DAY

_ Jessica's Car, just outside T-Bull's home
Fifth Ward_

"Well I'm just headed over to downtown to check up on a few things," Jessica explained with a slight smile.  "That's all.  You gonna follow me to the office now?"  She laughed, shaking her head.  Her winter internship at the Simtex Corporation had managed to take up more of her time that TBull probably would have liked, but she seemed to enjoy it.

"I don't know why they were there," Jessica began but TBull could feel it in her voice that there was something she was holding back.  He knew she did that alot, always holding back ideas until she could get them fully formed.  Keeping her own counsel.  "I'm not sure exactly who they were shooting." She grinned.  "For all we know any of us in there could have been the target, even me!"

OOC: TBULL

_ Malcolm's Apartment, Just outside the door
FifthWard_

Jeffery paused for a moment and Malcolm could have sworn he saw some of his younger brother back again, the little kid who followed him around like a puppy and wanted so much to be like his older brother.  But then that all passed and a hard look that came all too often to Jeffery's face appeared.

"You got your thing, I got mine," was all he said before hustling down the hallway.  "We ain't kids no more."

OOC: Malcolm


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

"Dammit," Malcolm mutters as he heads into his family's apartment, thinking for sure that he was getting through.  Well, all he could do was try again tomorrow and pray everything would be okay tonite.  He headed in to talk with his mom, try and find out what she was yelling about, and make the phone calls he promised T-Bull he would make.

What was running through his head was whether he should interrupt T-Bull's evening to tell him what jeffrey said about old man Mayes.  Well, if his calls turned up anything new, he would call T-Bull with both bits of information.  Otherwise, there was tomorrow.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

_ Malcolm's Apartment
FifthWard_

Inside his mom was in no mood talk to him or anybody.  She was angrily banging the pots around, setting up a late dinner for him and muttering to herself.  When she set the plate on the table before him, she patted his head and said something to the effect of "at least I have one good boy that minds his momma" before heading into her bedroom to turn in early.

Malcolm's calls to his various school friends didn't result in gaining much knowledge about the Lobos or Mayes situation.  All he could feel was that tension in the Fifth Ward had been steadily building up ever since the Enron disaster had been announced.  People who had jobs, didn't have them anymore.  Gangs who had been subdued of late have been reving up again to claim more territory.

There has been a few more beatings, extortions, and all kinds of unpleasent things happening in the neighborhood just outside of T-Bulls own little haven.  It would only be a matter of time before it intruded into their territory.

OOC: Malcolm


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Mike, meanwhile, is getting a wonderfully good, long, deep sleep... in his dreams, he pictures the scene at the restaurant again, but this time it slows down and he sees the bullet flying at his father.. He also sees that jack@$$ cop sitting at a nearby booth.  Moving his father out of the way, he puts the cop where his father was and watches as time resumes and the f*cking jerk gets it instead of his old man...


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

Malcolm mulls over his thoughts and decides to call T-bull with the info he has come up with.  "T-, it's Malcolm.  Sorry to bother ya and I hope I'm not interrupting anything.  I found my brother packing a Tec-9 and he seemed to think Mayes was on the wrong side of the Lobos.  No one else had anything.  But I was thinking - I know, that's trouble - but I wonder if some one is trying to rile the gangs up.  I mean, ever since that Enron crap, things have been getting more tense.  More than I think they should have been - know what I mean?"

If nothing comes of the call, Malcolm will do his school work, kick back and relax watching SportsCenter til about midnight.  He's actually waiting for his brother to see if he's okay, until he gets too tired.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

_ Jessica's Car, just outside T-Bull's home
Fifth Ward_

T-Bull did not share her smile.  "That's exactly what has me worried.  So, wherever you plan on goin' I'm goin' with you, least for tonight.  There's too much goin' on today," he sighed, and then frowned as his phone rang before he could continue.

"Yeah?"  T-Bull listened for a moment, his dark eyes hard.  "I dunno Malcolm, I can't see why anybody would do that.  I'll think about it though.  And I'll try to think of something to do about your brother - at least something that would _work_."  The big man paused to snort, and then sighed.  "The thing with Fu Kim has me bugged - I'm worried that somebody went after Jess cuz of me.  'Gonna hang with her for a while tonight, but if anything happens just ring me.  Later."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
FifthWard_

Sports Center lulled him right off to sleep after talking to T-Bull.

MALCOLM's DAY ENDED

_  T-Bull's home
Fifth Ward_

Jessica rolled her eyes.  "Well if you insist, T-Bull," she drawled out with a long exaggerated sigh.  "I'll leave off going to work for tonight and spend some time with your sorry ass."  She grinned, getting out of her car.  "I don't spend enough time with you anyway...and I can think of better things that you can do for me other than worrying about someone shooting at me for your sake."  She laughed, shaking her mass of black hair and winking at him mischieviously.

T-BULL's DAY ENDED

OOC:  Okay just for this day since it was quite an experiment, everyone will get about the same experience points, enough to raise you to level two so update your character sheet.  Starting Day Two though, I will be awarding points based on posting frequency and roleplaying.  Don't update your wealth yet, I will try and figure out what I want to do with that and let you know tommorrow.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

*Houston Chronicle - Thursday, December 19, 2002*

_Houston Chronicle - Thursday, December 19, 2002_

*BUSINESS*

The grand jury investigating Enron has heard testimony about the wife of former Chief Financial Officer Andrew Fastow and her knowledge and control of money the government says was obtained illegally. Sources familiar with the investigation say that among the issues presented was how much control Lea Fastow, herself a former Enron employee, had over funds that the family received through various transactions, including those described in a 78-count indictment against her husband. Prosecutors commonly use the possibility of criminal charges against a spouse, partner or associate to pressure the other. But this recent testimony is the first indication that the Justice Department may be using such tactics. 

*METROPOLITAN*

Yesterday at Fu Kim in the Bellaire Chinatown, gang violence erupted, tearing the small café apart and landing two people in the hospital with one in critical condition.  The names of the injured are being withheld by the police for their safety.  The police declined to say much about the shooting only that it appeared to be gang-related.  Which of the customers was the target, the police have also not released that information.  The Houston-bred rapper Michael Mathews was reported to be one of those involved in the shooting and that it is his father that lies in critical condition at Ben Taub hospital under police guard.

*HEALTH*

Government health officials have confirmed that West Nile can apparently be spread by transfusion and announced that all blood donations will probably be screened for the virus as soon as a test can be developed. The Centers for Disease Control also warned doctors that West Nile can cause acute polio-like paralysis in some cases. Doctors were urged to test patients for West Nile if they report sudden, painless paralysis but do not appear to have had a stroke. West Nile emerged in the United States just three years ago. The CDC has reported more than 1,640 human cases of West Nile virus so far this year, including 80 deaths. The weak and elderly are especially vulnerable to the virus, which can cause encephalitis, a potentially lethal inflammation of the brain. The screening process could prove tricky because West Nile is not like other diseases screened out of the blood supply. For one thing, West Nile is much harder to detect than a virus such as HIV because there are relatively small amounts of West Nile virus in tainted blood. Another complication is that because West Nile usually spends several days in the blood before symptoms show up, infected people may not immediately produce antibodies to fight West Nile. That means a screening test would have to search not for the antibodies for the virus itself, a much more difficult task. 

*SPORTS*

Norfolk Admirals at Aeros at 7 p.m. today, 7:30 p.m. Saturday; Compaq Center. 


*FILM & TV*

With its special-purpose entities, mark-to-market accounting and other arcana, the Enron story seems to defy lucid treatment by Hollywood. But some say it can be done, by using the corporate scandal as only a backdrop to a story about a few characters caught up in the debacle. CBS will make the first try on Jan. 5, when it airs The Crooked E: the Unshredded Truth about Enron. Fox's cable channel, FX, says it hopes to shoot a movie about Enron next year. Whether the movies are any good remains to be seen, but the scandal certainly has the stuff of which a great movie can be made, said Jim Ragan, director of the University of Southern California's professional writing program.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2003)

*Good Morning Everyone!*

_Malcolm’s Apartment
Fifth Ward
6:30am _

Malcolm awoke to the smell of fresh bacon and eggs.  He was still lying on the couch where he had fallen asleep waiting for his brother to come home.  He could see his mom in the kitchen making breakfast and already dressed to head out to her job at the local boutique.  She looked weary and spent.

“Wake up, Malcolm.  Get in the shower and I’ll have breakfast waiting for you.”  The pan clanged on the stove.  “If you see your brother at school…”  Her lips tightened and she didn’t finish her sentence.

OOC: MALCOLM


_Lamar’s Apartment
Fifth Ward
6:30am_

“Get up, honey,” Lamar’s mom called out sweetly, shaking her son’s shoulder.  “You’ve got to get up if you want to get to school in time.  Today’s your last day of finals.”  She shook her head at the books scattered about.  “Just a few more hours honey, and you can start your vacation.”  Her hand touched his forehead gently and she smiled affectionately at him.  “You work too hard, boy.”

OOC: LAMAR

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area
7:00am_

The knocking at the door coupled with the ringing of his phone woke Carlos out of his dreams.  Caller-ID identified it as Amy Nguyen and he remembered that she was supposed to bring him breakfast to get him out of bed if he behaved.

OOC: CARLOS

_T-Bull’s Home
Fifth Ward
7:00am_

The smell of momma’s cooking brought T-Bull out of his uneasy dreams to the feeling of a warm body beside him.  Jessica was still fast asleep on her stomach, soft snoring indicating that she wasn’t about to get up anytime soon.  T-Bull was pretty sure her parents would probably throw yet another fit about their daughter spending a few nights in his bed of late.  But they rarely got a chance to see each other with her leaving for Harvard Law School every Fall and only returning to do her internships during the breaks. 

OOC: T-BULL

_Mike’s Home
Sweetwater, SugarLand
8am_

The sun pouring in through the window snapped Mike out of his pleasant dreams of the cop’s demise.  Reality still struck though.  The house was still quiet, devoid of his father’s usual morning routine of breakfast, gardening, and whatever hobby his dad had picked up lately.  His father’s latest hobby, collecting bugs, wasn’t any better than any of the others.  At least he stopped with the stamps and with the bizarre fascination with the X-Files memorabilia.  The light blinked on the telephone indicating that he had messages waiting for him.  One was Amy Nguyen letting him know that his father was doing much better.  One was his agent asking him about yesterday and to call her immediately.  The rest was reporter after reporter requesting in interview.

OOC: MIKE

_Ferris’s Apartment
Bellaire Chinatown
8am_

The pain echoing in his head wasn’t at all remotely pleasant as Ferris found himself still sprawled on the floor where apparently he had spent most of the night.  There was no sign of his rather violent and less than friendly visitor, although a reminder of his assignment was scrawled on the wall in barely legible handwriting, ”Find your father or die in his place”, wasn’t exactly a cheerful morning greeting.

OOC: FERRIS

_Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward
9am_

Misty awoke to a quiet household.  There didn’t seem to be much noise and the child wasn’t in bed.  Although that wouldn’t be a surprise since she should be in school.  Sun streamed in everywhere and sleeping on the cot gave her all kinds of aches and pains.  Anything was better than a crowded shelter or the cold streets.  Nobody seemed to be at home though and she couldn’t find Mayes anywhere in the house.

OOC: MISTY


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

Mike gets showered, eats a quick breakfast, and then decides to call his agent after checking the paper.  'Hmf.. least they're not saying I was one'a the shooters.'
"Ring, Ring"

OOC: Kitana, about my lvling up I have a few questions to Ask you so I e-mailed them.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

_Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward
9am
_ 

Hmmm, Mayes isn't here, strange. Not like him. Ah well, he's probarly getting his kid to school. I'll make him some breakfast.

Misty'll look around to see if she can find any sign of the old man eating, or leaving, if she thinks he hasn't eaten yet, she'll make hin a nice breakfast for when he comes back.


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2003)

Malcolm stretches and tries to work out the kinks from another night on the couch.  At his mom's comment, Malcolm heads into the kitchen and gives her a big hug and murmurs, "I know, momma, I know."

Malcolm puts his cell on the charger and grabs a quick shower and gets his gear, including the cell.  On a whim, he checks out Jeffrey's room, looking for scrawled notes or something crumbled in the trash.  This isn't a thorough search just a looking for clues for 15 seconds kind of thing.  'Man, I feel awful about rooting through here, but there might be some idea of what's going on.' Malcolm will leave things where they were, unless he finds a clue, which he will keep.

He then head into the kitchen for breakfast,then off to school.

OOC:  Kit, it's Thursday, isn't it?  The Paper has Wednesday. (Concerned there was a Groundhog day thing going).


----------



## Velenne (Jan 30, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area
7:01am_

Thanks to some God-given painkillers, Carlos slept like a baby.  In fact, he seems to have slept right through his alarm.  That or Amy had the piece of mind to turn it off before she left.  He could barely remember.  Not that it mattered -he wouldn't be going in to work that day and he could hardly use his UBE or his bowflex with a hole in his shoulder.  

Still groggy, he fumbles for the phone, drops it, and has to lean halfway out of his bed to where it lay on automatic Talk.  Rolling back over and mumbling curses in spanish, he pulls it to his ear,

"I swear I should have been a ballerina, " he says breathlessly, stretching, scratching, and yawning at the same time, "Is that Krispy Kreme I smell, or your lovely new perfume?"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 30, 2003)

_T-Bull’s Home
Fifth Ward
7:00am_

T-Bull snuggled closer to Jessica for a few minutes, indulging in the desire to feel warm and comfortable and loved.  Jess was a ray of sunshine that seemed to brighten the whole house up, and even the neighborhood too.  Even with the house as cramped as it was, it still felt empty with his little sister away at U of H most of the year.

She was better off there, though.  It was more than time that he got Momma outta here too, but he wasn't sure she would leave without him, even if they could have afforded it.  T-Bull had been thinking about that a lot, lately.  Maybe it wouldn't be so bad to move away - certainly he hated Jessica having to come through here to see him.  Maybe if the police weren't so impotent it would've been better - they always seemed to arrive _after_ the trouble instead of before.

With a sigh, T-Bull squeezed Jessica and kissed her on the cheek before climbing out of bed with a yawn and heading to the bathroom for a quick shower.  He couldn't leave Fifth Ward, at least anytime soon.  Who else was gonna stand up to the gangs if T-Bull didn't take the lead?  There were too many people here depending on him for him to quit now.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

_T-Bull’s Home
Fifth Ward
7:20am_

Refreshed and with the stubble on his head and chin cleanly shaved off.  Slipping into a clean set of work coveralls, T-Bull stopped to check on Jessica again and make sure the alarm was set for her before heading out to the kitchen.

The smells coming to him were wonderful, and he chuckled thinking of the dorm food his sister was probably eating right now.  There were some good things about still living at home.  If only there was a way to combine the hearty goodness of soul food with his new favorite, Vietnamese, that would be heaven.  Well, if it wasn't absolutely awful.

"Hi Momma," the big man greeted, walking over to give his mother a kiss.  "D'ya sleep well?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

_Mike’s Home
Sweetwater, SugarLand_

"Hello?" came the very femine if a bit oily sounding voice that was his agent, the ruthless Carla Rodriguez.  Then caller ID clicked in.  "Mike, Mike, Mike!" she oozed out fairly dripping all kinds of sugary goodness.  "How are you?  How is your father?  I have been fielding calls all day.  They want interviews...all of them...the newspapers, the tv reports, the talk shows!  So we'll just get you right on the air immediately to make a statement to the press."

OOC: MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

_Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

Misty walked around the entire apartment, but no sign of the old man was there.  Just as she neared a window, she heard two voices arguing quietly, one of which she recognized as Mayes.

"Please...can't you give me more," the old man was pleading, sounding as if he was near tears.  "She's in the hospital...and the bills, they are going to be so high.  Just a little more."

A smooth rather cheerful voice interrupted him.  "Mr. Mayes...when we made the offer yesterday that was before we realized the liability of your little place here.  Its a gang infested area.  I'm sorry but I can only offer 50% of what I did yesterday."

There was a sharp intake of breath and a broken response from Mayes.  "Fine...take it...take it all, you vultures."

OOC: MISTY


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

_Malcolm’s Apartment
Fifth Ward_

His mom hugs him back tightly.  "You just take care of yourself, Malcolm...Jeffery..." she sighed wearily.  "Jeffery...I don't know what to do about him."  Sniffing, she plated the food.  "Now eat and get ready for school, young man."

Breakfast filled his stomach mightily, afterwards fortifying him for invading his brother's privacy.  Jeffery's room was a mess, their mom long ago giving up on trying to clean it herself or get him to clean it himself.

If Jeffery had a trashcan, he was using it to store random things and his room to store the actual trash.  It stunk like gym socks and sweaty gym shorts.

Something poking out from underneath the bed caught his eye as if it had be hastily shoved in there and not completely hidden as it should have been normally.  It was a large zippered bag and inside it contained about ten grand of cold hard cash and a modified Tec-9 Pistol with the gun's serial number filed off.  It looked like it had recently been fired.  That made the total up to two guns that his brother had in his possession so far.

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

"Is that Krispy Kreme I smell, or your lovely new perfume?"

Amy's rather sarcastic alto came rumbling through the phone.  "Must be my new perfume because I brought you something infinitely more healthy.  Bagels with some no-fat strawberry cream cheese."

She rapped on the door.  "Open up and let me in.  Did you take your medicine?"

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

_T-Bull’s Home
Fifth Ward_

"Hey baby," his mom greeted him warmly.  "How did you sleep?  I could hear you two half the night.  If only I was still that young.  That Mr. Roberts in 21A, he's just taking his time.  He knows he wants some of this."  She gives a shake of her rather ample booty as she handed him a plate piled with a hearty southern breakfast of eggs, ham, and plenty of bacon and sausages.  "There's some toast in the oven," she informed him, turning back to prepare some more for Jessica even though T-Bull knew that Jess much preferred white rice and a few pickled vegetables for her morning meal.

OOC: TBULL


----------



## Velenne (Jan 31, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

Carlos rolls up to a seated position and takes his prosthesis out of its case.  Amy can hear him struggling to strap it on with his good arm.  Meanwhile, he's chatting it up, the remnants of sleep quickly leaving his voice,

"Mmm, nothing says down-home cookin' like non-fat strawberry cream cheese.  Since when have you had to worry about your girlish figure?  Personally, my girlish figure takes all kinds of work but that's a whole other kind of prosthesis."

He stands up, throws on a robe over his boxers without tying it, and goes over to the door.  He clicks off the phone as he approaches the peep hole and takes a look through.

"You didn't bring that _gorgeous_ detective with you, did you?  I don't know if I could compete with such charm."

He opens the door and leans against the door frame.  It's his first whiff of his own day-old body odor, contrasted sharply by her femininity.  

"Make yourself at home, I need to take a shower."


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

_Malcolm’s Apartment
Fifth Ward_ 

Bewildered for several moments, Malcolm walked to his room and closed the door quietly.  He then picked up the phone (making sure no one was on it and called T-Bull.  'Man, I think I could dial this number in my sleep,' Malcolm thought.

Assuming T-Bull answers Malcolm quietly asks, "T-, this is Malcolm, would you be able to give me a lift to school today?  There's some serious crap here at the apartment I think you should see.  I'm in Jeffrey's room and I found another TEC-9 and this one looks modified and about 10K cold.  I'd rather Mom not find out until we know what's going on.  I need some advice, but I've got to get to school, too"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

_ Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

Amy wrinkled her nose as she closed the door behind and settled into the kitchen.  "I second that, doctor.  You smell like a day old sandwich."  Her physican's eye went over him critically to make sure he hadn't over extended himself and when she was satisfied, she let him go take his shower while she got breakfast all set up.

"Why?  He wasn't just wonderful to you?" Amy replied with a shake of her head as she rummaged around in 
Carlos fridge.  "Do you men _ever_ shop for food?" she asks trying to find something that wasn't smelly, expired, or just plain gross.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Timothy (Jan 31, 2003)

_Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward
_ 

Misty will take alook through the window, trying not to get seen herself. And see who mayes is talking with.

OOC: sorry for the short post, but it depends on what the reaction is. I'll undertake something of my own as soon as the mayes-business is doen.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

_Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

Misty could see Mayes out the window and he looked even worse than yesterday.  It didn't look like the man had slept at all last night.  Just beyond her line of sight she could make out a very well dressed man with an obviously tailored suit.  About 6 feet tall with sandy blonde hair and blue eyes, the man looked like every other business man she had picked up before as a customer.

Digging into his pocket, Mayes pulled out a sheef of papers which he handed to the other man.  The nicely dressed man, tucked that in his leather briefcase, bringing out papers for Mayes to sign and the old man did with shaky fingers.  Their business concluded, the taller man tucked the pen back in briefcase.

"Good day, Mr. Mayes!  I'll expect you and your slacker renters to be out in two days."  The man smiled cheerfully and turned to head down the sidewalk back to the front of the tenement.

OOC:  MISTY - please edit out your sig?


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

_T-Bull’s Home
Fifth Ward_

T-Bull sighed as he listened to Malcolm - so much for a good morning.  "Yeah, I'll be there in fifteen minutes.  Stay cool."  Slipping his phone back in his pocket, T-Bull took one last bite of breakfast before standing up.  "I gotta go take Malcolm to school, Momma.  He's havin' trouble with his little brother again.  Can you wrap everything up and I'll take it with me to the garage on my way back?"

He walked back over to give her a hug.  "Now Momma," T-Bull scolded softly, "you know Jess likes to eat greens and rice in the morning.  She's never gonna eat all this."  He shook his head as he let his mother go and headed for the door.  "Don't you be nice and let her sleep past eight either!"

_T-Bull will walk down the block to the garage, say hi to Mr. Johnson and borrow one of the shop cars to go take Malcolm to school._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
Fifth Ward
7:50am_

His mom gave him a kiss and managed to get in a couple promises that he becareful before she let him go.  As he left, she was packing his breakfast into an all purpose little pack for him to carry.

TBull makes it to the garage without any problems and old man Johnson lends him the car to pick up Malcolm with the promise that he get his mom to bring some food for him as well.

Finally T-Bull makes it to Malcolm's apartment where Malcolm's mom had already left for the work day.  Its in a low-cost housing tenement not too far away from T-Bull's own home.

OOC: TBULL, MALCOLM


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Good Morning Everyone!*



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Lamar’s Apartment
> Fifth Ward
> 6:30am
> 
> ...




Lamar groans and rolls over, but then mutters, "Right, Ma," and staggered out of bed, "I'm fine, Ma."  He grabbed some clean clothes, went to the bathroom, showered quickly, dressed, and then went the kitchen and poured himself a bowl of Sugar Frosted Coco Bon Bons for breakfast.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

_Lamar’s Apartment
Fifth Ward_

His mom sighed, shaking her head and ruffling his hair.  "How you can eat that stuff and still grow is beyond  me."  She planted a kiss on his forehead.  "Now I'm going to be coming home late tonight.  Your dad is going to get your some dinner, kay?  Make sure he isn't plugging up his arteries any more with that fast food stuff, will ya?"

She dumped his bookbag onthe chair next to him along with his brown bag lunch.  Placing a few dollars on the table,   she picked up her purse.  "Don't dawdle either or you'll be late for school!"

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

_Lamar’s Apartment
Fifth Ward_

"Right, Ma," Lamar replied, "don't be late, no fast food, got it."  After he finished his breakfast, he grabbed his gear and headed off to school, making sure he got there puctually.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

_Mike’s Home
Sweetwater, SugarLand_

"Yo, I'm good, I'm good, and the chick from the hospital just called to say my dads doing better, but he was critical last night.  Man.. I don't know 'bout them interviews, but your right, I should do the statement.  I wanna find out who that f*ck in the car was, though, and who the hell was his target.  There was a buncha kids there, any onea them coulda taken a bullet too!" Mike shakes his head. "I've got a few dozen calls here for people from the tabloids And media and all that .. You think I should do any of the interviews?"

OOC: GameMistress


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

_ Mike’s Home
Sweetwater, SugarLand_

"No tabloids!" Carla spoke hastily into the phone.  "At least not yet.  I'll arrange a press conference for you this afternoon.  Just don't stray too far away from that cell.  And you just leave all that  police business of finding out who shot the cafe up to the police."  She grew silent after a moment and he, knowing her so well, could actually feel that manipulative little brain of hers planning all the things she could use this incident for to further his career.

While she's busing talking, he does notice from his place in the kitchen that the door to one of the big rooms off to the side of the kitchen is slightly ajar.

OOC: MIKE


----------



## Keia (Feb 1, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
Fifth Ward
7:50am_ 

As soon as his mom leaves, Malcolm will call his football coach (who is actually one of his teachers as well) at school and tell him that he is running late and if he could have a pass for the morning.  Malcolm promises to be in as soon as he can but there is some trouble at home and he knows he's running late.

When T-Bull arrives, Malcolm will show T-Bull what he found in the room.  "Would you look at this stuff?  I don't know what Jeffrey's gotten into but it sure as hell looks serious to me."


----------



## GWolf (Feb 1, 2003)

Ferris, still a bit shocked about the night before, gets up and goes to find his handgun. He figures he is out of his job now, gang memebers wanting to kill him, and not much to do.

He will leave his apartment And head to the fifth ward, stopping at Auto garages and such to get news on the lobos.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

_Mike’s Home
Sweetwater, SugarLand_

"Yeah, sure.. Uh, Look.. you think about that, k?  Call me when you've got more news, I gotta go."  He hangs up and places the phone down, drawing his new gun and heading for the door slowly to see what's going on here... That door was closed last night... wasn't it?  He tried to remember but couldn't get the image of that shooter out of his head.

OOC: GameMistress


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

_Mike’s Home
Sweetwater, SugarLand_

Mike draws closer to the room, remembering that it was where his dad kept all his stuff for his various bizzare hobbies.  Last time Mike was there the whole room was full of books on stamps, stamp books and pictures all over all about stamps.  He hasn't been in there since he came back yet.

The smell reminded him of the stamp glue, but it had lessened.  Pushing the door open slowly, he peered inside to see the room had been completely turned upside down.  Everything was out of place, drawers open and paper scattered.  They didn't only search through everything, they wrecked the room and everything his father adored in there.

Noticeably missing was all the jars, the cork boards, the books...everything that once held his fathers brand new entomology collection.  And his father's address book.  Whatever else he couldn't tell because it was such a mess and he never paid that much attention to his father's business.

OOC: MIKE

-- please remove your sigs
-- GWOLF I need you to update your character sheet before I can post anything for you
-- Everyone make sure you have updated your characters to level 2, I'll roll wealth bonuses and put them in the OOC thread.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 2, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

"I would strong advise against opening the crisper.  Whatever used to be in there is anything but crisp these days.  In fact, " he continues, heading back into his room to the shower, "I think I heard it saying something about 'THERE IS NO AMY, ONLY ZUUL!....THIS PASTRAMI IS WIGGLING UP MY @$$!'" 

Carlos keeps his shower quick and simple.  He won't shave or groom any more than necessary.  When he comes back into the main room he's wearing khakis and a small yellow t-shirt with a throwback 'Stros logo on the front.  

"How is Mr. Mathews?  Still out?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

Humor, not one of Amy's strong points, didn't surface with Carlos joking.  Though a very strong instinct to clean the whole place did.  Somehow she smothered it and by the time Carlos came out of his shower, she had everything plated up.  The bagels nicely toasted, some coffee ready, butter knife, cream cheese in a dish...the whole homey touch to a Starbucks breakfast.

"He was unconscious when I last left him," Amy responded, settling a napkin in her lap.  "I haven't spoken to the son yet, but I'll going back to the emergency room after this."

OOC:  CARLOS


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
Fifth Ward
7:50am_

T-Bull frowned and reached up to pinch the bridge of his nose.  "I'll take the gun and drop it off for the police to melt.  I'm gonna try to see Jess' brother today anyway.  The money, though..." T-Bull went on with a sigh, crossing his arms.  "I dunno, Malcolm.  There's no way that belongs to your brother.  I dunno who he took it from, but I'll tell you one thing - somebody's gonna be comin' for it, sooner or later."

The big man shook his head, placing one hand on his young friend's shoulder.  "I think the best thing to do is leave it here for now.  If we take it, it's only gonna make more trouble.  Why don't  you have your mom come stay at my place tonight?  Then you and I can come over here and have a chat with Jeffrey, and get to the bottom of all this.  I'll see if anybody knows anything while you're at school - keep your ears open too, huh?"

_T-Bull will pick up the gun with some plastic bags, make sure it's not loaded, and then wrap it up in the bags to take with him.  Then he'll take Malcolm to school, assuming Malcolm doesn't disagree or have a better idea about any of this._


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
Fifth Ward
7:50am_ 

"Well . . . crap . . . if we're gonna get rid of the gun, I should look through here more thoroughly for anything else," Malcolm explained.  "I mean this was lying almost in the open and he was already packing a different TEC-9 last night.  Who knows what he has hidden."

Malcolm with give the room a 5 minute search (shoe boxes, drawers, deeper under the bed) looking for anything else that may be a clue as to what his brother is into.  Any contraband (guns, etc.) Malcolm will turn over to T-Bull to turn into the police.

_If there's nothing else, Malcolm will catch a ride with T-Bull to the high school._


----------



## Velenne (Feb 2, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

Carlos spreads a bit much of the cream cheese on his bagel and sets into it.  The spartan breakfast is definately out of character for him, but he's thankful for it nonetheless.  More importantly, he's thankful for some good company.

"Well you're in luck: my schedule for the day has recently cleared.  I was thinking of doing a little winter cleaning, getting pizza and DVD's, or just going to see a movie.  You know me, I can't be cooped up for too long.  I'll probably end up making an appearance at work.  I know some nurses that are great for sympathy."

He winks at the last and takes a swallow of coffee.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_ Malcolm's Apartment
Fifth Ward
7:55_

Malcolm continues his search of the his brother's room, (I'll assume you're not going to ransack it?) trying not to make it look too obvious that he had done so despite the mess it already was in.  All he managed to find was still strange.  There was an entire box full of insect repellent in bright red cans labeled "Bug Away".  One of them had obviusly been popped open and used extensively.  It as weird...the bugs in Houston were pretty awful, especially of late in the Fifth Ward area, but to have a whole box full of insect repellent was odd for Jeffery or anyone else for that matter.

OOC: MALCOM, TBULL


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

_ Malcolm's Apartment
Fifth Ward
7:55_

"Weird.  Hopefully your brother just has a bug problem."  T-Bull stepped towards the door.  There was only one other thing he could think of to be using that much bug spray for, but he didn't really want to consider that.  He could ask around about it later today, though - it was better to cover your bases.  "Come on - let's get you to school before you're too late, huh?  My breakfast is gettin' cold."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

Amy just tsked at him as she picked up her precisely cut bagel and smeared a tablespoon of cream cheese on it, making sure that every inch of the top was covered.  That done, she carefully bit into it, trying not to send bagel crumbs anywhere else but on the plate.

After a moment of chewing, she spoke up.  "Carlos, I don't know any other resident as depraved as you are about getting the nurse sympathy, especially buxom ones."  Then she waved a finger at him.  "If you make an appearance at work, I'll make sure those nurses have you confined to at least wheelchair and not exterting yourself an instant further trying to get around with a hole in your chest!"

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2003)

_Malcolm's Apartment
Fifth Ward
7:55_ 

Malcolm will take a can and put it in his day pack, "I'll ask around at school about this stuff.  See if anyone knows anything."

Malcolm will try to make the room look like it was, and leave a note on kitchen table for his mom saying that T-Bull's mom invited her over for dinner tonite.  

Malcolm will then head to school with T-Bull and start his school day.  While there he will ask some questions and listen alot, trying to find out what people know.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 2, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

"I can't help it if the ladies love a good dancer, " he smirks, tapping his bad leg against the table for show, "besides, you _did_ invite me to visit the ER and look at your etimology studies on West Nile.  We can go after breakfast.  Is is cold outside?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_Phyllis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward
11:30am_

Malcolm could hear the bell ringing as T-Bull dropped him off.  Kids were running from their socializing spots into the school.  He could see Lamar standing over to the side of the building, probably waiting for him.

So began the last day of finals for Lamar and Malcolm.  Exams kept them busy for the morning, but then lunch time came and the school yard and cafeteria was littered with students relaxing inbetween exams.

OOC: MALCOM and LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

Amy sighed, shaking her head as she dabbed at her mouth with a napkin.  "Alright, alright.  I suppose having you with me will keep you out of trouble."  Placing the napkin back on her lap, she wagged a finger at him.  "But I expect that you _will_ be spending some of that time in bed even if I have to lock you in one of the examining rooms myself."

"It's reasonably cool outside.  Usual Houston winter," she added before continuing to eat her breakfast.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_T-Bull's Home
Fifth Ward
8:15am_

T-Bull pulled up right up behind Jessica's Mercedes.  Just as he was getting out of his borrowed car, the door to his home opened and Jessica was rushing outside.  She had her briefcase and tan leather overcoat in one hand, and was hopping on one foot, trying to slide the other into a Prada pump.  Scrounging around for some clothes she had left in T-Bull's house on many occassions she managed to put together something suitable for work.  Grey pinstripe straight skirt and a fitted white longsleeve shirt that seemed to be buttoned haphazardly and certainly not well enough because the edge of her lacy white bra could easily be viewed.

Scattered-brained as usual for Jessica, she didn't even see T-Bull pull up, so intent was she on trying to get into her car and head off to work before she was late.

Right behind her was T-Bull's mom, clucking disapprovingly but certainly amused at the whole sight of the hopping Jessica.  She saw T-Bull and waved at him, plastic bag full of breakfast in her hand.

"You tell that skinny girl that she needs to eat some real food!" his mom yelled at him, pointing at his distracted girlfriend.   "Or she's just gonna waste away!"

OOC:  TBULL


----------



## Velenne (Feb 2, 2003)

_Carlos’ Townhouse
Rice University Area_

"It's a deal then, " he says, finishing his bagel and polishing off his coffee -the bottom part where the sugar collects, always the sweetest drought.  "Let me get my jacket and put on some shoes."  He characteristically leaves his plate and cup sitting on the table, completely out of the habit of eating on dishes, much less cleaning them off and putting them away.

After grabbing a thin, brown leather jacket from his closet, Carlos emerges from his room with a pair of wide-toed Gucci shoes and his sunglasses.  He's given himself a small spray of cologne which is always strong just after you put it on.  He's also pocketed his pain meds, keys, wallet, cell phone, and a wide, short piece of paper.

"Mind if we stop by the bank?  Just got a reimbursement check for supplies I bought for the hospital."


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

_Phyllis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward
11:30am_

"So, Malcom, how do you think your tests went today?" Lamar asked.  "I think I did okay, but math was rough."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_Parking Garage
Medical Center
9:00am_

After taking plenty of time to rinse and stick all the dishes in the dishwasher despite any of Carlos' comments.  Amy wiped down the table and placed everything in its neat place before she allowed him to leave.  Grabbing her shiny metallic grey jacket, she threw it over her black pants and blue blouse.

The one thing Carlos has never seen Amy wear is anything less than conservative or her usual hospital uniform of scrubs.  Her black hair yanked back in a neat ponytail (god help anyone who would dare muss it up) she headed out the door with Carlos.

The bank stop was uneventful but the number of people in line at the tellers...outside and inside...made the whole episode last about half an hour at least.  Soon though, the two of them pulled up into the massive Medical Center, finding the parking garage and pulling right in.

"Where do you want to go first?" Amy asks Carlos.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Feb 2, 2003)

_Ben Taub Medical Center
Parking Garage_

"Hmm...Maui.  Barring that, I wouldn't mind looking over what you've got on West Nile.  Then see how Mathews is doing.  You'll defend me from the ravenous nurses right?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

_T-Bull's Home
Fifth Ward
8:15am_

"Whoa!" T-Bull called, stifling his own amusement as he walked over to Jessica's car.  "Slow down, Jess - you're gonna fall over.  Let me help," he commanded, reaching for her shoulders to steady her as she neared before fixing her clothes.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_T-Bull's Home
Fifth Ward
8:15am_

"Oh hi honey," Jessica greeted him, sort of trying to find a balance against the side of her car while T-Bull fixed her wayward shirt.  "Aha!' she called out triumphantly finally getting the shoe on straight.  "Pantyhose...damn forgot that...oh well, guess nothing but bare legs for today."

Then her phone rang and she dove into her briefcase to pull that out and juggle her overcoat, her briefcase and her phone.  "Jess here.  _What_?  Really...okay I'll be right over.  Thanks for telling me."  Trying to turn off her phone, replace it and get in the car at the same time...Jessica only ended tripping backwards into the front seat of her car over her door, legs akimbo and her things everywhere.

"Don't look up...er down my skirt.  I'm going commando today," she laughed at TBull as she tried to rearrange herself correctly in the front seat.  "And where are you going to be for today?  Not getting into more trouble are you?"

T-Bull's mom just shook her head.

OOC: TBULL


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

_T-Bull's Home
Fifth Ward
8:15am_

"Nobody else better get to look up there," T-Bull complained, half-averting his eyes as he offered a hand to pull her upright.  "I'll be at the garage most of the day.  When Malcolm and Lamar get in to watch things I'm gonna try and go see Munguia.  _And_ I gotta try and get your brother over here."

He sighed.  "We found a gun in Malcolm's brother's room, and I got a couple others we took from neighborhood kids this week.  They need to be melted down.  I wouldn't mind hearing what Jason thinks about Fu Kim, either.  And tonight Malcolm and I are gonna try to lecture some sense into his brother."

T-Bull sighed again and then rested his arms against the car as he leaned in close.  "But do ya think, maybe, that I can see you and your commando skirt in there, sometime?" he wondered with one corner of his mouth turning up into a half-grin.


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2003)

Malcolm will look around to ward off anyone thinking to listen in than tell Lamar, "Lamar, I not sure I remember what I answered on the tests.  I'm pretty sure I did okay, but my head's been full of some crap.  Had another run-in with my brother, Jeffrey, last night and he was seriously packing.  Then I found some stuff in his room this morning - I'll tell you more tonite at the garage.  You heard anything about bug spray, he had a whole box of cans of bug spray in his room."

"Anyway, keep you ears open and ask around where you think its okay, cause Jeffrey made some comments about something going down soon.  The sooner we know what the sooner we can hope to deal with it."

Malcolm will drop back into small talk mode when guys approach and hang out trying to be a regular guy for a while.  He will also try to listen and ask a few questions when he hears stuff, just to see if he can find anything out.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Swearing, Mike goes back to the phone and starts to dial in the number for the police.  Then, stopping, he changes his mind and hangs up, trying to remember what the name of his friend from the 5th.. maybe she'ld know someone... 
After thinking for a while he says to himself "Ah, f*ck it.  I'll just call the cops so they don't blame me for whatever goes wrong."
He then calls the cops.

OK UPDATED


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School--Houston, Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
9:15am_

Amy led Carlos through the Texas Medical Center.  The county's two trauma facilities were located in the center, as well as institutions specializing in every imaginable aspect of health care, including care for children, cancer patients, heart care, organ transplantation, terminal illness, mental health, and even wellness and prevention.

All 42 of the Texas Medical Center's member institutions are not-for-profit.  These institutions include 13 renowned hospitals and two specialty institutions, two medical schools, four nursing schools, and schools of dentistry, public health, pharmacy, and virtually all health-related careers. It is where one of the first, and still the largest, air emergency service was created; a very successful inter-institutional transplant program was developed; and more heart surgeries are performed here than anywhere else in the world.

Through all this, the duo made their way to the University of Texas Medical School--Houston.  Through the building they went and into the basement, past the morgues to a small back room with the ominous label of BIOHAZARD on its door.

Amy led him through this to the laboratory in back where all the hospital samples were kept.  A few technicians were gathered around tables doing their work.  She walked up to one of them, a handsome young Indian man who looked like he was still in school. 

"Shashi," she spoke up with a smile of welcome.  "This is Dr. Carlos Munguia, a collegue of mine at Ben Taub.  He's a first year resident."

The technican nodded, unable to offer his hands since they were incased in gloves.  "How-do ya do, Dr. Munguia."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

_Just outside T-Bull's Home
Fifth Ward
8:15am_

Ferris stepped off the bus, a little confused.  He had figured that perhaps heading toward Fifth Ward, he could find someone to help him.  The news told him this was sort of contested territory between the Panthers and the Lobos.  Looking around, he wasn't sure where the hell he should go. (no he does  not know anything about auto-garages).

But he did see something that caught his eye.  Over on the street a beautiful silver mercedes looked out of place here in Fifth Ward.  And it was definitely familiar as was the driver who was talking to a huge black man.  Ferris immediately recognized the young woman as the pretty girl from the restaurant.

Meanwhile, Jessica laughed cheerfully, giving T-Bull an affectionate pinch on the arm.  "Are you coming _on_ to me, sir?" she spoke with a twinkle her her dark eyes.  "Having sex in a garage, what kind of proposition is that to a proper young lady like me?"  She leaned in closer and whispered, "I'll try and get out of work early, you just make sure the place is empty."

"As for Carlos, you could try calling my sister.  I'm sure she'll have the most recent number for him."

OOC: TBULL, FERRIS -- edit your sig out of your posts


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

_Just outside T-Bull's Home
Fifth Ward
8:15am_

"Thanks."  T-Bull moved just a little forward to give Jessica a somewhat tame but foreshadowing kiss.  "I will.  And I _will_," he added suggestively.  "Call me.  And watch your back, huh?"

T-Bull stepped back from the car so Jessica would have enough room to pull out while he watched her go.  Some days it was irritating to no end that for the time she was actually here, both of them were always working.  Boston was so damn far away.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 3, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building
Inside_

Misty is furious at the old man, how could he sell his house, this is all he has, and a one of few places that Misty has. She'll wait for him to get in and then starts yelling.

"HOW COULD YOU? you let someone like that walk over you THAT easily? PUT UP A FIGHT, old man. Don't be doing nothing you don't want. where are you gonna live? WHERE'S YOUR LITTLE GIRL GONNA LIVE? You are liked around here. You are known around here. WE'LL fight FOR you if you don't."

Misty now calms down and softly she says:

"Why, old man, why? This is all I have as well..."

She walks to the sitting room, sit down and starts crying, everything is falling apart. why always her? WHY?


----------



## Velenne (Feb 3, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School--Houston, Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
9:15am_

"Nice to meet you...Shashi, was it?  Amy has been nagging me _relentlessly_, " smiling at her, " to come down here and look into this stuff.  To be honest, it's not really my field but we all get a passing study in everything don't we?  Let's see what you've got and I'll try not to ask you for too many interpretations."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 4, 2003)

_Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

It was the first time Misty had ever seen Mayes look angry at her.  "You don't know anything, girl.  Nothing!  You don't give a sh_it about me or anybody else but yourself.  If you did, you'd open up your eyes and see what's going on...but you don't."   Mayes walked past her and slammed the door to his bedroom behind him.

OOC:  MISTY


----------



## garyh (Feb 4, 2003)

_Phyllis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward
11:30am_

"That's serious," Lamar said.  "I'll nose around if I can, and we'll talk to T-Bull after school.  He'll know what to do."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

_Phyllis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward
11:30am_

While Lamar and Malcolm talked, somewhere out there in the milling of the crowd they could see the separate sections where the gangs hung out during lunch time...at least the junior members of the much larger gangs.

Although colors were forbidden on school grounds, it didn't make a difference, everyone knew who everyone was.  And everyone knew that sitting on the bleachers over near the field were the Junior Lobos, known as the Perros Locos.

Everyone also knew that sitting under the trees, or what passed as trees, were the Junior Panthers, known as the Bloody Claws.  Right in the center  of Bloody Claw world, Malcolm and Lamar recognized the slim rather scruffy from of Jeffery busy talking to one of them.  He looked upset and nervous.

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## GWolf (Feb 5, 2003)

_ That girl sire looks familair, and that black guy looks friendly enough....Hey thats the hottie from the resturant yesterday!_

Ferris walks over to the man.

"Yo!, Whats up man?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School--Houston, Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

Shashi nodded to both of them before pulling out a few files.  "Well, what do you know about the west nile virus, Dr. Munguia?"

Carlos thinks about it and at the moment all he can remember is stuff from his classes at school.  West Nile is a virus that usually results in mild fever and a few other symptoms.  He knows that the most severe case result in West Nile Encephalitis, West Nile Meningitis or West Nile Meningoencephalitis. Encephalitis refers to an inflammation of the brain, meningitis is an inflammation of the membrane around the brain and the spinal cord, and meningoencephalitis refers to inflammation of the brain and the membrane surrounding it.

"Well," Amy speaks now.  "You know that so far in Texas the case count is 190 with 11 deaths reported as of December 2002.  That's 11 deaths since the virus appeared in the States back in 1999."  She took a deep breath.  "We've had 5 fatal cases within the last two weeks alone."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Feb 5, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School--Houston, Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

"That _is_ odd.  You think it's a new strain?  Most of the cases of meningitis and encephalitis were in the sick or the elderly.  It's just not strong enough to kill a healthy person.  Does that pattern hold true with these latest deaths?"

Carlos' entire demeanor seems to change when he's talking medicine.  His voice, his posture, even his speech patterns alter and it becomes seemingly apparent that he's using a whole other part of his brain.  Almost like switching modes.  It might be a little eerie, or impressive, but it's definately not the same Carlos.  His intellect comes through and takes over.


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2003)

_Phyllis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward
11:30am_ 

"Hey, Lamar, you know who my brother is talking to over there?"  Malcolm nodded his head to the Bloody Claws area.  "I'm curious what's going on, but if I head over there Jeffrey will just clam up.  Can you either talk to the guy, if you know him or get close to hear what there saying without being caught?" Malcolm asks with a worried expression.

Malcolm takes a look over at the Locos area to see if he is being eyeballed by any of the punks that were outside Mayes building yesterday.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 5, 2003)

_Just outside T-Bull's Home
Fifth Ward
8:15am_

T-Bull turned halfway, raising a dark brow at the newcomer.  "Umm...hi.  Are you lost?  The bus stop and pay phone are over there," he informed automatically, pointing the way across the street.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

_ Just outside T-Bull's Home
Fifth Ward_

"Oh hey, its the waiter from Fu Kim," Jessica spoke up, the flash of recognition echoing in her dark eyes.  "What are you doing out here?  Are you lost?"

Ferris was close enough now to see that the parking permit hanging on her rearivew mirror.  It read 'Simtex Corporation' and somewhere in the back of Ferris' mind he remembers that his father worked for Simtex.

OOC: TBULL, FERRIS


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 5, 2003)

_ Just outside T-Bull's Home
Fifth Ward_

"Fu Kim?"  T-Bull turned all the way around, crossing his arms as his eyes narrowed.  "Yeah, just what _are_ you doin' here, buddy?" he questioned, though his tone was far less friendly than his words.  The big man's arms flexed with his displeasure.


----------



## garyh (Feb 5, 2003)

_Phyllis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward
11:30am_

"You got it, Malcolm."  With that, Lamar sauntered over within earshot of the Claws, attempting to look as casual as possible.  _I know all about brothers getting in with the wrong crowd,_ he thought to himself.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

Malcolm noticed that a couple of the locos were looking at him, and one of them did look familiar.  The short one on the right with the funny scraggy chin hair that was desparately trying to be a manly sort of goatee.  He was the third guy outside Mayes home yesterday.

As Lamar approached the Claws, a few turned to look at him and then grinned.  "Hey!  It's Watson," one of the called out, obviously a big basketball fan.  "Hey man, I caught your last game.  You da man, you da man!"  Lamar faintly remembered his name as being Benny, the rather super skinny overly macho gang-banger wannabe that sometimes attended chemistry class.

OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## garyh (Feb 5, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

"Hey, um, Benny," Lamar replied, annoyed he'd been spotted.  Stardom certainly came at a price.  "Thanks for the compliment.  What are you guys up to?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School--Houston, Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_



> _Originally posted by Velenne _*"That is odd.  You think it's a new strain?  Most of the cases of meningitis and encephalitis were in the sick or the elderly.  It's just not strong enough to kill a healthy person.  Does that pattern hold true with these latest deaths?"*



"That's the disturbing part," Amy told him with a frown.  "The whole demographics of this virus has taken on a completely different turn.  I've had a healthy 20 year old male dead within a few days after the initial onset of infection.  Its just plain frightening."

Shashi brought up a slide for him to view.  "This is what we isolated from the patients with the virus."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 5, 2003)

_ Phillis Wheatley High School, Bloody Claws
Fifth Ward_

"Hey,Watson,"  Benny swung his hand up, trying to give the much taller basketball player a flimsy hi-5.  "Welcome to the Claw crib, man."  He threw his arms out wide at their commanding territory consisting of the wide benches.  "We just hanging out, man.  You wanna join?"

Jeffery glanced at Lamar and then gave a little surprise start, recognizing him as his older brother's friend.  He glanced around and noticed Malcolm.  If possible, the boy was looking even more nervous than before.

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_ 


_Great, just great.  Well, that didn't quite go as planned. I better pull Lamar out of there.  But, I've the the Lobos eyeing me, and I don't want them thinking that just 'cause their staring does me I run to the panthers.  Screw it, what do I care what they think._ Malcolm thought.  _I can go get Lamar, and say hi to Jeffrey, too._ 

Malcolm started casually walking toward the Bloody Claws area, then slowed, giving Lamar time to pull something out.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement
Inside_

Misty continues crying for a bit more, part because she feels like it, part because she knows old man mayes can't handle it and will come to sooth her. (Wheter he comes or not, this is what I will say to him, if he doesn't come I'll walk to his door, try to open it or speak at the closed door

*Sniff* "Maybe you're right, but I can't handle anything, please don't be mad, tell me what it IS like, I'll listen, try to learn." *Sniff* 

OOC: Jemal what exactly do you want, misty isn't a real gangster...


----------



## Velenne (Feb 5, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

"Madre de Dios...is it this bad with everyone?  All of the new cases?  Have we localized the victims to a specific area?  Maybe it's just the mesquitos near a certain breeding ground.  What else have you got?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

_Mike’s Home
Sweetwater, SugarLand_

Mike calls the police and because this is Sugar Land and its a gated community of celebrities, they are there in less than five minutes.  The white Sugar Land police cruisers, all two of them, pull up to the house.  The cops get out and enter, combing through and turning it into a possible crime scene.

One of the cops, a Sergeant named  Brown, steps over to Mike.  "Mr. Matthews, do you know what was taken, what they were looking for? Why they would enter a house filled with thousands of dollars worth of material an don't go in this room of...uh...hobbies? Did your father have any enemies?"

OOC: MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

_Mayes Tenement Building, Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

The door opens and Mayes exits, looking  worn and defeated.  "Misty...I have to sell the place.  I can't afford Lindsey's medical bills without doing that.  They offered me a deal...who else would buy this old building anyway?"  

He sticks his hand into his pockets, pulling out some wrinkled bills.  "Here...there's not much food left in the fridge.  You go buy some and bring some home for the my baby when she gets home from school.  I ain't having you hitting the streets, at least now while I can still give you some shelter, girl."

OOC: MISTY


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

_ University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Amy shook her own head.  "I don't know...we only just found this out a couple of days or two.  I brought it up to the brass upstairs, but they're not interested."  Her face looked angry and withdrawn. "Dr. Harrison thinks we're overreacting and that we don't have any conclusive proof."

OOC:  CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Feb 6, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Carlos works out the possibilities in his mind, eliminating and problem solving simultaneously.  If a movie could be made of his mind's inner workings, it might play out like some sort of filme noir -leaping back and forth between different tangents.

"We should try looking at the other patient's blood samples and compare all the demographics.  Do we still have those?  Shashi, have you compared the DNA of the West Nile from these two patients for possible anomolies?  Do we have access to a spectrometer here?  Should we inform the CDC of all this?  I mean, to hell with the brass upstairs.  If they can't see, we'll make them see right?"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

Misty takes the money and says:

"Okay I'll go buy something, and I'll think of something too!"

She thens go out and starts pondering who could have the money Mayes needs. Suddenly she thinks about Micheal Mathews, when he wasn't widely known they used to be friends... Let's see if he still has his old number...

Misty will walk back in and go to the phone, remembering the cell number of the star....

* Ring, Ring*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

_Mayes Apartment
Fifth Ward_

Misty tries to dial, but then she remembers that Mike is eight years older than her, so she was at least ten when he still lived in the hood.  Also that she wouldn't have the private number to a rap star's personal cell phone.  Plus getting a call from a prostitute is not going to be too credible when he doesn't know her.

Then she remembers that she needs to ask the almighty creatoress if she does know anybody not listed on her given contact list just like everyone else has had to ask.  Initiative is good, but this one doesn't make sense.

OOC: MISTY


----------



## Timothy (Feb 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Mayes Apartment
> Fifth Ward
> 
> Misty tries to dial, but then she remembers that Mike is eight years older than her, so she was at least ten when he still lived in the hood.  Also that she wouldn't have the private number to a rap star's personal cell phone.  Plus getting a call from a prostitute is not going to be too credible when he doesn't know her.
> ...




but, but...Ahh nevermind m,y post then. Jemal if need to contact me, I'll be at mayes.

Misty will go shopping!


----------



## GWolf (Feb 6, 2003)

"No I'm not lost" Ferris says considering how to choose his words. "I'm in a bit of trouble and could really use some information, about this gang known as the lobos, and I recoginzed you, and will you, you looked friendly enough" Ferris says trying not to sound wimpy.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

_ University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Shashi nodded at Carlos.  "I haven't had the opportunity to...but all this has to be approved by the boss before we  can do anything...and nobody's given us approval yet to use the machinery."

"They think we're overreacting, that there couldn't possible be a new strain of West Nile, that I made the wrong diagnosis."  At that last statement, Amy looked affronted.   "I only got this far...and then Dr. Harrison called a stop to it all."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

_T-Bull's home, outside
Fifth Ward_

As Misty walked along to the small convience store, she passed by the front of T-Bull's home.  She could see him, a woman in a silver mercedes and a young man.  They seemed to be talking, the young man nervous and T-Bull certainly not too willing to accept him quite yet.

Jessica's brows furrowed.  "You want information on the Lobos?  Well, you'll have to ask T-Bull, I don't really know much about gangs or anything."

OOC: T-BULL, FERRIS, MISTY


----------



## GWolf (Feb 7, 2003)

Ferris extends his hand. "My name is Ferris, I assume you are T-Bull?"

"What info do you have on lobos, cuz there after me and want to kill me..." Ferris curses himself for letting so much slip.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

_  Phillis Wheatley High School, Bloody Claws
Fifth Ward_

As Benny waited for Lamar's response, Malcolm was making his way closer to the claws.  The closer he got the more nervous his brother looked until Jeffery couldn't take it anymore.  He quickly excused himself and started heading out of the school grounds, both hands in his pockets and his head ducked down.  His cap jammed down over his ears, posture hunched over.

OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## Velenne (Feb 7, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Carlos can do nothing but shake his head.  Maybe it's the drugs, or maybe he's still shaken from last night, or maybe it's that little bit of Fifth Ward coming out inside him, but at that moment the small boy who became a respected doctor feels a little out of his league...and it pisses him off. 

"If it's that important, then to hell with procedure!  If it's not, then why did you bring me down here in the first place?  It doesn't take a virologist to look at this," he waves the picture Amy showed him in the air, "and see two very different cases.  Call the CDC, call FEMA, just get someone down here who knows what they're doing and will back you up on this!

"But most importantly, get the monkey off your backs.  Do you have documentation that proves you brought this to Harrison?  That he denied it?  Because if you didn't, and this hits the fan in two weeks with fifty cases instead of five, people are going to start pointing fingers.  

"The PDA in my locker doubles as a digital audio recorder.  I used it in class to record the professor's lectures, then USB'd them into my computer at home.  Maybe Shashi could bring what you've got to him again, and have the PDA in his pocket."

_OOC: The PDA I own does this and it's about five years old.  My MP3 player does it too._


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

_T-Bull's home, outside
Fifth Ward_

"Is that so," T-Bull mused with a narrow-eyed frown.  Then suddenly he smiled wryly and turned to Jessica.  "You'd better get on to work - I want you to get there on time so you can get _off_ on time, huh?  I can take care of this.  Watch yourself - love ya, girl," he added quietly before stepping over to Ferris.

"Well, my man, I think I know just who you should talk to.  We can head over to my work so you can sit down while I call him.  But first," the big man goes on with a raised brow, "hold still so I can check you, huh?  We got a little gun problem around these parts."  T-Bull reached out his hands slowly to pat Ferris down, checking for weapons.


----------



## garyh (Feb 7, 2003)

_ Phillis Wheatley High School, Bloody Claws
Fifth Ward_

"Naw, Bennie," Lamar replied, "I was just passin' by.  "I better get going.  I need to stop by my locker before lunch is over."  With that, he took off in the direction Jeffrey was headed, regardless of where his locker actually is.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward _ 

Seeing Lamar leave the Claws and Malcolm's obvious effect on Jeffrey, Malcolm will head the other direction and hang out for the rest of lunch with his football friends (those that aren't in gangs).  He'll then head into the school and look to catch Lamar at the garage afterschool.

_Man, something's serious with Jeffrey - as if there wasn't enough.  He couldn't know about the house yet, could he?  If that isn't it and there's something else . . . Jeffrey . . . what have you done? _ Malcolm thinks with a worried expression on his way back to class (and finals).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

Lamar headed after Jeffery who, although definitely looked like he was about to ditch school, wasn't walking as quickly...probably because he didn't think anyone would actually follow him.  Jeffery left school grounds, but was walking along the edge, on the other side of the wire fence.  Just when Lamar thought that he would end up leaving school himself, he noticed that Jeffery had suddenly stopped with his back to Lamar.

A young man was approaching and it looked like the two were about to meet at the corner.  He was tall with skin the color of sienna and broad shoulders.  Definitely not a highschool brother.

If Lamar only moved a little further, there was a space in the nook of a building on his side of the fence where he could hear them speak.

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, English Exam
Fifth Ward_

Everyone was milling about, waiting for lunch to end and for their exam to begin.  As Malcolm entered the room, he noticed a group of girls giggling and looking over at him.  With more makeup than necesary and fingernails sharper than most knife blades, the girls winked at him and then laughed.

One of them, he knew.  Her name was Rosa and she was dating a Lobos gang-banger named Juan.  He's seen her with him a few times, and a few times without him as well.  They had to work an English paper just last month and became friends, both sharing the desire to get out of this life into something better.  

Today she was sitting a little apart from her friends who were all ragging on her about the appearance of her 'el gringo guapo'.

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## GWolf (Feb 8, 2003)

Ferris nods. "No need, Heres my gun, I'm a pretty decent shot and was only carrying it in light of recent events, I am very Apperciative T-Bull." He says handing the shiny blackgun to the big man.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_ University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Amy stared at Carlos for a long silent moment before her brows began to knit in anger.  "What?  You think I haven't been working on this ever since I suspected it?  You think I haven't been trying?  Then you waltz in here and criticize what I've done? Fine, go for it.  Its all yours."

Slamming down the files in her hands, she stalked toward the door of the virology lab while Shashi glanced back and forth between the two doctors.  "I can get some tests started," the technician began hesitantly, "But it will take a couple of days to get access to the machines...and if they find out..."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, English Exam
Fifth Ward_

Upon entering the room, Malcolm realized his day was not getting any better.  He needed to get through exams, and he wasn't thinking too clearing after the issues with Jeffrey.  And now . . . Rosa was here . . . _of course she was her, you idiot - she's in your English Class_.  But, what to do?  He didn't want any more trouble with the Lobos - not that Rosa was trouble, but others may talk - trying to rile things up.  _Oh well, weave through the defenses, that's what would make him famous one day _ (he hoped).  

Malcolm smiled and fully entered the room and found a seat near Rosa, "Hey, Rosa.  How's it going?  You ready for this exam?  I'm sure I'm not - I should give it more attention, but . . . anyway, any last minute pointers?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, English Exam
Fifth Ward_

Rosa looked up as Malcolm sat next to her.  A rather pretty girl when she wasn't wearing a whole drugstore full of make up, she had thick brown ringlets piled high on her hairsprayed head and wore cheap trendy tight clothes.  Huge black sunglasses covered her eyes, but he could see over the edge of one a dark bruise.

"Yeah...I got some pointers," she muttered, obviously not intent on their exam.  "Don't fail."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

Lamar crept forward, trying his best to avoid notice and another "Hey, u play basketbal gud!" remark.  Ducking into the nook, he strained to hear what was being said.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

_T-Bull's home, outside
Fifth Ward_

The big man narrowed his eyes and fished a rag out of his coveralls, accepting the gun carefully with it and checking the safety.  Satisfied, he held it barrel-down in one hand and proceeded forward to pat Ferris down anyway.  "Thanks, but I still gotta check.  You understand," T-Bull assured with a strange smile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

As Lamar crept closer, he could hear parts of their conversation.  "What do you mean, you little prick?" the other man was saying in an annoyed tone.  "Its too late to go crying to momma about this sh_it."

Jeffery looked agitated and furious.  He kept fiddling with his jacket.  "Man, my brother, he's been watching me.  I think he knows.  I think Watson knows..."

"Watson?  You mean Jerome's little kid brother?"  The man laughed not at all pleasant.  "What, you afraid that they're gonna find out that you killed him?"

At that Jeffery seemed to explode to life and without warning, Lamar could see a flash of black as weapons suddenly were drawn.  They stood there like that, Jeffery with his gun pointed at the man's nose, the man with his pointed at Jeffery's forehead.

"Don't say that," Jeffery spoke up, his voice uneven.  "I didn't do it."

"Don't be a stupid f#ck," the darker-skinned man snapped derisively.  "You were thirteen, ain't no prosecution gonna treat you like an adult, eh?  That's if they find out.  Jerome was just stupid and didn't keep his nose out of sh_it that wasn't his.  He had to go."

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

Suddenly, the world spun around Lamar...  everything disappeared.  Jeffrey, Malcolm, the thug...  it all fell away.

_Jerome...  no...  it can't be..._  Lamar fought back tears.  He wanted to leap out and confront the two, but he immediately remembered the looks on his parents' faces when they buried Jerome.  _I'm not putting them through that again,_ Lamar thought.  _The police can deal with them, now.

Oh, Jerome..._


----------



## Velenne (Feb 8, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Carlos will try to snag Amy gently by a wrist before she can get away,

"Amy wait," he says, trying to sound empathetic, "I'm sorry.  I know you've been working it.  Look, we're all stressed here for our own reasons.  Please don't walk off, we need each other to get through all this."

He winces and looks at his shoulder.  Maybe he reached out a little too quickly and pulled at the bandages over his wound.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, English Exam
Fifth Ward_

Malcolm looked at Rosa as she was talked to him, and noticed the bruise.  Malcolm's eyes widened and his pulse quickened, a low boil building in his stomach. Malcolm's sense of right and wrong was screaming at him that something should be done.  He understood that she had a boyfriend in the Lobos and that things like this happen all the time.  And, he knew he shouldn't get involved, but . . .

Malcolm lowered his voice and asked, "Rosa, what the hell happened?  Is there anything I can do?"

"Do you want to talk about it after class?" Malcolm asks with a slight nod toward her friends.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_ Phillis Wheatley High School, English Exam
Fifth Ward_

Rosa shrugged, not meeting his eyes.  "It was my fault.  I didn't understand my place."  She played with the sharpened pencil in her fingers, tugging at the eraser nervously.

The door creaked open and Mrs. Espinosa walked in. Tall and gangly, she was from Guatemala upperclass family that had seen very hard times.  A thick accent and little patience dominated her voice as she called the class to attention.

"Attention class, the exam had some problems getting copied so everyone take out notebook paper and I'll just read the questions out for each of you to write down."

OOC: MALCOM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_ University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Amy pulled her wrist away from him angrily.  She rested her hand on her hip, staring anywhere but at Carlos.  "Look, you're new to Ben Taub, being a first year resident and all...you can afford to start over.  I'm at the end of my three year residency...if they kick me out of the program before I finish...I'd have to find another place, another mentor, another residency.  If you hadn't noticed, Dr. Harrison and Dr. Phillips, my mentor, are bosum buddies."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_ Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

"I didn't do it," Jeffery kept repeating over and over again.  The hand that held the gun began to shake, jingling of metal against metal in the humid Houston winter.  "I didn't do it, Dog Man...I didn't do it," he stammered weakly.

Dog Man...Lamar had heard that name before, sort of the boogey men of the streets.  The man that mothers whispered to children to keep them in bed at night and behaving.  Big mean and ferocious...nobody else in the Panthers evoked such fear.  Of course no one else in the Panthers had a reputation for being such a blood-thirsty killer.

"I don't give a f#ck what you did or didn't do, little man...but if you don't put that gun away, I'm going to put a hole in your head so big, your momma won't be able to ID that scrawny body of yours."  Lamar could hear him click the trigger on his pistol just a notch and Jeffery suck in his breath.

Jeffery paused for a moment and then Lamar could her him lower his gun slowly, shaking and shivering all at once so that the metal seemed to click against his watch.  The air seemed taut with perspiration.

"Have you taken care of that b#tch yet?" Dog Man continued to speak, his gun didn't sound as if it had lowered yet.  "No, you haven't...what the f_ck is your point for existing if you don't do as you're told."  A sound of derision increased further.  "Maybe I should make an example of you."

"No...Dog Man..._no_..."

A shot rang out just as Jeffery shrieked, echoing in the air only as if the breath had been snatched from it...the silencer muffling it so only Lamar could hear it, but hidden in the nook, he couldn't see what had just happened.

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## Velenne (Feb 8, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

"Ok....ok," he pauses for a few seconds to let Amy settle down,   "Shashi, go ahead.  I'll go get my PDA.  While I'm headed that way, maybe Amy and I can see Mr. Mathews.  We'll be back in a little bit."

Carlos heads for the door, looking over his shoulder to see if Amy follows.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, English Exam
Fifth Ward_

"Your place?  Your place is anywhere *but* some place where someone would even 'think' of hitting you." Malcolm said in a whisper as the teacher entered the room.

"We can talk about this after the exam if you want," Malcolm suggested as he got his notebook out for the exam.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

OOC: Thought I allready posted this..
weird..

IC: 
Mike, unable to come to a decision, decides to take his cell phone and head to the hospital to check on his father.  Before leaving he makes sure the house is locked up tight, and leaves the room like it is, just in case he does decide to go to the cops later.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

_T-Bull's home, outside
Fifth Ward_

While T-Bull talks to Ferris, Jessica revs up her car and drives off, leaving them behind.  She drives past Misty, not noticing her at all and completely intent on something.

Misty is close enough now to them, needing to pass by T-Bull and Ferris to get to the store.

OOC: MISTY, TBULL, FERRIS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center
10am_

Mike makes his way to the hospital without incident.  As he's heading toward the room where his father lies still unconscious, he sees a familiar figure standing outside the door.  Its the ever-annoying, not remotely his best buddy, Detective Mickey Barton of the HPD.

The detective doesn't see him, in fact, he seems to be waiting for someone.  Who he was waiting for becomes evident when a distracted young woman exits his father's room.  Her dark brow is furrowed and she seems upset about something.  Mike recognizes her as one of the young women from the Fu Kim restaurant.

Just as she exits the room, Barton reaches out and grabs her by the upper arm, halting her from going anywhere further.  The two exchange heated words in low voices.

As he gets closer, he can hear the young woman speaking in a cold voice.  "I'd be careful if I were you or I'd slap you with a harrassment suit so fast your head will spin.  You forget that I'm a lawyer."

"Lawyer?  You're not a lawyer yet, Jess.  And you're the one that needs to be careful, poking your pretty little nose in places it don't belong."  Barton smiles at her, a weasly sort of smile before casting his eyes downward into her shirt.

Just before Mike reached them, he could see her eyebrows knit together and fire burn in those dark eyes.

OOC: MIKE


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

Mike's eyes involuntarily follow the cops gaze, but he quickly looks back up to the womans face, trying not to look guilty, as he clears his throat to attract their attention.
"Hope I aint interupting your important POLICE business, 'officer', but what you looking for down there, the guy who shot my old man?  I don't think he'ld fit."
(OOC: insert massive dose of sarcasm here.  /ooc)

He then turns to the lawyer, ignoring the cop unless Piggy does something drastic/important "Jess, right?  Yo could I talk to you 'bout something.. uh, important?" He says, trying to get her away from Piggy "That is if you're finished talking to detective Hardon.. or was it Barfton?  Sorry, I'm terrible with names." He gives her a half smile and a wink while facing away from the cop.

OOC: Jess/cop


----------



## Timothy (Feb 9, 2003)

_T-Bull's home, outside
Fifth Ward
_ 
Misty will walk up to T-Bull, ignoring Ferris.

"T-bull, can I speak to yuo? it's about Mayes? Can you walk with me to the store? Please?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

_ University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center
10am_



> _Originally posted by Jemal _*
> "Hope I aint interupting your important POLICE business, 'officer', but what you looking for down there, the guy who shot my old man?  I don't think he'ld fit."
> *




Detective Barton starts at Mike's appearance and then frowns slightly, not even having the grace to be embarrassed at be caught oogling.  "Oh its you. What are you doing here?" he asks rather stupidly.

"Oh I don't know," Jessica rolled her eyes and folded her arms across her chest. "Maybe because this is his father's room?"



> _Originally posted by Jemal _*
> "Jess, right?  Yo could I talk to you 'bout something.. uh, important?  That is if you're finished talking to detective Hardon.. or was it Barfton?  Sorry, I'm terrible with names."
> *




While the detective turned a bright shade of dark red...and not from embarrassment... Jessica smiled cheerfully at Mike.  "Sure thing!  Why don't we just go back into your father's room."  She waved to the uniformed police officer just coming back from his trip to the vending machine.

"Don't you have a donut bin to raid?" she asked Barton sweetly.

OOC: MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

_ University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Carlos is able to sense that Amy is obviously still angry at him and not too much appeased.  She ignores him and begins to flip through the folders, frowning at the contents while he heads out of the Virology lab.  

OOC: CARLOS -- Do you want to keep going or will you say anything more to her?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center
10am_

Entering the room with Jess, Mike doesn't even look at piggy, and closes the door behind him after he and Jess enter.  Stepping away from it, he smiles at her and says (Careful not to be too loud) "So whadya think, is he the biggest a$$hole ever born, or what?"  His smile fades a bit as he steps over to his dad, to see how he's doing.  Looking up at her, he continues "Oh, I'm sorry.. You probly know it allready, being as your a lawyer, but my names Mike... Michael Matthews."

OOC: Jess


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

_ University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center
_

"Well it's been my misfortune to have known him for a few years," the young woman replied wryly, watching as Mike checked up on his father.  Her dark eyes soften just a bit.  "I'd have to say that Barton...he doesn't improve with age or a lengthy acquaintence."

When Mike introduced himself, she nodded.  "Yes, I know who you are.   I never forget a face.  My name is Jessica Nguyen...I think you've met my sister, Amy?  She's the doctor who took care of your father...and don't worry...my sister is an excellent doctor...if anything can be done for him, she'll do it tenfold."

OOC: MIKE


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

"Amy.. yeah, I thought there was something familiar about you.  I met her yesterday, she seemed like a nice ch*cough a few times* a nice girl.  I hope she can help him, I don't know what I'ld do without the old fart."  He looks down at his dad in silence for a moment, then seems to remember something "OH, hey, yeah.. What WERE y' doin in here before, if ya don't mind me askin?" He asks, looking up at her, and giving her a quick once-over "Hey, aint lawyers usually older?  You look... *Not fine, don't say fine..* Youthful.

OOC: Jess


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

_  University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center_

Jessica smiled at Mike's coverup.  If Amy had heard him refer to her as a chick, she was sure her straight-laced sister would be frothing at the mouth.  But when he asked her why she was here to see his father, she turned her gaze to the older man.

"I just wanted to see if he was alright," she spoke smoothly and then blushed slightly.  "And I'm not a lawyer, not yet at least....I've only completed one year of law school...I've got two more to go.  Right now I'm just doing an internship."

OOC: MIKE


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 9, 2003)

_T-Bull's home, outside
Fifth Ward_



			
				Timothy said:
			
		

> *"T-bull, can I speak to yuo? it's about Mayes? Can you walk with me to the store? Please?" *




T-Bull shook his head.  "Not now, Misty - I have ta get to work.  You can come talk to me there."  He nodded towards his house.  "If you need help to carry groceries, you can ask Momma."


----------



## Kaz Lo (Feb 9, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

When Carlos gets to the door, he opens it and leans against the frame.  He crosses his good arm under the wounded one for support, props a foot at the bottom of the door, and looks at Amy sympathetically, waiting for a better reaction.

_OOC: Sort of the like the look in his picture.

EDIT: WOOPS!  LMAO!  Stupid cookies..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

_ University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Carlos keeps standing there, but Amy hasn't looked up once from the computer screen that she's glancing over.  A few of the other technicians are glancing from doctor to doctor, smiling and make a few snickering noises.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2003)

_ Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

_Oh man, oh man, oh man,_ Lamar thought.  _I just gotta stay hidden.  I can't take this guy on...  I'll let him go, then I'll tell the principal and have him call the cops..._

Lamar shrunk even farther into the nook.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 10, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

Lamar could hear footsteps walking away.  Not hurrying, not slowing...just a normal walk as if nothing had just happened.  As if this was just another business appointment...which it probably was.  To his relief he could also hear wild sobbing, the sound of a young man who had just had a brush with death and didn't know how to handle it.

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## Velenne (Feb 10, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Houston Virology Lab
Houston Medical Center_

Carlos waits for a few moments longer and then shrugs, thinking, _damn, talk about sensitive.  So much for trying to be the hero._  He walks the halls of HMC until he arrives at his own department.  Rummaging through some of his things, he'll pocket his PDA and spend some time chatting with co-workers -relaying the story, what he plans to do with this "vacation" time, and how he'll never look at noodles the same way again.

That done, he may take some medication if the pain in his shoulder is bad enough.  Then he'll head off to find Mr. Mathews' room.  If he's lucky, the son will be there.  If he's really lucky, he won't catch them at a bad time and they can talk.  On the way, he tries to think of some way to make it up to Amy (her  favorite Starbucks coffee, ice cream, etc).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

_ T-Bull's home, outside
Fifth Ward_

Misty and Ferris are left alone outside the house, still standing there as T-Bull headed toward where his momma was waiting by the door.  She tsked a bit at him, handing him a large grocery paper bag wrapped in a plastic grocery bag...hot and full of good southern cooking.

"Now I packed enough for you and anybody else, and some good lunch, my best chicken.  So you remember to feed them young boys when they come," she told him, tucking the packet of food in his hands.

OOC:  TBULL, FERRIS, MISTY


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 11, 2003)

_ T-Bull's home, outside
Fifth Ward_

The big man laughed.  "I will, Momma.  And if they're still hungry, I'll send 'em back here."

Heading back over to the car, he set everything in the passenger seat and then walked around.  "Well, let's go.  I got work to do."  Hopping into the driver's seat, T-Bull got ready to drive them all down the block to the garage.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

_  University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center_


"Oh, a student, huh?  That's Cool, babe.. do you routinely check in on your sisters charges?" Mike says "I mean, I'm grateful and all for yer concern, just wondering what dad did to deserve the attention of such a lovely pair of sisters.. Well, besides getting shot."  He smiles at her and then looks back down at his father, so peaceful on the bed.. 'god i hope he's gonna be ok'


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center_

"Well, I sort of know your father outside of the shooting that is." Jessica glanced at the older Matthews.  "We shared a hobby."  Her gaze returned Mike.  "In fact, I was wondering if you could get something for me.  You father was supposed to give me something yesterday, but I never got it.  I was wondering if its okay for me to pick it up at your house?  Its a little blue jar with a bug in it."

OOC: MIKE


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center_

'hmmm.. a lot of people interested in bugs around here... Enough to kill for, though?' Mike thinks, then nods to Jess "Sure, you can come by some time and we'll see about it.  I might be busy for a little while today, I got a press conference and I might have to make a few other.. stops."

OOC: Jess


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

_ University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center_

Jessica pressed a card into his hand.  "My cell phone's there, give me a call when its a good time for me to come over and pick it up."  On the other side, she wrote down something else.  "And here's someone you can call if you need help.  His name is T-Bull, and if you have any trouble...he's the one to see."

OOC: MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center, Hallway
Houston Medical Center_

As Carlos approaches the room, he sees a familiar if very not pleasant sight of Detective Barton waiting outside with a uniformed police officer.  Barton glances at him and then grins.  "Well, aren't we having a little party today.  I see the ya back for more, doc?"

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

Hearing the sobbing, Lamar crept out of the nook and (presumably) saw Jeffrey there.

"Jeffrey," Lamar said, "you have to come with me to the principal's office.  Tell her what happened.  You have to tell her what you told Dog Man, tell her what he just did."

Crying for a moment himself, Lamar said again, weakly, "You just have to..."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center_

Mike nods, taking the card "Kewl, thanks.. Hey, T-bull, I recognize that name.. He's from the fifth.  Yeah, I'll call you up when I'm home."  He pockets the card and looks back up at her smiling slightly "Look, uh.. I don't wanna, you know, sound rude or nothin, but could I uh.. have a few minutes alone with the old man before I have to leave?" He nods towards his father.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

No one was as startled as Jeffery when Lamar suddenly appeared.  He nearly started screaming and backing away.  As  Lamar came closer he could smell the stink of sweat and urine, taste the fear.  The younger boy shook his head vigorously.

"What, are you crazy, man?" he spoke, shoving himself to his feet.  "I ain't gonna go talkin' to no principal about Dog Man...you think I want die?  I ain't got no death wish...no death wish."  He put his gun back into the waistband of his pants, using the back of one hand to wipe away his tears and nose.

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

_ Phillis Wheatley High School, English Exam
Fifth Ward_

The exam was difficult, the room seemed too quiet and everything was interfering in his thoughts.  His skin crawled with a million imaginary bugs, and Malcolm thought he was going to go crazy until Ms. Espinoza finally called time and the exam was over.

Students all around him started gathering their things to move to the next exam.  Next to him Rosa, was pulling her stuff together.

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

As T-Bull waits, the other two decided to get in the car with him, having really no other choice at the moment.  They make it down the block to where the garage is.  Old Man Johnson is in the back taking his first nap of they day.

T-Bull leads the two of them into the waiting room and parks Ferris in front of a black and white TV.

OOC: TBULL, MISTY

FERRIS is now an NPC


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, English Exam
Fifth Ward_

Malcolm felt like he was going crazy during the exam.  His hand was cramping from all the writing, there were far too many distractions and too many things on his mind.  It seemed as though someone was watching him and there were other things that were more important than the exam.

But that's not the way to think when you need your grades to at least be okay for college.  And, Malcolm's grades were okay.  He considered himself a better than average student, and probably could be well above average if he didn't have football, girls, Jeffrey, and gangs to worry about.

Speaking of which, Malcolm looked for a good moment and asked Rosa, "Rosa, when are you done with exams?  I want to talk to you about some things - the exams, you.  Can you spare your old english project partner a few minutes of time?"


----------



## Velenne (Feb 11, 2003)

_University of Texas Medical School - Emergency Center
Houston Medical Center_

"Detective Barton, what a pleasant surprise, and here I thought the donut shops were open all day.  Say, I just got back from getting a pedicure (I get half off you know), and it made me think of you.  You look like you could use a makeover, starting with a good dentist.  I know a vet that works on horses..."

Carlos continues to walk up, by, and right passed the detective and into the room as he rattles off one-liner after one-liner, trying to keep the fat man distracted.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"Of course," Jessica agreed with an understanding smile. "Take care, and remember to call me about the blue bottle. It should have my name on it." With a little wave, she headed out the door, leaving Mike alone with his thoughts and his silent father.

As Carlos is busy talking, the door opens and he collides with the young woman just leaving.  She looks completely startled as she holds onto the door with one hand to keep from falling, the other to steady Carlos.

"Oh! I'm sorry," Jessica apologizes as she recognizes him.  "Carlos, is it?  How is your arm?"

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Feb 11, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Carlos struggles to keep his balance.  Tripping has a tendency to be catastrophic for him and it's only made worse by having one useful arm.  He'll try to steady himself and make his way inside where he can turn and look at Jess without having to worry about Barton.

"Oh, hey Jess!  Sorry about that, I could have sworn I saw the Michelan Man running after me.  The arm's ok, I guess, nothing time and some happy-pills can't take of.  What brings you here?"


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

"Look what just happened today, Jeffrey...  You need to talk to someone who can protect you," Lamar said.  "Dog Man can't reach everywhere."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 11, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

"You don't know what you're talking about," Jeffery spat back, angry now that Lamar had seen him like this.  Those blue eyes churned with resentment.  "You and my brother, this perfect little f#cking team of superheros.  What do you know what its like to be me?  You two just walk around like life is just perfect...well its f#cking sh#t for me!"

He started stalking off in the opposite direction of the school.

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, outside
Fifth Ward_

"It doesn't have to be that way, Jeffery," Lamar called out.  "You can change it."

If Jeffery doesn't turn back, Lamar will go to the principal's office himself and tell her what happened.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

Lamar heads toward the principal's office after watching Jeffery disappear in the distance.  Outside Principal Gardiner's office the receptionist glanced up at the approaching young man.

"Hey Lamar," she spoke recognizing him.  "What do you need?  Shouldn't you bein an exam right now?"

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

_ Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Jessica glances behind her at Mike and his father and then smiles at Carlos.  "I just came to see how his father was doing."  She arched a dark brow.  "Shouldn't you be in bed or at least taking it easy?"

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Mike pulls up a chair and sits beside his dad for a few minutes, just looking at him and being with him.  "why'd the do it, what's so important 'bout that room.." He murmurs out loud as he thinks.
If nothing happens (nobody comes in, etc) he'll get up in about 10 minutes or so and leave.

OOC: GM


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

"T-Bull..,"Misty says while walking after him. "Can I talk to you now? I need to talk to you, it's important, it's about mayes."


----------



## Timothy (Feb 12, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward
_

"T-Bull..,"Misty says while walking after him. "Can I talk to you now? I need to talk to you, it's important, it's about mayes."

"Are you listening T-Bull? Well, I don't care if you listen, Ill just tell my story, I'm sick and tired of everybody ignoring me"

"Mayes can't pay his grand-daughters medical bills and has sold his house! we need to get some money for him, or he'll leave, Mayes! Leave! just because of all these gangs. And he also said something about 'Them listening' Who are 'They'? T-Bull, what do you know! You have to know what's going on., you HAVE too."

The more Misty talks, the faster she talks the last words are almost spoken too fast to understand.


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

"I'm sorry, Ma'am," Lamar said, still obviously shaken, "but I just saw something bad going down, and I need to speak to Principal Gardiner right away."

If the recieptionist asks for more information, Lamar will explain he saw a gun on campus, but will not say anything more in the waiting area.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

Lamar is ushered into Principal Gardiner's office without much wait.  Inside the small room, the cluttered books and random paintings and a plethora of certificates to decorate it.  The principal is actually a very petite woman with thin blonde hair,  rich chocolate skin and ebony eyes.

She looks up as he enters and gestures him toward a seat. "Hello, Lamar.  Stacy said that you saw a gun?"

OOC: LAMAR


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

"Yes, Ma'am," Lamar said.  "Actually, Ma'am, it was more than that...  Jeffrey was talking to some Panthers, and Malcolm was concerned.  I went over to check it out for Malcolm, and Jeffrey ran of.  I followed him, and..."

Lamar broke down crying.

"Jeffrey met up with Dog Man, I heard Dog Man say Jeffrey shot my brother!  They argued and Dog Man fired a shot to scare Jeffrey, but when he left I couldn't get Jeffrey to come talk to you.  He was too scared..."


----------



## Velenne (Feb 12, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"Easy?" Carlos continues his hushed tones since he's standing in the doorway to the room, "Ha!  You should see me on a normal day.  This is a cakewalk.  'No bullet can slow me down', and all that.  Actually, it hurts like hell even with the medication but only if I move it a certain way...which I won't imitate just now.  

"I'm here for the same reason.  How is he?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Jessica glanced behind her at Mike and the spoke softly.  "He seems to be doing better, but you'll have to ask Amy...I'm not the physician."  Glancing around the hallway, she returned her attention to him.  "I need to go now, but I saw T-Bull and he was worried about you."  Pressing a card into Carlos' hand she smiled.  "I wrote his number on there if you want to call him later or stop by the garage where he works."

If Carlos doesn't have more to ask her, Jessica says goodbye and heads off down the hallway with Detective Burton following her after whispering something to the uniformed officer.  The door to the room is still open and Carlos can see Mike inside sitting by his father's bed.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

"What?" Principal Gardiner stared at Lamar in shock and then a grave look entered her delicate features.  "Is that so...that Dog Man has been a thorn in this neighborhood for too long...you need to tell this to the police, Lamar...are you sure no one else saw you?"  She glanced at him worriedly, knowing all too well how short young lives could be in this neighborhood.

OOC: LAMAr


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

"I'm pretty sure no one saw me, besides Jeffrey," Lamar answered.  "I'll speak to the police.  They need to know all this.  Hopefully, they can finally do something about Dog Man."


----------



## Velenne (Feb 12, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Carlos will exchange his own buisness card with her,

"Just call my cell.  Stay in touch, Jess.  Oh hey, one more thing," he'll in close for this one and whisper, "I sort of went and got Amy mad at me and I wanna make it up to her.  Any sisterly tips?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_



> _Originally posted by Velenne _*
> I sort of went and got Amy mad at me and I wanna make it up to her.  Any sisterly tips?"*




Jessica grinned.  "Yeah...don't get her mad at you.  She can hold a grudge like nobody's business."

Inside the room, Mike's father looked pale, broken...something so incongruous to his strong and always tough father.  The machines hooked up around him, beeping intermitantly.  Mike could hear some of the conversation at the door between Jessica and Carlos before she leaves.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

The pincipal picks up the phone to call the police and motions for her secretary to go find Jeffery's brother, Malcolm.  While they wait, Principal Gardiner asks him if he's up for dealing with the dangers of testifying against Dog Man.  Seems that every witness to his crimes have repeatedly ended up dead, execution style.

Meanwhile, as Malcolm and Rosa head out of the English Exam, he finds himself being approached by the secretary.  She motions for him to come with her to the principals office.

OOC: MALCOLM,LAMAR


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

Malcolm looked up from talking with Rosa to see the Principal's secretary approaching him.  Malcolm closed the distance to her quickly so that fewer people heard what was said.  _Man . . . I've got two more finals, yet.  Then again, based on how I did in there, maybe this isn't a bad thing.  Crap, I hope it's not about Jeffrey, I hope he's okay._

"Yes, ma'am?  Is something wrong?" Malcolm asked as he followed her to the office.


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School
Fifth Ward_

"I'll testify, Ma'am" Lamar said.  "It's what needs to be done."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

_ Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

Rosa just waved him off as he was lead away to the office.  "Go on, man, you're in trouble enough."

Principal Gardiner welcomed Malcolm inside her office and asked him to sit down.  Then after making sure he was as comfortable as one could be on a principals office, she had Lamar repeat what he had just told her about Jeffery, Dog Man, the whole story.

"I need to know...what has your brother been up to?  Did you know about this Malcolm?" she asked him with a worried look.

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## Keia (Feb 13, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

Malcolm's eyes grow wide as Lamar tells his tale.  Although typically quick to come to Jeffrey's defense, the way Lamar tells what happened makes it very believable to Malcolm. _Dog Man . . . oh my god!! What has Jeffrey done?!?_ 

"Ma'am, I honesty don't know what Jeffrey's been up to.  He's been going through some rough times, hanging with the wrong crowds, and he's been tough for my mom and I to handle.  But he's a good kid, and I'm sure he doesn't understand what he's gotten into." Malcolm answers, hesitantly - still soaking everything in, not wanting to believe.

_Man, listen to me.  I wanna crack him upside the head for what he's gotten himself and us into . . . and I'm defending him!?!  And Lamar . . . I haven't seen him like this in a long time, not since Jerome.  *I* asked him to follow Jeffrey - he could have been killed!_


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

"Hold on, Misty," T-Bull slowed with a frown, setting the food on the small kitchen table and unpacking it.  "What are you talkin' about?  'Them' - that old man's goin' mad with grief."  He shrugged.  "I can understand him wanting to get out of here, though.  Who's he selling to?"


----------



## Timothy (Feb 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward
_ 
"I don't kno who's he selling too. But a real fancy-pants. You know the kind that slips off their  wedding ring before visiting me. He halved the price he'd pay for the place when Mayes was one day too late. But we shoudln't let him leave. It's Mayes! He's now homeless because otherwise he can't pay the money his daughter needs for medical care!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

A knock on the door and secretary poked her head in.  "Principal Gardiner?  A detective is on the line for you."

The principal nodded at Malcolm and Lamar.  "I'll go talk to the police...you just wait here until I return."  Moving toward the door, she closed it behind her and left the two boys alone for a few minutes.

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Mike shakes his head, getting up from his fathers side and walking over to the door.  "Hey, guys.  He looks better but.. It's just not right seein him like that, ya know?  Anyways, I just wanted to thank you for your concern.. Say, weren't you the other guy that got shot?  Yeah, I think we talked yesterday.." He asks of Carlos.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 13, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"Carlos.  Ya, that's me," Carlos takes note of Burton following Jess before turning to Mike and letting the door close, "and it's not the first time I've been shot either.  But that's a long story.  How you holding up?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

"Good as can be, considering.. F*ck, man, If I hadn't jumped down it would've been me sitting there when the bullet came.. it woulda hit me, not him.."  Mike sighs, shaking his head "And before you say it, I know it's not my fault, it's the Ass-monkey that shot the bullet, but I can't help it.. I just feel like it should be me laying on that bed."  He looks up at Carlos again "You know, I been shot at and sh*t before, but never my dad, ya know, man?  It's always just been, like ME." He stops and looks weirdly at Carlos "Hey, did you say YOU been shot before?  When was that?" Mike asks, grateful for the distraction "Uh, that is if yer willin to talk 'bout it."


----------



## garyh (Feb 14, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

"Malcolm, I'm sorry about your brother..."  Lamar said.  "Hopefully we can get him out of whatever he's involved in."


----------



## Keia (Feb 14, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward _

"Lamar, I don't know what to think, but we sure as heck aren't gonna help Jeffrey in here.  I don't think the cops are gonna do anything, and you know Dog Man is gonna find out.  He'll probably come after us," Malcolm said dejectedly.

Malcolm pats him on the shoulder, "Look, Lamar, I'm sorry about Jerome.  I don't think my brother did it . . . but I bet he knows who did.  We find him, we beat the tar out of him until he tells us."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 14, 2003)

_Johnson's Garage
Fifth Ward_

"Well, Mayes can always stay with me a while if he needs to.  I wouldn't think he'd be stupid enough to leave without somewhere to go, though."  T-Bull fixed a plate for old man Johnson and set it next to him, shaking his shoulder lightly.  "Wake up, old man.  Got you some grub."

Taking a plate for himself, T-Bull waved Misty at the food as he sat down.  "'Sides, I dunno that there's much we can do if he already made the deal.  I'll ask Jess tonight, but usually once you sign the papers you're SOL.  Maybe it's for the better," the big man hoped as he fished his cell phone out of his pocket.  "Maybe they'll get somebody more responsible in there to take over."

_T-Bull will dial up Jason and ask him to stop by the garage as soon as he can - he's got some info 'and more' to trade._


----------



## Velenne (Feb 14, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

In reply, Carlos reaches down and hikes up his left pant leg a few inches.  Cold blue titanium gleams in the soft light of the hostpital room just above his sockline.

"I was fifteen, living in the Fifth.  Random drive-by.  The ambulance was too slow in getting there.  Now I'm 'bionic' from here, " he markes a spot about four inches above his left knee, " down.  It was my tia, (my grandmother,) who taught me to use my weaknesses and turn them into strengths.  To take the lemons life gives you and make lemonade, you know?  Today I'm a doctor and two months ago one of the papers I wrote started a change in the entire prosthetic industry.  So here I am...helping people.

"You know Mike, for a long time I thought to myself 'if I had been standing two inches...just two damn inches over in any direction," he holds up a hand and spaces his thumb and forefinger about two inches apart, "I would still be walking normal.'  But then I realized that it doesn't do any good thinking about that.  Your life is right in front of you _now_.  If you think about the past, then life will pass you by.  Take what's in front of you, and make the most of it because the End may be this... " he holds up the same two-inch-spaced fingers, "far away."

The fire in Carlos' eyes dims when he finishes.  At last, he's been able to share that with someone.  Sure he could have shared it with anyone, but to Mike (at least Carlos hopes) it will mean something that he can take with him forever.  If not, then at least for Carlos it feels like a great weight has fallen off his shoulders.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward_

Old man Johnson snorted awake, blinking at T-Bull and then gazing at the food.  Wiping the drool with the back of his hand, he smacked his lips together.  "Tell your momma thank you," he spoke as he started digging into the food.  "And she can bring her fine ass over here any time she wants to."

Jason answers the cell phone and listens to what T-Bull has to say.  Afterwards he promises to stop by in the afternoon to see what T-Bull has got for him.  There a few errands he needs to run first.

Glancing over the Misty, Johnson squinted for a moment.  "Hey girl.  Come eat...you look like someone wrung you through the garbage disposal."  He pulled a chair for her and patted it.  "Come here."

OOC: TBULL, MISTY


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"Yeah man, I know what you mean, I used t' live in the fifth too, there's some bad sh*t going down there back then and its still goin on now."  He then nods in agreement as Carlos finishes his speech "Yeah, you're right, man."  He sighs and looks back towards his dad.  "Don't do too much good to know it, though, when there aint nuthin I can do about it now.  Somethings got to happen, those gangs've gotta be stopped, man, it's just wrong.  People shouldn't have to walk around scared all the time, y'know?" His eyes return to Carlos as he takes a deep breath to steady himself.  "And cops like Beerton don't exactly help the situation too much." (This said only if Barton isn't within earshot)


----------



## Velenne (Feb 14, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"Burton?  Is he still here?  I thought he caught a scent of twinkie in the trash can down the hall. Heh...  

"But ya, as far as gangs go, I don't know what to do.  My family still lives in fifth, you know?  I've started saving so I can put a downpayment on a new home for them as far away from there as possible.  There's just nothing else I can do about the whole situation.  You would think police could do something, but if they're all like Burton, I can see why this city is going down the sh*thole.  

"I've still got friends down there.  Seems like the news has gotten bored with reporting all the murders so at least I don't have to worry about hearing their names every night."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Mike smiles at the Burton Joke, but it fails after he hears about Carlos' family.

"So you ever think about doing something 'bout it?  I mean if the cops aint gonna do nothing maybe normal people should.. And no, I don't mean by gettnig involved in another gang or something, I'm not sure what I'm talking about, I just wanna f*cking DO something... You know the feeling."


----------



## Velenne (Feb 15, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"I don't know either.  Even the charities get robbed, the missions broken into.  Anyone who looks like they're getting ahead gets dragged right back down," Carlos shakes his head, "I don't know.  But if you think of something, you have my number.  I'll be there, even after all this..._especially_ after all this."

Carlos nods at Mike and his father's unconcious form.

"Well, I need to go play all sorry-like to a woman or she'll never speak to me again.  You ever get the feeling they're not so sensitive, but just pretend to be to get us to pamper them?  Bah...oh and a little tip:"

Carlos leans in slightly and speaks a little more quiety, just in case Burton has his ear on the other side of the door, "I've heard there may be a new strain of West Nile -ten times as strong.  You may want to invest in some bug spray, especially to use if you're out at night.  But it hasn't been totally validated yet so don't go telling everyone you know, you know?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

The door opened and the principal appeared with the school security guard.  "Well, the officers are on their way to pick both of you up to take your statements.  They should be here in about fifteen minutes or so with the squad cars.  Is there anything you two need?  I'm having Stan, "she gestured to the lone security guard, "stand outside the office just in case."

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM...Geez you two aren't very talkative are ya.


----------



## garyh (Feb 17, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

"No thank you, ma'am," Lamar replied.

OOC:  Hey, sometimes it's tough to be online at the same time...


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

Malcolm looks at Lamar, then asks the Principal, "Ma'am, Lamar and I still have some finals, today.  I know that isn't important right now . . . but I really don't want more any problems, especially for Lamar, with basketball coming up.  It's just . . . " Malcolm says as his voice trails off into silence.

He looks up to the principal for a response.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

"Yeah, thanx for the heads-up, man." Mike says as Carlos finishes.

"I'll seeya later, man." He says as Carlos leaves, then says good-bye to his father and heads out the door himself.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center - Hallway
Texas Medical Center_

Mike enters the hallway and finds it relatively empty except for the police officer sitting in the chair across from his father's room.  The man glances up as Mike exits the room, gives him a nod, and then goes back to reading this newspaper, a half-full cup of hot coffee on the floor beside him.

OOC: MIKE--where do you want to go now?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Mike has just left Carlos alone in the room with his father.  Everything is quiet now with only the slow hum of the machines, the beep...beep...beep of the heart monitor, and the regulated breathing of Mr. Matthews.

OOC:  CARLOS - What do you want to do now?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

The principal gives them a look and then sighs.  "Don't worry...I'll work out something with your teachers...you two just worry about yourselves...and being safe, okay?"

That said, the doors opened and two uniformed HPD  officers came in.  One was tall and skinny, the other was short and burly with red skin and equally red-shot eyes.

"Officer Renkin and Officer Stokey here," the short one spoke in a gruff voice.  "Are you the boys the principal called down to the station about?"  His red-rimmed eyes glanced over them a bit skeptically.  "You sure you saw what you saw and you ain't been smoking no weed now?"

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## Velenne (Feb 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center_

Seeing Mike going over to his father, Carlos will take his leave and start heading back to his department, an idea hatching in his head.  He tries to recall what the protocols are for getting access the spectrometer...


----------



## garyh (Feb 18, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

"I know what I saw," Lamar replied stiffly, "and I don't do that sort of  thing."  He glared at the cop.  This certainly wasn't what he was expecting...


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward_

Malcolm takes a long, critical look at each of the police officers. _ And they would why there's a gang problem, with law enforcement like this. . .what if Jeffrey were dead back there, would they still assume that we were smoking weed, probably think that we killed him,_ Malcolm thinks as the anger builds in him.

"So . . . is it standard police procedure to assume the victims are the criminals, or do you always get calls from weed smoking teens about gang violence and gun play?" _Did I just say that out loud . . . Crap!_ Malcolm thinks.

"I'm sorry, officer, that was uncalled for.  This was very tramatic and no small amount of risk from us and I guess I just got upset because I thought you weren't taking it seriously.  You officers look very hard working and I can't imagine the risks you take to keep us safe.  So to answer your question -  no, we not smoking any weed, nor have we smoked any weed - ever."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2003)

Mike'll cruise down to the Fifth, see if he can spot anything happening while he waits for Carla to call about his press conference.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Carlos' office
Texas Medical Center
11:30am_

His office is what he makes it and pretty much a hole in the wall that he shares with a few other residents.  A place where they can do all their paperwork, catch some sleep in the ratty cot, and find a little peace in a hectic medical center.  Over to one side, Gupta Chandra had put up pictures of her husband and baby all over the walls.

On the other side, Jack Marks had pictures of his most favorite dream car, the porshe that he planned to buy one day after he paid off all his school loans.

None of his office-mates were currently in, probably off doing their rounds.  He had the whole place to himself.

He does know that Dr. Harrison, Amy's mentor controlled access to most of the labs at medical center.  There are a few universities in the Houston area that might have access to one, but he wasn't sure who to contact.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward
1:30pm_

Officer Renkin and Stokey don't look at all pleased at Malcolm's outburst, but a look from the principal kept them from saying what was on their mind.  One harumphed with a slight growl.

"Fine," Stokey bit out, motioning for them to follow him out.  "Let's go to the squad car and I'll take you down to the station to meet the detective."

He went out first while Officer Renkin waited for the boys to follow Stokey before coming up the rear.  As they walked out through the school, everyone kept trying to see them, pointing and whispering.  There were many stares but the two officers seemed completely oblivious to it all as they lead them to the squad car parked out front.

"Get in the back," Stokey growled.

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifthward
12:30pm_

Mike drives around for a while, checking out the old haunts.  As he spins around a corner, he recognizes a familiar place from long ago.  Whenever his father took his car there, he would tag along and Old Man Johnson would always have candy for him while they waited for the car, while Johnson and his father talked over the neighborhood gossip.

Just as he passes by, his phone rings and Mike recognizes it as the number to his agent.

"Hellooooo, Mike!" came the syrupy voice.  "What are you doing now?" Not that she sounded that interested in what he was doing anyway.  "Your conference has been set for this afternoon in front of Ben Taub...it will be a perfect backdrop.  Can you be there at two?"

OOC: MIKE


----------



## Velenne (Feb 19, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Carlos' office
Texas Medical Center
11:30am_

Carlos sits down in the threadbare office chair for a minute before remembering to take some of his medication.  He pops open some bottled water that he hadn't finished the day before, polishes it off, and decides that he needs a nap to clear his head.  The pain in his shoulder was starting to shoot knives of pain down his arm and across his scapula.   

Carlos sets his PDA's alarm to go off at 12:30 pm, struggles into the cot, and shuts his eyes.


----------



## garyh (Feb 19, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward
1:30pm_

"I certainly wasn't going to sit in your lap," Lamar replied.  He was about as pleased with these cops attituides as Malcolm was.


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward
1:30pm_

Malcolm chuckled at Lamar's joke, happy for the break in mood and for the smile on Lamar's face.  "Guess we should call old man Johnson to tell him we'll be late for work and why."

Malcolm looked at Lamar, hoping he got the signal that we should let T-Bull know what's happening.


----------



## garyh (Feb 19, 2003)

_Phillis Wheatley High School, Principal's Office
Fifth Ward
1:30pm_

"Good idea, Malcolm," Lamar replied.  "Getting fired wouldn't make the day any better, that's for sure."  The look in his eyes said he got the real message.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
1:40pm_

The police cruiser pulls up to the ratty precinct, the same one Misty Morning had exited yesterday after her arrest for lewd behavior.  It looked just as busy and just as dingy as before.  The officers parked the car, slamming the door shut with such a bang that the car shook the two boys in back for a moment.

Then finally one of the cops opened the door to let them out.  Officers Stokey and Renkin grudging hustled them into the police station toward the back where they kept the interrogation rooms...and right into one of those nasty hot airless rooms with seats hard enough to make anyone's butt fall asleep.

"Sit yer butts in here.  The detective's coming," Stokey tells 'em.  Then as an afterthought he glanced at his partner then back at them.  "You boys want anything to drink?"

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
1:40pm_

"That would be great, sir.  Excuse sir, do you know how long this will be.  If it's going to be a while, we should call work and tell them that we'll be late." Malcolm asks in his most respectful tone.

Malcolm looked at the room and the surroundings and smiled as best he could after everything that had happened the past day.  _Probably be better off standing than sitting on one of those_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

_ Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
1:40pm_

Officer Stokey glanced at his partner then back at Malcolm before making his decision.  "Ask the detective when he comes," he grumbled as they both shuffled outside.

So the boys wait....

And wait....

And wait....

_2:15pm_

The door opens and a ruddy faced rather pudgey man comes in.  His grey suit looks like its been wrinkled more times than its been ironed.  Faint blonde hair peeked over the top of his head and squigly blue eyes.

"What the f#ck have we got here," the voice drawled out slowly with an accent that sounded like something out of hicksville.  "A bunch of coke heads looking to get themselves shot?"

The man pulled out two chairs, the shrill screeching noise against the floor was enough to raise the hackles on anyone's skin.  "Why don't you two take seats here and tell me what acid trip you must be on to come up with a story that takes me outta my nice cushy office to hear two teenagers flapping their guns?"

Lighting a cheap cigarette he managed to find somewhere in his pockets, the man sat heavily on the chair across from them.  For a long moment, he just blew smoke in their faces before speaking again.  "Names, Barton, but you call me detective.   Whatdaya gotta tell me, boys?  And make it good."

OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

_ Ben Taub- Carlos' office
Texas Medical Center
12:30am_

Beep...beep...beep...beep...

"Goddamn!" a man's voice booms through the office.  "Shut that piece of techno-crap OFF!"

As Carlos greets yet another cheery lunch hour with his surly office mate, Jack Marks, a ruddy ex-football player whose muscles had managed to turn extra soft all these years.  Usually stuck with the late night shift, it looked like Jack was going to be here for another few hours yet filling in for Carlos' missed shifts...and he wasn't too happy about it.

The huge man had himself squeezed in the only other cot in the room, the whole thing creaking dangerous as if the cot would just collapse any minute.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Feb 21, 2003)

_Ben Taub- Carlos' office
Texas Medical Center
12:30pm_

Carlos snaps awake.  Turning himself upright and wiping the sleep out his eyes, he'll finally reach over and hit the button on the PDA that shuts its alarm off.  

"Sorry.  Get some sleep Jack."

Carlos grabs his things, opens the bottom drawer of the desk and pulls out a yellow pages from under the stack of other papers, then walks out of his office.  

He'll find a private place and crack open the yellow pages, jotting down several numbers.  First, the HDHHS (Houston Department of Health and Human Services), then Harris County Mesquito Control, and finally the Bureau of Epidemiology.  

He's trying to find out if anyone else is onto the same thing that Amy and Shashi are, and/or if they'd be interested in having a look at the evidence, and/or if they would be willing to let someone use their lab equipment. 

One way or another, Carlos was going to make it up to Amy in a way he hopes she would appreciate more than a stupid niknak.  Hell, last night at Fu Kim, West Nile was all she could talk about.   At least she can't blame a guy for trying.  Waitaminute this was Amy, of course she could...

*ring ring*


----------



## Keia (Feb 22, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:15pm_

While waiting, Malcolm will take a piece of paper from his daypack and fold it into a paper football and play football on the table while waiting for the detective.  "At least we can have a little bit of fun while we wait,"  Malcolm grinned as he tried to keep the mood light.



> The door opens and a ruddy faced rather pudgey man comes in. His grey suit looks like its been wrinkled more times than its been ironed. Faint blonde hair peeked over the top of his head and squigly blue eyes.




Malcolm looks wide-eyed at what can only be a cop straight over of a Warner Brothers cartoon.  An NC-17 cartoon - but a cartoon none the less.  _ And I though it couldn't get any worse than the two that brought us here._

Malcolm tries but can't help snickering just a little, thinking of Roger Rabbit and this guy as the detective.  _What a pitiful man.  He must have seen it all to talk like that to those who are trying to help.  Well, I'll try and make his life better. Who knows it might help._

"Well, ya see, Detective Barton, my name is Malcolm Winters and this is Lamar Watson.  Really, Lamar saw what happened and could probably tell it better, but here it goes. . ."

Malcolm will explain what he heard happened, letting Lamar interject wherever he wanted.  

When he is done, Malcolm asked, "Detective, both Lamar and I have work at 3:00pm, is there any chance that we could give work a call to let them know we'll be late.  I'd hate to loss my job in addition to everything else that has happened."


----------



## garyh (Feb 22, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:15pm_

Lamar will add to Malcolm's recounting when appropriate.

_Boy,_ Lamar thought, _this is *not* my day..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

_ Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

Barton listened to the two of them without much interruption, other than to blow fistfulls of cheap cigarette smoke into their faces and interject with a "f#ck that" and "sh#t" as if the recounting needed flavor.  When the boys were done and Barton had finally started on his second cig, the detective just looked at them for a minute.

"Where you boys working at 3:30?" he asked them suspiciously before snorting contemptuously.  "I knew your brother, Watson, and he was a no-account drug-snorting gang banger for the Panthers.  And Winters, your little sh#t of a brother is on the fast track to Sing Sing...with what you both are telling me."

Inhaling a lovely puff of carcinogenic air, he grinned at them.  "Well then, we'll just have to bring that little punk in for questioning.  Get him to roll over on Dog Man and we'll finally have the bastard for sure this time."

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

_Ben Taub, Empty Patient Room 316
Texas Medical Center
2:30pm_

A couple of frustrating hours full of calls later, Carlos comes up empty, but even so it was strange at that with most of the calls running like this with some nasally annoying voice on the other end.

HDHHS (Houston Department of Health and Human Services)
Harris County Mosquito Control
Bureau of Epidemiology

*CARLOS:* Hi, I'm Carlos Munguia and I would like to know if you ran into West Nile...
*PERSON:* No Comment at this time.  There is no reason to worry.
*CARLOS:* Yes, but I'm a doctor at Ben Taub and...
*PERSON:* Everything is contained, just prescribe the usual treatment for the virus.
*CARLOS:* But...
*PERSON:* Shouldn't start an unwarrented panic, sir.
*CARLOS:* (getting irritated) If you let me finish...
*PERSON:* Have a good day, sir. *click*

Oddly enough...it seemed each place he called came up with that response.  It was definitely weird.  Whatever it was, people didn't seem to want to talk about it...or listen to anyone else talk about it as well.  Of course it could be that today wasn't his day to be particularly good at fleshing out help or information either...

Then his cell phone rang.

"Dr. Munguia?" a worried voice spoke softly.  "This is Shashi...from the virology lab...you have to come quick...its bad...very bad."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

Malcolm coughs on the latest burst of cigarette smoke. _Definitely trying to kill us (at least at some point in the future).  Gotta love tough guys that blow smoke at you.  At least you can relish with each breath of smoke they're taking, they're dying._ 

"We've got to be at Johnson's Garage by 3:30pm.  I'm working on a Ford that we promised would be fixed by the end of the day," Malcolm explained.

Malcolm feels his blood pressure rise as Barton digs on his brother.  _I'd rather try and keep this to ourselves and try and save Jeffrey, but . . . we're in a pickle now_ Malcolm thinks as he looks Lamar's way. _Can't imagine what he's going through - to run to the principal who then called the cops.  But he's almost my brother, too. . . . Man, mom is gonna kill me._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

Fifthward
12:30pm

After assuring Carla that he'll be there, Mike decides to cruise around for a few more minutes, then heads home until 1:30, at which point he'll head off to Ben Taub.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital- Front Steps
Texas Medical Center
2:00pm
_

Cameras...fans...reporters...tourists...security...all of that gathered in front of the steps to Ben Taub where Carla had left nothing out short of a public extravaganza for Houston's returning singing sensation.  As Mike pulled up in his car, having been directed where he should be parking and standing, even provided a security escort to the podium.

The marked difference from his treatment before and now only intensified with Carla's adroit wrangling.  She was worth every expensive percentage that he forked over.  Mike was sure that thanks to the macabre coverage of his father's tragedy, his record sales would explode.

Ushered behind a doctor who was assuredly _not_ Amy Nguyen and certainly not seen before, he listened as the man who called himself "Dr. Harrison" rattled off his father's condition as being critical, that the staff was doing all they could to help Mike Matthews and his father in their time of need.  The Houston Police Chief, a man Mike has yet to meet himself, stepped up to second that, assuring that he was putting his best detectives on the case.

Soon it was Mike's turn to say a few words, all cameras, eyes and ears turned to his direction while Carla Roderiguez, the beautiful dark seductress she was, gave him a knowing wink and a whisper in his ear to 'play it up beautifully'.

OOC: MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

_ Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm
_

Detective Mickey Barton nearly choked on his own spit when Malcolm told him about his job.  "You work for that ex-Panther punk, T-Bull?"  His beady eyes narrowed at the two boys as if looking at them in a new light.  "Did he send you two over here to cause trouble, cuz if  he did, I ain't gonna go for all that bullsh#t...I don't need him making up no witnesses to help his little vigilante escapades, got it?"

His finger leveled at the boys.  "So don't you be telling me no crap now.  And f#ck no you can't call him.  What? Confirm stories?  What you take me for?"

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 23, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward_

T-Bull really put his back into it and tried to finish as much of his work during the morning as possible, waiting to take a late lunch.  He had calls to make, not to mention a lot of talking to do with Jason once he arrived, and it was better not to  have busted radiators and worn brakes interfering.

Once he settled down for some more of Momma's cooking, after checking on how Misty and Ferris were faring under Old Man Johnson's attention, T-Bull fished out his cell phone and started calling around.  Some of his contacts around the area might know _something_, and anything he could find out about who might be missing a bundle of cash could be important, not to mention sounding out for any news of poisonings or strange illness or death.  And, he supposed, he could spare a little time to see if he could find out who was buying up Mayes' building - perhaps then Misty would calm down.

As soon as his 'business' calls were finished, T-Bull planned to phone Amy Nguyen and find out how his old buddy Carlos was doing.  If he wasn't too bad off, maybe they could all meet for dinner tonight.  Sometime _after_ Jessica got back to the garage, of course...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

T-Bull's day remained busy in between work and calls while Misty and Ferris sat in front of the TV all day.  He did learn a few things though that disturbed him more than he wanted to know, but nothing too specific, just rumor upon rumor.

His panther contacts hinted that David "Dog Man" Keller, the scourge of the Panthers, was lately on the prowl...of who...or what...nobody seemed to know, but everyone was edgy.  He knew that if Dog Man was on the prowl, a body or two was certain to be coming up soon.

No one knew anything about anyone missing ten grand.

Mayes building plus many other buildings in Frenchtown, the creole center of Fifthward, had fallen under rough times ever since the Lobos and the Panthers initated their warfare there.  In total four landlords already sold their buildings to Harper Realty, a big name real estate company that operated in several states.

The mosquito problem had been particularly annoying.  People definitely had been getting sick and dying, but in a place like Fifth Ward, that wasn't anything new.

T-Bull's call to Amy lasted all of three minutes and ended in Amy giving T-Bull Carlos' current cell phone and saying something about not having time to talk right now.  She sounded busy, upset, and worried all at once, but certainly didn't want to elaborate over the phone to her sister's boyfriend.

Just as that call was finishing up, T-Bull heard a car pulling up outside.  A slam of the door, and he could see through the garage doors the rather slight figure of a man in his thirties ambling toward him.  He wasn't particularly tall, or strong, or even threatening looking with an amiable face that looked like it was always distracted.  His rather faded blue suit looked wrinkled in more places than it looked ironed.

Jason Nguyen smiled at T-Bull as he approached him.  "How you been?"

OOC: T-BULL


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 23, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

"Pretty good, now that your sister's back in town," T-Bull replied to the other man, standing up to offer Jason his hand before sitting back down and waving his guest to the empty seats at the kitchen table.  "But not so good considering the kinda stuff that's going down lately," he went on, offering up some of the several helpings of Momma's cooking that were still left.  "And speaking of sisters, before I forget, your other one doesn't sound too happy today either."  T-Bull picked up his cell from the table and waved it in the air a moment before locking the keys and dropping it back in his pocket.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

_ Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

Jason grinned at TBull before he sat down and happily took up any of the home cooking available.  Not much of a cook himself, he was always willing for some of TBull's momma's home cooking.

"Well, what can you expect?  Amy's always uptight and Jessica's always in trouble."  Jason bit into the delicious fried chicken that TBull's mom had brought over for lunch.  "This is good stuff!" he praised, reaching for a napkin to wipe his greasy mouth.  

"So what did you want to see me about?  Those two tele-zombies in the other room?"  The detective gestured to Misty and Ferris.  "I can take them to the station with me."

OOC: TBull


----------



## Velenne (Feb 23, 2003)

_Ben Taub, En Route to Virology
Texas Medical Center
2:30pm_

Carlos sighs at the news and shakes his head, "On my way."

Heading back down to the Virology Lab, Carlos just wonders what could possibly make this whole situation any weirder. _ What the hell is going on here?_


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

Malcolm looks incredulously as Barton, blood pressure already on the rise. _ Don't call him a fat f#ck, don't  call him any names_ his subconscious screamed.  "So you're telling me that you're denying me a phone call because you think I'm gonna tell someone something.  That's whack.  We didn't do anything wrong, Lamar reported something he _thought_ would be helpful to you.  Obvously you're a cynical bastard who long ago forgot that there might be good people who want to help.  We're . . . *saying it slowly as though to a child* _wit ness es_ not criminals.  And if you're not gonna help, then you're just part of the problem and I've got no time for you."

Malcolm stands from his chair, tired of the smoke in his face and the attitude he's getting.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

_ Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm
_

"Yeah right, witnesses."  Detective Barton blew a nice ring of smoke in his direction.  "Then if you're witnesses you sit that scrawny white ass down and sign a sworn statement on everything you both saw and know.  We'll have to call your momma unless you two are 18?"

He glanced at his cig.  "And you better make plenty of time, boy.  Cuz if what you say is true, then you walk out that door and a coffin will be waiting for you and your buddy here courtesy of Dog Man himself."

OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

_ UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:00pm
_

It took half an hour to make it to the Virology lab thanks to the commotion going on around the hospital that forced him to take longer routes out of Ben Taub and across the Medical Center.  Some kind of news conference that was going on or whatever.

As he approached the virology lab down in the dank concrete tunnel, he saw a bunch of men wheeling some carts with boxes out of the lab.  As the door opened, he could hear Amy yelling something and sounding absolutely furious.

"You can't take that!  No!  That's weeks of...!"

She was cut off abruptly by a dark suited man who looked like if he could shove her aside and out of his way might actually do that.  "Ma'am...you have the papers.  Let us do our job," he spoke in a cool monotone as he continued ordering the other men dressed similiarly to gather various things from the lab.

Shashi was standing with the other technicians.  When Carlos came in, he glanced at the other man helplessly and then gestured to the chaos that was now the virology lab.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

Malcolm doesn't sit down, in fact he takes a couple of steps to the door.  "You want our help, that's fine.  But I've got a job and a family to look after, so I'm gonna make that phone call.  You wanna listen on that call, that's fine by me.  But it's getting done."

_If something is out there about us and Dogman, then I've got to get momma from the house for a few days and I think T-'s the only one right now that can help with that._ Malcolm thought.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 24, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:00pm_

Carlos has to think fast before he's noticed.  He casually reaches into his pocket and begins to press buttons on his PDA.  Hopefully, he's set it to Record.  It's something he's done countless times before a lecture so he could type the notes up later, but without seeing the buttons, he can only pray he's pressed them in the right sequence.

_Suits...I'll bet this isn't the first place they've gone to either.  This is all way over my head...what have gotten myself into?_

"HEY!  What the hell's going on here!?  Someone call security!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

_ UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:00pm_

The black-suited man who had been talking to Amy motioned for Carlos to move out of the way of his men.  "Just some precautions, sir.  If you would please stand over there with the other technicians," he ordered calmly.  "This will all be over in a few minutes."

"Like hell it will!"  Amy threw the sheet of paper that was in her hands at his feet.  "I don't care where your orders are from.  You just can't just come here and take everything away...the CDC doesn't work like this!  This is all bullsh#t!"

"Ma'am.  I can see that you're upset, but we're only doing our jobs."

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

"Fine."  Barton took a long drag on his cig.  "And my call will be an *APB on a little punk that's armed and dangerous, believed to be a murderer.  Won't be my fault if there will be a few holes in him when they drag him in here or the morgue.  Or maybe I let Dogman do the work for me when he finds out we want your brother as an informant."

He blew out a long stream of smoke from his mouth.  "Don't f#ck with me, boy.  Now sit yer ass down or get the hell out.  Doesn't matter to me if you get yourself or your brother dead cuz you think you got some kind of pride or something living in this sh#thole."

OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR

*All-Points-Bulletin


----------



## Velenne (Feb 25, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:00pm_

Carlos walks over and picks up the piece of paper.  He'll read the juicy parts aloud for _everyone_ to hear as he heads over to the phone and dials the extension for Security.

"No one else takes anything.  _PUT THAT DOWN!_  Let's start seeing some ID's, " he snaps his fingers, " C'mon boys, ID's from all of you.  We do this by the book or you can escort yourselves outside.  Yes, Security?  This is Virology, we've got a situation down here.  You've been duped!  Vandals are down here looting the place!" *click*

Carlos gets that sinking feeling he used to get in high school when he'd talk back to teachers.  Sure, he could run intellectual circles around them, but they had all the authority.  And he hated that.  All it ever ended up getting him was detention and he was sure no teacher ever lost sleep over it.  Only now, detention equated to jail and a long night with some gold-toothed behemoth named Patsy.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 26, 2003)

Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
2:30pm


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"So what did you want to see me about?  Those two tele-zombies in the other room?"  The detective gestured to Misty and Ferris.  "I can take them to the station with me."*



"Oh, well I can handle the girl - she's a local," T-Bull explained, leaning back in his seat.  "That guy though - Jess says she recognizes him as one of the waiters from Fu Kim.  Showed up here this morning asking about Lobos," he went on with a frown, reaching to a stand behind him to grab a plastic wrapped parcel.  "I think he's been following Jess - and he was carrying this."  T-Bull plunked the confiscated pistol down on the table next to Jason.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

_ Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

Jason frowned slightly, picking up the pistol gingerly and glancing it over.  "I'll take this and the guy down to the station and find out more about them both.  Following Jess you say?"  He grimaced.  "There's been too much of that going around lately.  I just heard from her an hour ago, looks like she had another run in with Barton again."  Uncharacteristically the other man looked angry for a brief moment.

OOC: TBULL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

_ UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:00pm_

The man in the suit glanced over at Carlos, his hands folded in front of him as he stood both Amy and Carlos down.  "Might I ask to see yours ID, sir?" he asked calmly but made no move to show him or anyone else his own ID.

Carlos got to the paper with no problem, and it didn't say anything other that the Virology lab equipment was being confiscated.  It was signed by all the highest hospital authorities including the CDC.  And it definitely didn't say why.

A moment after Carlos rang up security, the phone starting ringing again where he had called.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 27, 2003)

_ Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

T-Bull grunted.  "I'm gonna have to run into that guy some day...  Heard he's workin' Fu Kim - what the hell is with that?  I thought he was downtown with you?"

"Oh, and before I forget," he went on, grabbing the other plastic parcel from behind him, "took another Tec-9 off a local kid.  You haven't heard anything about ten grand, have you?  Or insecticide?"  T-Bull gave the other man a skeptical but worried look.


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

"Look, Detective," Lamar finally spoke up, "all we want to do is protect our families and keep our neighborhood safe.  Isn't that supposed to be _your_ job?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

_ Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

Barton ignored Lamar only acknowledging him with another burst of cigarette smoke that curled around the room.  Already the whole place stunk of cheap smoke and old sweat socks mixed in with rusty metal.  Not the most enticing of atmospheres even with the sight of the ruddy detective.

"You two gonna make a statement or not?"

OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

_ Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

"Insecticide?" Jason glanced at T-Bull as he took the Tec-9 pistol.  "Its Houston...who _doesn't_ have any has got to be crazy...as for 10 grand...what does that have to do with it?  As for Barton...the Fu Kim case, nobody's talking but it could be him trying to find yet another reason to pester Jess."

OOC: TBULL


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ben Taub Hospital- Front Steps
> Texas Medical Center
> 2:00pm
> 
> ...




OOC: 1400th post, so I figured as good a time as any to do this.  

IC: 
Mike stepped forward, clearing his throat "Yo, 'sup Texas?  I just got a few things I wanna say right now, then take some questions.  First, my thanks to the staff here at Ben-taub for taking such good care of my old man, They been great.  I also wanna say to the guys that shot up Fu-Kim.." He looks directly at the cameras "You aint gonna get away, you're gonna pay for what you did, you suns-a-b*tches.  I'm sure the police will get something done about this." He adds, glancing at the chief before returning to his usual stance. "I also wanna say that unless something really f*cking weird happens, My next concert is scheduled for whenever my dad wakes up.  Now that that's done, Lets have some questions."

OOC: Couldn't really think of much else..


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

Malcolm looks to Lamar on the statement question, giving him the look, letting him knowthat it was his decision to make.  Malcolm had a lot invested in this - it was his brother that Lamar saw.  But ultimately, Lamar was the witness and it was his statement that would incriminate Dogman.  Malcolm was here because his brother was involved, and Lamar was his best friend.

To lighten the mood, cover the look and give time for Lamar to think, Malcolm looks at the detective, then stands up and looks at his own butt with a glance over his shoulder, "Is it really that scrawny?" he asks detective Barton.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 27, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:01pm_

"I show you mine, you show me yours?  Well if we're going to be juvenile then for the record, I asked you first.  How do we know these signatures aren't forged?  We should have heard something about it before the muscle showed up and tore the place apart, don't you think?"

He'll turn around just long enough to knock over the phone and then divert to the big man who nearly knocked over Amy,

"So tell me Mr. Dark Suit, -Vinny, Bruno, whatever you call yourself- how long have _you_ been destroying offices for the C. D. C.?" he asks, puncutating each letter, "How exactly do you qualify for such a position?  Do all members of the CDC wear the same dark suits to Virology labs so they can move some boxes?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital- Front Steps
Texas Medical Center
2:00pm
_

Devoid of a breeze, the sun felt hot on his face...December in Houston...cameras in his face...people in his face...strangers party to his most intimate tragedies and drama.  And his agent whispering in his ear about inspiration for future songs, future contracts.

The questions came at him like a million mosquitos, biting, flying, swooping, repeating as if they could trip him up, get him to reveal a great quote for them to plaster all over the newspapers.

"Mr. Matthews, how do you feel about your father being shot?"
"Mr. Matthews, why do you think Fu Kim was a target?"
"Mr. Matthews, do you think you were the primary target?"
"Mr. Matthews, does this have anything to do with gangs taking offense to your music?"
"Mr. Matthews, what have the police done so far for you?"
"Mr. Matthews, do you think your father is in danger?"
"Mr. Matthews..."
"Mr. Matthews..."

OOC:  MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:00pm_

The man merely looked at Carlos, not at all looking as if he was either diverted or impressed.  He made no move to produce identification...or really any move at all from his position overseeing the whole operation.

Amy was running around like a headless chicken, trying to get her stuff back, but was being rudely rebuffed nearly to the point of physical resraint.  "He belongs here, you don't," she snapped, looking for all the world as if she would tear her hair out right then and there.

"I'm sorry, Ma'am...but we only follow orders.  National Security," the dark suited ringleader replied, not sounding at all apologetic.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## garyh (Feb 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * Local Police Precinct
> Fifth Ward
> 2:30pm
> 
> "You two gonna make a statement or not?"*




"Yes," Lamar said, "Yes I am.  Something needs to be done."


----------



## Velenne (Feb 28, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:00pm

Orders? National Security?  Black suits?  I'll bet they're packing too...let's test our luck and see if we can't get shot twice in two days shall we?_

Carlos marches over to where the techies are huddled together and leans in to speak more quietly, "We're not just gonna stand here and let some thieves take all your hard work are we?  These men don't belong here, I don't care what they say.  Shashi, go see where they're taking this stuff.  You there, go find me some Isoflurane*  or Desflurane* or something to that effect.  The rest of you help me and Amy take what we can out of here."


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

Marcus looks at Lamar from where he is standing, nods his head to him.  He then flips the chair around that he was standing in front of and sits down on it, hanging his arms over the back of the chair.

"Okay, so what's the plan?"  he asks the detective.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

Ben Taub Hospital- Front Steps
Texas Medical Center
2:00pm

"Ay, one at a time, guys!" Mike starts pointing to people to ask, then answering their questions.

<"Mr. Matthews, how do you feel about your father being shot?">
Mike looked at the reporter, seriously fighting the urge to just tell him off.  "How the f*ck would YOU feel if your dad just got shot?  I'm pissed, I'm angry, and I don't think sh*t like this should be happening."

<"Mr. Matthews, why do you think Fu Kim was a target?">
"That's a question for the cops, babe, I don't know that."

<"Mr. Matthews, do you think you were the primary target?">
"F*ck, I hope not, if I was the cause of 2 people getting shot I don't know how I'ld live with that."

<"Mr. Matthews, does this have anything to do with gangs taking offense to your music?">
"Hey man, if someone doesn't like my music that's THEIR thing, but shooting up a place cuz you don't like a f*cking song?  That's some twisted ."

<"Mr. Matthews, what have the police done so far for you?">
Mikes instantly thinks of Barton, but puts the fat-ass out of his mind.  "Well, they put a guard on my dad to keep people from bugging him that aint s'posed to be there, so I guess that's something.  I aint sure how far they got on the investigation though... Maybe they still a bit pissed 'bout the pig song.." He says, referring to one of his first hits, which was a dig at some crooked (And 1 or 2 not-so-crooked) cops, which had caused him problems early on.

<"Mr. Matthews, do you think your father is in danger?">
"Not as much as the guy who shot him." Mike responds, not really trying to keep the anger from his face and voice.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital- Front Steps
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm
_

The entire sordid affair felt like it took forever, a cheap date that wouldn't leave.  More and more questions, about his father, his life, his world, questioning him, the police, the hospital.  Reporters with no shame, no compassion, only the thirst for news, knowledge, and the one thing that would give them the front page and the Pulitzer...all in the name of public.

"Mr. Matthews..."

Carla stepped forward, smiling, nodding her perfectly coiffed head.  "Now now...that's enough questions...," she put a protective arm around Mike's shoulders as she ushered him away from the podium.  "You'll have more chances to talk to him later, but right now, he needs to go be with his father.  Family is important!"

To Mike she whispered in his ear.  "Magnificent, Mike...magnificient!  I've got a few photographers set up along the hallways to catch some good publicity shots of you...uncandid paparazzi of course..."

OOC: MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_ Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_

"The plan...boy...is for you two to sit tight, make your little statements, and I'll put out a feeler for your punk brother."

Slowly they went through the process of a formal statement, recordings, the D.A...until everything was notorized, stamped, whatever necessary to secure a warrant for one David 'Dog Man' Keller.

_3:30pm_

Back in the stinky room again for more talking, the boys faced the detective who looked like he had gone through half his cig pack already.

"Now, you know once Dogman gets a sniff, he's gonna be out looking for the two little b#tches...that'd be you two...who told on him.  I'm keeping it as quiet as I can, but I gotta tell ya, th e walls here...their ears are bigger than bayou and the drainoff goes right down to the Panthers."

Barton crushed the cig into the well-worn ash tray.  "You're gonna need a safe place to stay...I'd offer one of us, but I know we ain't all clean.  I'm gonna have to set up something special for you boys.  Yer families should be okay as long as Dogman don't know yer names."

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:15pm_

"We don't have anesthesia in a virology lab," Shashi whispered back to Carlos with slight confusion.  "I'm going to have to look in the hospital...and uh...isn't that stuff volitile?  I don't think I have access to that kind of thing, Dr. Munguia."

The dark suits bodily block the entrance, not allowing anyone to leave once they have entered.  Anyone picking up anything immediately is stopped, forcibly if necessary and said item returned.

Amy had dialed someone on her cell phone and was speaking angrily into it.  "Jess?!  Jess!  You won't believe..." then one of the dark suits ripped the phone right out of her hand.  "Hey!" she exclaimed, trying to get it back, but the man smashed it against the floor.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Mar 1, 2003)

UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:15pm

"What do you mean you don't have anesthesia?  We used it in med school to stall culture growth.  All right, what about a lighter?  Bunsun burner?  Matches?"

Carlos looks around for a fire alarm.  If there is one, he'll direct Shashi to _run_ over there and pull it while he distracts the muscle. (Lord knows Carlos'll never make it over in time)  If there's a lighter, he'll tell another techie to put it under a sprinkler at the same time.

When the phone gets smashed, he really loses his cool.  Carlos grabs the nearest heavy object and uses his good arm to hurl it at the offending suit.  "HEY YOU F#CKIN PR#CK!"  He'll then quickly look around and see how many of them reflexively go for their pieces.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital- Front Steps
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

"Thanks Carla" Mike whispered back as he walked into the building, heading for his dads room and passed the reporters, journalists, photagraphers, etc.

OOC: Short but not much more to say right now.
SO, any chance I'll pass by the Virology lab? 
hehe.


----------



## Keia (Mar 1, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
3:30pm_

"But if I don't show up at home, my brother will _know_ something is up and it won't take long for them to figure the rest out.  With Lamar and I missing from the neighborhood watch, I would think it'd be obvious." Malcolm pauses, thinking of a plan,  "I think we should just walk out of here saying you brought us in here thinking we did something when we didn't and move on.  But what did you have in mind?" Malcolm asked.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 1, 2003)

_ Ben Taub Hospital - Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

Mike makes his way to his father's room where rather interestingly enough a few more uniformed cops stood outside.  They nodded when they saw him, just then a flash and a papparazzi leapt from behind a plant to snap a picture of Mike and the cops.

Suddenly the faint sound of fire alarms could be heard.

"Must be from another building," one of the cops mumbles.

OOC: MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 1, 2003)

_ UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:15pm_

Shashi frowned slightly.  "What did you want to use it for?  We don't keep large stores of volatile anesthesia here.  Just tiny amounts, enough to do the job which isn't enough if you want to do what I think you're doing.  As I said, I don't have access to large amounts of it."

Carlos is unable to convince Shashi to pull the fire alarm and the man stays exactly where he is.  He is able to convince the second technician but the man looks up at the ceiling where the sprinklers are and tries to figure out how to access them and also if anyone has a lighter as the bunsen burners do not reach that high.

When he chucks an expensive piece of lab equipment at the man, the dark-suit nimbly avoids his shot...the lab equipment smashing against the floor with a very non-encouraging crash.  Now the man who had just smashed the phone and avoided the projectile heads toward Carlos with a determined look on his face.

OOC: CARLOS

INIT:
Carlos 14
Dark-Suit 13
Amy 8
Shashi 3


----------



## Velenne (Mar 2, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:15pm_

"Amy!"  Carlos points at one of the sprinklers above her as he attempts to shuffle over to the fire alarm himself.  

Were he your typical amputee, his gait would be too awkward to make it in time.  Recently, however, one of Carlos' published works garnered enough notoriety to earn him a top-of-the-line Flexfoot prosthesis, the same kind used by competitive athletes.  As such, while he may lose some side-to-side mobility, his jogging speed remains unhindered.  Carlos hustles over to the fire-alarm and gives it a healthy tug.  If there's a fire extinguisher nearby, he'll make a grab for that too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

_ UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

Amy doesn't move, just staring at Carlos as if he has lost his mind.  Watching as he hustles over to the fire alarm and tugs on it before one of the dark-suits is able grab him from behind in a grapple.  The alarm squeals on and everyone can hear it echoing through the building.

The lead dark-suit has flipped open his phone and is talking into it but Carlos cannot hear what he's saying over the squeal of the alarm, but he's making a motion to the rest of the men.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

_ Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
3:30pm_

Barton shrugs.  "I plan on getting you boys out of town.  Having you lie low somewhere else until the trial."  He leans back in his chair as the boys amaze at how it could sustain him.  "But I can't force you to do anything you don't want."

OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## Velenne (Mar 5, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

"OH you're a big man now aren't you!?  Picking on a cripple with his arm in a sling!  *GET OFF!*"

_Let's find out who you really work for..._ Carlos thinks as he attempts to wiggle his good arm into the big man's jacket pocket and remove his wallet, just like he used to do in high school before the accident.  

Carlos was always a bad kid growing up.  It took being shot to straighten him out.  And now here he was, having been shot again only the day before, tussling with some kind of mobster or Fed twice his size.  You'd think he'd have learned his lesson by now.

As pain shoots down his arm and across his chest like icepicks, a peculiar thought crosses Carlos' mind. _T-bull used to toss guys like this around like pinata, where are you now old friend?_


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 5, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
2:30pm_


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Insecticide?" Jason glanced at T-Bull as he took the Tec-9 pistol.  "Its Houston...who doesn't have any has got to be crazy...as for 10 grand...what does that have to do with it?  As for Barton...the Fu Kim case, nobody's talking but it could be him trying to find yet another reason to pester Jess."*



"You're right about the bugs, Jay, but why would a 'banger have a whole case of the stuff - with one can drained?  S'only one thing I can think of, and it ain't good."  T-Bull frowned again and shrugged.  "Same kid has the money - dunno what that's about but I plan to find out.  And now word on the street is Dog Man's hanging around the Fifth.  To top it all off, this fat bastard of a cop is on your sister's case.  What the hell is that about?  Do I need to go pay him a visit?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

_ Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:00pm_

Jason snorted, pushing aside his finished plate.  "If he saw you coming, he'd run in another direction.  Jess can handle Barton on her own...though I wouldn't mind a go at him myself."  

Wiping his mouth with his napking, the other man sighed.  "As for Dog Man...I don't know much yet, he's not in any of my case files. I heard that Barton might be working on it, but I'm not exactly clear myself."  He jerked a thumb at the two in front of the TV.  "I'm pretty sure he'd like a word with those two."

OOC: TBULL


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 6, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:00pm_

The big man grunted, getting up to stretch and then take the dirty dishes over to the sink.  "Don't do him any favors, huh?  I'm not sure I'd wish Barton on even somebody I _didn't_ like."

Sighing, he took a step towards the garage.  "Well, back to work now - I want to get everything done early.  I'm trying to set up dinner tonight with Jess and Amy and Carlos Munguia...you interested?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

Carlos tried to get his hand into the man's pocket, but since he wasn't trained in that sort of thing, he wasn't able to accomplish much other than rather odd petting.  Thankfully for Carlos the man didn't notice it at all, holding him back from the fire alarm in a grapple.

Soon the familiar security officers for the Medical center appeared along with a few firemen to make sure that nothing was ablaze in the Virology lab.  Dark suit went up to them and began to talk quietly while a fireman turned off the fire alarm.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

_ Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:00pm_

"I can't say no to food," Jason replied with a smile as he stood up and glanced over at his new charge.  "Well, I'll check around some more for you on the ten grand and Dog Man.  Otherwise, give me  a call on my cell when you set up the time."

He waited to see if T-Bull had anything left to ask before taking Ferris back to the station with him.

OOC: TBULL


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

_ Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
3:30pm_

"Look," Lamar said, "I don't want any harm to come to my folks.  If hiding is for the best, then we should get out of town.  The only problem I see is that Malcolm and I are a bit...  high profile, I guess you could say."


----------



## Velenne (Mar 7, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

Either before the pain in his shoulder causes him to pass out, or the "cavalry" arrives, Carlos will turn his head around to Shashi, but address no one specifically.  He shouts to make his voice heard over the alarm,

"You don't get it do you!?  I called them.  The CDC, HDHHS, Department of Epi, everyone, and I get the same dead ends.  These guys have been everywhere else and pulled the same coverup!  If you let them take your work now, they get their way and _People.  Will.  Keep.  Dying!!!_"

He cranes his neck around and tries to look at the suit on top of him, "Would you get the f#ck off me?!"


----------



## Keia (Mar 7, 2003)

"I'm not interested in hiding - I'd rather stay at home.  Lamar, who knows how many days this will take and I'm sure coach would be none too pleased to not have you for the games during Christmas break.  If no one names names our families will be safe and so will we.  If someone does name names, then our families are as bad off as us.  I'd wanna be there to help them if I could." Malcolm said.  

"So if you wanna say you hauled us in here for something else to cover what we really did here today - some good excuse - that's the story I'd wanna go with."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 8, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

"Let him go," Amy spoke up heading over there with a somewhat conciliatory look on her face.  "He just got shot the other day and the painkillers make he really loopy."  She gave the man who held him an understanding expression.

The man glanced at Carlos for a moment and then released him, keeping a close eye on him as the authorities arrived.  If Carlos makes a move, the man looks ready to grapple him again, wound or no wound.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 8, 2003)

_  Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
3:30pm_

"Sure." Barton gave them a greasy grin.  'I'll say I hauled you in here cuz your school made a big stink about suspecting you two where on illegal steroids.  That'll be plenty believable indeed.  We'll go through all the motions and make it look good, eh?"

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## garyh (Mar 10, 2003)

_  Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
3:30pm_

"No drugs.  Especially not steroids," Lamar replied.  "There's no reason to damage our future."


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
3:30pm_

Malcolm looks at Lamar with that 'Is he trying to p!ss us off?' look.  

Malcolm then says, "Look, I appreciate your interest in trying to destroy the lives of two kids that are trying to do better for themselves - legitimately, and work toward a better live, but don't you think you're already reached your quota.  I guess we don't need any of the Detective Barton brand of 'help.'  Thanks for the wonderful afternoon of abuse and second hand smoke.  I'll be on my way now since you don't need anything more from us, and you claims of help are just that - claims."

Malcolm then turns to Lamar, "Let's ditch this place."


----------



## garyh (Mar 10, 2003)

_Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
3:30pm_

"Right behind you, Malcom," Lamar replied.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 10, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

"Martial arts training?  The CDC teach you that too big guy?

"This whole thing reeks.  If you people won't help yourselves, or even protect your hard work from such obvious thieves -fine.  I'm outta here." He points at the thug, "Don't even think about it."

Carlos heads for the door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 10, 2003)

_ UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

The 'thug' glances at his boss before focusing his eyes again on Carlos, but he lets the man move onward, following a footstep behind to make sure no funny business happened.

"Dr. Munguia...we're technicians, not conspiracy theorists," Shashi spoke up, looking even more skeptical of the man.  "Yeah we don't like that they're taking our stuff, but what can we do about?  Get fired?  Get put in jail?"

Just then Carlos' cell phone rang.

OOC: CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 10, 2003)

_ Local Police Precinct
Fifth Ward
3:30pm_

Barton shrugged uncaringly.  "Suit yourselves.  I won't say anything then about why you're here.  See ya later boys, maybe sooner in the morgue, eh?"  he laughed at his own joke then nearly choked as he coughed, but yet he still kept puffing away that cheap cigarette.  "Tell that T-F#ck friend of yours I said 'ello' and if he knows Jess isn't wearing anything under her skirt."  He snickered again as he watched the boys leave.

OOC: LAMAR, MALCOLM - unless you have a comment, you're both free go to, just tell me where you want to go


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 10, 2003)

_ Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:00pm_

"Yep."  T-Bull nodded.  "I'll call ya.  Watch your back, huh?"

As soon as Jason left, T-Bull set about finishing up the last of the day's work, leaving a few small, easy jobs for the boys to do when they arrived.  They still had tests to worry about, and besides, he wanted to have everyone out early anyway.  Once he was finished with that, he decided he'd chase Old Man Johnson out (with the task of returning the dishes to T-Bull's Momma) before giving Carlos a call.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 11, 2003)

_UT-Houston Medical School - Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

Carlos marches out of the lab and starts heading back to his office.  He'll let the phone ring a few times to ensure he's far enough away before he picks up,

"This is Carlos."

In the meantime, if the suit isn't following, he'll pull out his PDA and try the playback to see what and if he got out of that whole buisness.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Emergency Center
Texas Medical Center
3:30pm_

Mike was about to say something to the paparazi when he heard the alarm.. THEN shouting, and the cop mumbling.
"Well maybe someone should go check it, man.. Aint that kinda your job?  Oh wait, your job's to keep my dad safe, right?  Fine, you do that, I'll check it out." Mike turns and heads towards the source of the sound, a concerned look on his face as he rushes past the photographer.

OOC: Not sure how far the virology lab is away, so I'll asume for plot purposes that it's fairly close by.  If it's like on the other side of the hospital or something, correct me and I'll edit the post.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 13, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:45pm_

Mike goes jogging outside to see a huge group of people milling about in confusion as the fire alarm continues to sound its sorrowful tune.  Then he spies someone familiar walking outside with a phone to his ear, Carlos Munguia who is also trying to juggle his PDA.

On that PDA, Carlos finds that most of it is garbled and he caught a few things but too much of it was the sound of the microphone rubbing around in his pocket, overpowering everything until the fire alarm went off.

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward_

T-Bull could hear a voice over the cellphone, one he's not heard in many years, that of Carlos Munguia.  Just as he heard it though, the door opens and the two boys walk in looking fairly upset.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS, TBULL, LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward_

"Munguia!" T-Bull rumbled, glancing up as the boys walked in and giving them a nod of greeting.  "How ya been?  Not so good I gather," he went on, answering his own question.  "I heard you been up to those old bad tricks of yours."


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:45pm_

Malcolm arrived at Johnson's Garage after a healthy jog from the police precinct.  An all out race of the last hundred yards with Lamar ended with Malcolm touching the door at almost exactly the same time as Lamar.  The competition was the only thing that keep Malcolm from yelling for T-Bull before he saw him on the phone.

Malcolm stowed his jacket and put on some coveralls, getting ready to work on the Ford, waiting for T-Bull to be done on the phone.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 13, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:45pm_

"T?"  Carlos hits Stop on his PDA and pauses mid-step.  After a moment, the shock wears off and he continues striding.

"Wow, it's good to talk to you again.  I was just thinking about you in fact.  Weird.  Ya, the last two days have just about been straight from Hell.  Jess told me you're still the regular hero these days.  I could use a hero right about now, old friend.  Heaven knows I'm doing a $hitty job of it on my own."  

Carlos finishes his rambling and chides himself for opening up so suddenly.  He hadn't spoken to T-Bull in years and here he was already asking for help again.  _Dios, nothing changes does it?_


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 14, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward_

"Jess exaggerates," T-Bull protested, adding a grunt for good measure.  "But it _does_ sound like you could use a little help.  Still putting yourself in front of bullets?" he chided.

"But I didn't call to bust ya up over the phone - rather do that where I can see you.  What'd'you say to dinner?  You, me, Jess and Amy, and their brother?  Around eight."


----------



## Velenne (Mar 14, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
3:45pm_

"Sounds great, T.  Only this time, let's try a better part of town.  There's this great place near the galleria..."

Carlos begins filling him in on the place.  He'd walk toward his car, but Amy gave him a ride here so he'll find a place to sit down and rest.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 16, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward_

"That sounds fine, Munguia.  You tell Amy - I'll let Jason and Jess know.  I'll make reservations for what - eight'o'clock?"


----------



## Velenne (Mar 16, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

Whoa.  It was weird hearing T say 'I'll make reservations'.  He'd have to get used to the big guy being a grown-up these days and not a 18-year-old high school senior playing the bully's bully.  

"Sounds great.  Hey...it's good to hear from you again bro."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

Walking over to Carlos, Mike waved to him "Hey, what's up?  You look like a man with a problem."


----------



## Velenne (Mar 17, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

Carlos returns a wave and a sincere smile.  Trapping the phone between his ear and shoulder, he covers the mouthpiece and extends a hand.  He speaks softly,

"Mike!  Hey man.  Ya, you could say that.  More than my fair share of problems, actually.  Just a sec-"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 18, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward_

"Well, you sound busy Munguia and I gotta get work finished up so we can eat.  I'll see you then, so keep yourself outta trouble."  T-Bull clicked off his cell and slipped it back into the pocket of his overalls before walking out into the garage.

"Hey guys - just check over the Ford and then you can get home.  Get some sleep for those damned tests, huh?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:45pm+_


"Can't quite do that, T-Bull," Malcolm said with a sigh.  "Remember how my day started bad . . . you know, with finding the stuff in Jeffrey's room. . . ."

Malcolm waited for the inevitable 'yeah?'

". . . Well, it got worse from there," Malcolm finished.  "We got someplace we can talk?  Then, Lamar and I will tell you . . . the rest of the story."


----------



## Velenne (Mar 19, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

The young doctor snorts.  _Trouble is finding me today._ He clicks his cell shut and regards Mike Mathews.

"You ever get the feeling you're just a little bug on the highway of life, just trying to get to the other side without turning into windshield art?"  Carlos just sighs, then looks up and grins.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

Mike chuckled at Carlos' question.  "I like to think of myself as the bird flying above the rest.  What's got you feeling so down, man?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:45pm+_

Malcolm got a drink from the jug of water in the frig of the lunch room, pulled up a chair and started telling the tale.  He proceeded to take him through the lunch of that day, what Lamar saw (with Lamar adding info along the way), the discussion with the principal and the big mess at the police station.  

“ . . . so then the detective says, between packs of cigarettes, that he’s gonna take us out of the city to keep us safe and that our families would be okay if nobody knew our names.  ‘Course just before that he said that the walls had ears and there were bad cops in the precinct and whatever, so it’s not like they weren’t gonna find out anyway.  So I need to keep my family safe and I know we talked about my mom coming over to your house for the night until we had a chat with Jeffrey tonight and see what he knows . . . but I see you’ve got dinner plans,” Malcolm finished.

“So, how was your day?” Malcolm asked with some sarcasm.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 20, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

"I doubt you'll believe me -I barely believe it myself- but what the hell.  You remember what I told you about the mosquitos?  Well, it's true.  Now someone's trying to cover it up.  I don't know who, but they've been all over town raiding labs.  And they just got finished here.  And like a jackass I tried to get in the way and stop them.  Me, the cripple in the sling?  Please.  You know the fire alarm?  That was me.  Fat lot of good it did too.  I'll probably lose my job," he grins as another realization occurs to him, " And to top it all off, Amy's not only still mad at me, but now she thinks I'm a lunatic.  Oh, and I've still got a hole in my shoulder.  F*ckin' bang up day."

He starts in spite of himself.  Carlos rarely curses.  His father broke him of that early on, and his Tia reinforced it by stressing that intelligent people were above using such words.  The young doctor just shakes his head and looks at Mike's reaction.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 21, 2003)

IC: Mike looks at Carlos and an idea occurs to him. "HEY Carlos, if you're not busy right now I think you should come with me.  I've got something to show you."

OOC: 
hmm... bug collection, everybody wants it. 
Mosquitos spreading disease, people trying to cover it up.
hmm... I may be WAY off base here, but i don't think that's a coincedence.


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
> Fifth Ward
> 3:45pm+
> 
> “So, how was your day?” Malcolm asked with some sarcasm. *




[sarcasm]"Yeah," Lamar joined in, "because ours was fabulous."[/sarcasm]


----------



## Velenne (Mar 21, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

"Sounds good to me.  I need to get out of here."


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 21, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
3:45pm+_

"Not _that_ interesting," T-Bull agreed back with a scowl.  "I heard that Dog Man was around - didn't hear he was involved with Jeffery though."

The big man sighed and gave them each a dark look.  "You can't trust Barton - that guy is probably dirty himself.  And it's not like cops are good for anything either - 'least most of them.  But it looks like we gotta get your families outta here, or we gotta go make sure Dog Man _ain't_ gonna be botherin' them.  Even without dirty cops, his 'junior Panthers' probably noticed you guys going to the principal and then leaving with five-oh."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

The people outside the Virology lab have begun to disperse now, the fire trucks driving off with the cops hustling everyone else off.  Both men stand there  more alone now, waiting for the other to make a move or speak as the cool breeze blows past them, twirling their hair slightly.


OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center_

"Well, in that case lets go.  My cars over here.  Hey, You mind waiting a minute before we leave?  Jessica Nguyen might be interested in this, too, after all it was her I got the idea from.."

He digs out the card Jessica gave him and starts to dial her number.

OOC: Carlos, Jessica(Kit)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
4:15pm_

The phone rings for a couple of beats, but no one picks up.  After a moment, a familiar cheerful voice sounds over it.

"Hiya!  I'm on the other line right now, but leave me a message on my voice mail and I'll get right back to you!" Jessica suggests before the beep actually sounds and the moment comes for Mike to speak.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Mar 26, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Outside the building that houses the Virology Lab
Texas Medical Center
4:15pm_

Carlos just shrugs and whistles "Nobody Knows the Trouble I Seen" while Mike is on the phone.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
4:15pm_

The cars fixed and ready, Old Man Johnson already home, the whole garage quiet except for the two boys and TBull.  His last words hung in the air, bringing more questions as much as it answered for all of them.

Off in the distance the phone rang, a bit insistent, but when T-Bull picked it up, he heard his momma on the other line.  "Hey honey," came that sweet southern voice.  "When you coming home for dinner?  Johnson said you were planning on eating _elsewhere_?  Now I know that ain't right when you got momma's cooking waiting for you.  Why don't you bring those nice boys over.  I haven't seen them in a while.  They must be so grown."  She sighed wistfully.  "Like my baby."

OOC: TBULL, MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2003)

"Hi, this is Mike... Mike Matthews.  If you want to come by I'ld like to talk to you about what my dad was going to give you." Mike leaves directions to his place, and his Cell number, then hangs up and hops in the car with Carlos.
"Allright, we're off."

Mike will head for his dad's place.


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
4:15pm_

"T-, isn't my mom supposed to be at your house already for dinner, tonite?  I left her that note - man, that seems like a long time ago," Malcolm asked.  "As far as dinner tonight, I don't have much of an appetite.  I'll probably just grab something at home or on the way to Lamar's house.  After your dinner tonite, are we hooking up to corner my brother and get some answers from him?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 28, 2003)

_Mike Matthew's home
SugarLand
5:00pm_


Somehow they made it into Mike's car without being besiged by anyone else, mostly because the press had been confused by the fire alarm.  Through the cool weather they drove, stuck in Houston rush hour traffic that lasted all the way to SugarLand.

Past the gates where the guard waved at them until the reached the mansion in the gated community that Mike called home.  It wasn't opulent but the perfect home for his father and his odd hobbies.

No one else seemed to be there as they pulled up to the house.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

_Matthew's Residence, 
SugarLand
5:02pm_

Mike got out of the car and headed for the house, waiting for Carlos at the front door before unlocking it and heading in.

"You remember what you told me a little while ago, about the bug spray?"

OOC: Carlos.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 29, 2003)

_Matthew's Residence, 
SugarLand
5:02pm_

Carlos whistles when he sees the house.  Hey, maybe one day he'd be living in a place like that.  More likely, he'd be buy a place like that for his family to live so they could get out of the Fifth.

"Nice place," he comments as he gets out, still eyeing the place up, "Bug spray, yes.  That's all the more important now.  

"This is all pretty surreal right now.  Last night I went to have dinner with an associate and now I'm at the front door of a rap star's house talking conspiracy theories.  My Tia used to call it _La Especia de la Vida_, The Spice of Life.  My idea of spice involves taking the associate and her sister back to my flat and the next few days off of work, not wrestling with goons and getting shot.  But I guess you count your blessings."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

_ Mike Matthew's home
SugarLand_

The house remained silent until their footsteps echoed on the marble floors. Everything seemed exactly the same, nothing particularly different.  Other than the obvious fact that someone must have come in while he was gone and cleaned up the mess - seriously cleaned up everything.

Beds all made, dishes all washed, and his father's hobby room all swept up and  cleaned out.  That was when Mike remembered that the maid his father hired came in everyday at 3pm to clean the house.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2003)

_Matthew's Residence, 
SugarLand
5:02pm_

"F*CK."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

_Mike Matthew's home
SugarLand_

"_F*ck F*ck F*ck F*ck F*ck_..."

Mike's curse echoes through the empty house, bouncing off very clean walls.  He did remember that the trash didn't get picked up until 7am the next day so any broken glass from the hobby room would be in there.  Of course he hasn't really searched the house yet to see what his father kept here.

But he was pretty certain that the house stunk of Windex.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

_Matthews home, 
Sugarland_

"Well that kinda screws that plan up..." Mike says, turning to carlos.  "Come on, Ig ot somethign to show you.. Course if the cleaning lady hadn't been here there'd be more to show.. Damnit." Mike says, leading Carlos to his dads (Probably now empty) hobby room.

"This room used to hold my dads collection of bugs, but the same day he was shot somebody broke in and trashed it... Didn't touch anything else in the house, just trashed his bug room... THEN I find out about this epidemic thing you been talking about, and Ms Nguyen says my dad was going to give her something.. What I think is someone shot my dad, and trashed his bug collection to cover something up, maybe stop him from giving her proof of it..." Mike says entering the room and turning the light on, hoping that the maid left SOMETHING in the room that might be a clue... he was damn sure the cops wouldn't figure this out on their own.

"What do you think?  Tell me that doesn't make sense."

OOC: 
Carlos


----------



## Velenne (Apr 5, 2003)

_Matthew's Residence, 
SugarLand
5:02pm_

Carlos is considerably impressed as they make their way to Mike's Dad's room.  For a white rapper, he's sure come a long way from Fifth.  The young doctor is left to assume the place came decorated or Mike hired someone with expensive tastes to design it for him.  Nevertheless, it's undoubtedly quite a few steps up from his own Flat.

"Uhh..." for the first time in as long as he can remember, Carlos is speechless.  Fortunately for his pride, the effect is temporary, "Well I guess we can start with mosquitos.  Though I don't know what we're going to do about anything at this point.  I've thought about it the entire way here.  Those suits back at the hospital -mafia, government, something else, whatever- seemed to have the whole situation locked up.  

"It occured to me that the gunman at Fu Kim was gunning for  two people.  Your dad, who they obviously followed up on here, and me who was sitting next to Amy-er-Dr. Nguyen, who they didn't follow up on but was also making some kind of progress with this virus.  I can only assume they botched the hit...if that's what it was. 

"Those were gang members who shot at us.  It made sense at the time since it was near Fifth, but now I get the feeling there was something bigger going on.  I've got an old friend who's still got connections around there.  We're having dinner tonight actually, and you're invited, Mike."

Carlos starts going through the room mumbling to himself, "So...he was gonna give a mosquito to a lawyer?  One bloodsucker to another eh?  Though Jess is probably the cutest bloodsucker I've ever met..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

_Matthew's Residence,
SugarLand
6:00pm_

After nearly an hour of searching through the nearly room, Carlos' fingers touched something hidden in the back of one of the shelves.   Some sort of knot worked into the back of them.  During that search, while they talked of sundry things, Mike had mentioned that his dad used to work in construction and was particularly gifted with woodwork.  In fact, he had made all the furniture in the house.

Pressing the button popped a cleverly hidden panel from the wall.  Inside, Carlos could see a slim blue bottle and a slim notebook.

Mike managed to rifle through his father's desk only to see that his dad's appointment book was still there, placed nicely where he always kept it in the top drawer.  There were several receipts from a cafe in the Fifth Ward's French district named "Momma's Jazz".  As well as a public relations brochure about the Simtex corporation.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
6:00pm_

A few hours worth of hard work on the cars due tommorrow and it was normally time for Malcolm and Lamar to head home but T-Bull's mom had called again to confirm that they were all going to eat over her house tonight...that she was cooking a big feast and to bring their hungry stomaches over when they were ready.  Malcolm's mother was already there and T-Bull's mom had called Lamar's parents to let them know.

T-Bull, though, found himself increasingly uneasy as Jessica had not called -- and not arrived.  Not that she wasn't particularly forgetful when she was in the midst of something, but tonight made him more nervous.

Meanwhile, Malcolm's mom continued to speak with her son on the phone.  "Well, honey, don't forget to go home and get your brother before you come over.  He wasn't there when I got home.  Jesus, I hope he isn't out again tonight with those friends of his.  I got a call from the school again -- he skipped out...I don't know what I'm gonna do about that boy."  Her voice sounded broken and he could hear T-Bull's mom pat her soothingly on the back.

OOC: T-BULL, MALCOLM, LAMAR


----------



## Velenne (Apr 6, 2003)

_Matthew's Residence,
SugarLand
6:00pm_

"Jackpot," Carlos says as he withdraws a small bottle and a notebook.  He stands up and walks over to Mike, reading the front cover of the notebook if anything is written on it, and the bottle if the same.  Once he's there, he'll hand the notebook to Mike.  While he's excited to discover its contents, Carlos figures Mike might take offense if he just started leafing through some private notebook of his mortally wounded father's.


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
6:00pm_

"Yeah, momma," Malcolm said, "I'll stop by the house and see if Jeffrey is around.  I'll be over as soon as I can.  Love you, too." 

Malcolm was clearly torn over what to do with his brother and mother.  It seemed apparent to Malcolm that Jeffrey was getting worse, but he held hopes that his talks with his brother were getting through, and that maybe Jeffrey would understand what he was doing to his family and his life.  The issue was whether to tell his mother what was going on with Jeffrey or not.  It might be easier on her later if Malcolm told her now, but she worries enough as it is and that can't be good for her either.

"Well, you guys want to head over with me in hopes of rounding up Jeffrey?" Malcolm asked.  "If not, I'll run over and see if he's there, then run over to your house, T."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

"thanks, man.. Where'd you find this?" Mike says, taking the notebook and looking at it for a second before opening it.. This may very well have been what his dad was shot for..
"By the way, take a look at what I found.." Mike points to the brochure and receits. "Ever heard of Momma's Jazz or Simtex?" He asks as he tries to find out what's in the notebook.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 8, 2003)

Matthew's Residence,
SugarLand
6:00pm

As Mike and Carlos look over the contents of what they've found in the room, they realize that they needed to turn on the light as evening is fast approaching.

The blue bottle had one insect it in, one which Carlos recognized as a mosquito.  Nothing else was written on it except the date which it had been collected - 12-05-02. 

The notebook that Carlos retrieved was written in Mike's father's handwriting and seemed to be a journal of sorts that begins on 03-02-02 when his father first started on his insect-collecting spree.  It would take a couple good nights worth of reading to get through the whole thing unless he knew what dates he was going to look over.

The Simtex Corporation - one of the top five pharmaceutical companies in the  world.  Its headquarters was based in downtown Houston and took over two of the four famous skyscrapers - connected by highrise walkways and a large mall in the centre all visible in the photos of the brochure.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Apr 8, 2003)

_Matthew's Residence,
SugarLand
6:00pm_

"Elementary my dear Watson, they were hidden in a secret compartment in the bookshelf, of course.  I might be able to get this mosquito to someone who'd know what to do with it.  Or we might go ahead and give it to Jess -I don't know.  I'm not sure if we want to involve her in this any more than we have to.  It might have even been her that they were gunning for and not Amy.  Maybe someone tapped a conversation between her and your dad.  She should be at dinner, we can figure it out from there.

"Anyway, I've never heard of 'Mamma's Jazz'.  If it isn't a cafe in the hospital, chances are I havn't heard of it, so that's not too surprising.  I can tell you what little I know about Simtex, but that's not very inspiring either.

"But that's quite a journal.  If I had to to guess, I'd say what we're looking for will be toward the end," Carlos snaps his fingers as an idea strikes him, "How about I call my friend and we'll meet for dinner at this french place a little early.  If you don't mind, I can read the journal on the way.  These shoes weren't made for driving, you know."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2003)

_Matthew's Residence,
SugarLand
6:15pm_

"Sure, lets go.. Wanna take the bug, or hide it again?" Mike asks Carlos.  "Who's that friend of yours, can we trust him?" He starts heading out of the room, with the Appointment book, and stops in the doorway to wait for Carlos.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 9, 2003)

_Matthew's Residence,
SugarLand
6:00pm_

"Trust him?  I don't know if I'd trust him to hold my plate of his mama's chicken without eating it, but I'd trust him with my life otherwise.  We go way back to when I used to stick up for him in high school.  He's a real little guy and I was a big brawler back in those days.  What, you don't believe me?"

Carlos grabs the rest of the stuff they've found and starts following Mike, "Ya I had it all back then.  Brains, brawn, good looks, money, women, a little bald englishman to put on my socks.  Then I found this little golden idol, see..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 10, 2003)

Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
6:00pm

T-Bull nodded to Malcolm but he seemed very distracted, almost worried.  "Ok, man.  Just head over to momma's house after you're done...and be careful.  You see any problems, you call me or come back and get me, ok?"

Flipping his cellphone, the one Jessica had given him on his birthday, the burly man pressed a couple of numbers before holding it up to his ear.  But there was no answer from Jessica's own cellphone.  Whether she just forgot to turn it on or what...the only thing he could hear was her cheerful voice asking him to leave a message.

OOC: MALCOLM, TBULL, LAMAR - borrowing TBULL temporarily


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 10, 2003)

Matthew's Residence - enroute...to somewhere....
SugarLand
6:05pm

Off they went in Mike's car to who knows where.  The sun was dimming over the horizon, bathing the city in a glorious orange glow spreading over everywhere and warming them from the oncoming chill.  It was moments like these that made everyone realize even when admist towering skycrapers and urban sprawl that they were truly in Texas.

The windows down the cool evening air blew and mussed up what fuzz of hair either man had on his head.  It would take thirty minutes to make it downtown from Sugar Land.  To the left on the opposite highway, the long snaking lines of rush hour traffic barely seemed to be moving.

OOC:  MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Apr 11, 2003)

_En Route to Mamma's Jazz
SugarLand
6:05pm_

After finishing his story of the golden idol (it doesn't take long and ends with him in drag, singing Heart at a karaoke bar), Carlos will try to contact TBull and inform him of the change of plans and their discoveries.

"Oh and I told him how little you are, T, so try not to go flapping your mouth like you did in the old days.  I've just been shot and I might be able to defend you this time.  Ok, see you soon." *click*

Carlos seems to be laughing at some inner joke which he won't share with the young musician.  It started back when they left the mansion and he hasn't been able to wipe the smirk off his face since.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2003)

_En Route to Mamma's Jazz
SugarLand
6:05pm_

"Drag..  OK, I REALLY hope that's got nothign to do with what you been laughing about, man." Mike says as they approach the fifth.

"So, do I turn left or right?" He asks as they approach a corner in the Fifth.


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2003)

_Johnson's Neighborhood Garage
Fifth Ward
6:00pm_

Malcolm made his goodbyes, grabbed his daypack and, after stretching, ran home to check on Jeffrey.  As he neared the block, Malcolm slowed down.  

_No need to stop suddenly, I need a short bit to cool._Malcolm thought.  _Plus, I need to make sure I don't run right into trouble._

Malcolm, still wearing his shades (if it's still light out), looked around on his approach to the house with only his eyes - not his head.  He had worked on the technique to check out girls when they didn't think he was looking, but it could work here too.

Malcolm is cautious but casual on getting to his house, not too worried, but still knowing that the 5th was no place to get complacent.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

En Route to Mamma's Jazz
SugarLand
6:15pm

T-Bull answers Carlos' call with an explanation that they were going to go eat at his mom's house.  "You know how she is," he sighs before giving them directions in case Carlos forgot how to get there.  He also asks Carlos if he or Mike has seen Jessica.

OOC: CARLOS, MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm

Hustling over there, Malcolm sees that the streets are relatively busy...a very good sign indeed that nobody has spotted any trouble recently.  The raggedly building he calls home comes into view and when he enters the hallway and makes his way up the flight of stairs, he sees a very familiar face standing by his door.

Its Rosa and she looks very frightened.  When she sees him approaching, relief and apprehension showed in her eyes as she ran over to greet him.

"Malcolm," she breathes and he could smell a whiff of that really strong perfume she wore.  "I've been waiting for you.  I heard the cops took you away...what happened?"

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

"Rosa, what's wrong?" Malcolm asked in a concerned voice.  His concern for her after seeing how scared she looked overshadowed her question.  But, part of what was frightening her might be what happened to him.  Briefly, it made him feel good that she was concerned.

"Come on inside," Malcolm offered as he opened the door, thinking it might also be that she was scared to be there.  He remembered the story that he, Lamar, and T-Bull rehearsed back at the garage - something that actually happened out of T-Bull's past.  Once inside, he started the story.  Like T- said, it was all in the telling.

"The cops?  Somebody reported that Lamar vandalized the Washington Towers apartment building last night.  It was a crock, but they hauled him in anyway.  Then luckily, they called me in 'cause I was with Lamar last night.  They hauled down to the station to scare us and get us to confess.  But, since we didn't do anything there was nothing to confess.  They took some reports on what we were doing, crap like that, then finally let us go," Malcolm said.

"My guess is someone doesn't want Lamar playing ball this winter and tried to get him in trouble.  I mean, to be hauled off on finals day - give me a freaking break. Hopefully nothing will come of it - but you never know with the cops," Malcolm finished, trying to reassure Rosa that everything was okay.

"Now, that was my crappy day - what's going on with you?" Malcolm asked.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2003)

_En Route to T-bulls
SugarLand
6:15pm_

"Wait, he can't get ahold of Jessica either?" Mike asks before Carlos can hang up "That wouldn't happen to be the same Jessica who was at the dinner, the one who may have been the target of the hit, the one who was onto the bug-thing, and the one who's now apparently out-of-contact?" He looked over at Carlos as he turned the corner. "I don't suppose I'm the only oen who's getting paranoid about this, am I?  I mean, it's almost like everything's coming together, like some malevolent force is behind it all..."

OOC: Carlos, T-bull, Malevolent Force.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 15, 2003)

_En Route to T-bulls
SugarLand
6:15pm_

Carlos' face loses its mirth as the paranoia hits him too.  Having already filled T-Bull in on the juicy details, he can only assume his old friend is thinking the same thing, "Holy , T.  Ok, where would she be?  Should we try her place?  Where should we meet you?"

Once T answers, he'll make sure it's clear that they need to keep in touch and call if anything new comes up.  Then he'll relay what he knows to Mike and brood on the worst for the rest of the trip...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

Malcolm ushered Rosa into his apartment and she followed, slowly and hesitantly but soon made her way to their small living room.  The kitchen sink was full of dishes as usual, his mom not having a chance to come home and fill the dishwasher.

"Malcolm," the girl was saying as she sat down heavily onto his sofa, fluffling back her curly black hair with one bracelet laden hand.  "I gots to tell you somethin'...I think something's going down with the locos, man...I heard Jose talkin' today and he was talking big...you know...nervous-like...when he gets all excited."

While she spoke and as Malcolm was putting away his bookbag, he noticed something that shouldn't be.  A red smear on the edge of the door frame that led to the bathroom.

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

En Route to T-bulls
SugarLand
6:15pm

They're about halfway to T-Bull's when Carlos learned that Jessica's parent's house is back in Sugar Land.  Her parents live in Sweetwater by the country club.

"I tried calling dere, man...but nobody's picking up."  His voice seemed ladened with worry.  "I'm over at Momma's now...that's where we're all meeting.  Where you two at now?"

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (Apr 17, 2003)

_En Route to T-bulls
SugarLand
6:15pm_

"On our way.  See you in a few minutes, man."


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

_Man-o-man-o-man-o-man!_ thought Malcolm, his heart beating surprisingly near his throat.  Malcolm looked at Rosa and put his finger to his lips, then held his hands out palms open to her, mouthing 'stay there.'

Standing to one side of the door frame, Malcolm pushed the bathroom door open to see what was inside - by using the bathroom mirror reflection.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

T-Bull's Mom's House
Fifth Ward
6:30pm

Mike and Carlos pull up to the brick home , one rather well kept compared to the others.  The lights flashed on inside while the two sat in the car.  Everything seemed quite around there in the darkening streets.  The orange glow of the sunset gave everything a warm glow, but they felt cold never-the-less.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm

Slowly the door squeaked open to reveal the mirror which didn't make him feel any better.  The water spots on the mirror ha d a pinkish cast to them...the sink a rather pink ring about it.  As he pushed the door open further, he realized no one was in the bathroom.

But there was a pile of dirty clothes in the bathtub that looked like they had been rinsed in pink bathwater.

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2003)

T-Bull's Mom's House
Fifth Ward
6:30pm

Mike looks over at Carlos as they pull up, and shuts the care off.  "Lets go in, see what's going on.  I got a really bad feeling about this, man." He says as he opens his door and gets out.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 19, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Carlos has ridden in uncharacteristic silence for most of the drive since he hung up with T-Bull.  He's worried and it shows.  Worried for Jess, worried for Amy, worried for everyone.  They were into something *big* and in it way over their heads.  Inwardly, his mind is racing to formulate something out of the pieces -a clue, a lead, even a hunch, anything.  Hopefully this journal will yeild something more...

He nods, gets out, and walks with Mike up to the front door.  Carlos tries the bell, since unlike most houses in this neighborhood, someone (likely T-Bull) has taken the time to make the place look nice and could fix something as simple as a broken doorbell.

The thought brings him back to 5th again.  He's sweating under his snug, brown, leather coat and checking the ends of the street.  _Pull it together, Carlos..._


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

Malcolm stepped into the bathroom to try and identify the clothes in the bathroom.  _Looks like somebody either got some blood on them or Jeffrey's been hurt,_ Malcolm thought.  

After checking the clothes he called to Rosa, stalling, "You want something to drink.  I'm pretty sure there's still some soda in the fridge."

He then stepped toward Jeffrey's room and looked inside - again standing near the doorframe, peering inside. _Come on, Jeffrey, be okay. . ._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 19, 2003)

T-Bull's Mom's House
Fifth Ward
6:30pm

The doorbell rings and they could hear a woman's voice talking inside.   Carlos immediately recognize the sound of T-Bull's mom moving around right before she opened the door.

Words to describe her?  _Ghetto fabulous_...that's right...smart, beautiful, and always ready with a smart remark and push in the right direction for those who needed it.  She gave them both a warm smile right before engulfing first Carlos and then Mike in her big soft smothering hug.

"Well! So glad you could make it!  Carlos...look at you, scrawny as ever and hanging around this white boy?"  T-Bull's momma pinched Mike's cheek between her index finger and thumb.  "Well you about to have some of my cooking and fill you two scrawny boys up to a real good size."

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 19, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

"Ok I get soda," came Rosa's voice from the living room.  He could hear her shuffling to the kitchen and then the sound of the fridge opening.

Malcolm stared at the clothing immediately recognizing them as Jeffery's.  Whatever he had been doing, it looked like he had been interrupted because he hadn't quite had the chance to finish.  That was further evidenced by the mess that was his room...even messier than when they had last left it.  The bed looked trashed as if someone had become extremely angry.

The steam from the water though still lingered on the bathroom mirror and the open window blew in a hot breeze.

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

Malcolm glanced out the window to see if his brother had crawled out. _It couldn't have been more than a couple of minutes, _Malcolm thought looking at the mirror.  Malcolm gave a cursory glance through his brother's room, looking to see if his brother was hiding within - a brief smile passing his face remembering more innocent days of hide and seek.

Malcolm peeked into his mothers and his own room looking for anyone there, then hustled back to the kitchen to visit with Rosa.  _Perhaps I should invite here to T-Bull's - I'm sure he'd want to know what's going on.  But then if anyone saw her - she would be dead.  I can't have that, _ Malcolm thought.

"So, my brother save us any soda in the frig?" Malcolm asked as he entered the kitchen.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

The window only revealed an empty alleway peppered with trash and the increasingly warm winter night.  Ah, humid Houston weather.  Malcolm checked the rest of the apartment but he found no one else there.  His room  as well as his mom's looked as if someone had gone through it, but didn't find whatever it was they were looking for.

When he returned to the kitchen, Rosa had already grabbed a can of his mom's Miller Lite and was busy guzzling it down as if she hadn't had a drink in a while.  "Hey, your mom don't got any other beer?" she asked after a pause in her her gulping.  "Cuz this stuff is weak, man."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

Malcolm shrugged his shoulders and rolled his eyes.  "Parents," he replied as if that answered everything.  Malcolm looked in the frig for anything else, and ended up with a half a bottle of Gatorade.  _Better than nothing, plus if I drank beer, momma would know in a second,_ Malcolm thought.

Malcolm took a quick pull straight from the oversized bottle, then turned to Rosa.  He flipped a chair around hanging his arms over the back of the chair and leaning in - evoking a memory of earlier in the afternoon.  

"So what's with Jose, Rosa?  Anything I can do to help?" Malcolm asked, one eye on the front door of the tenement.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

Rosa finished her beer.  "Can I have another?" she asked and then proceeded to help herself.  He could see that she was very nervous.  When she fufilled her need, she sat down, playing with the can in her lap with her long red fingernails.

"Jose's into something, Malcolm.  I don't know what," she told him, speaking about her brother, one of the locos and a friend of Juan's, her abusive boyfriend.  "Both him and Juan.  I heard them talking about it after class.  They were gonna hit some claws tonight...I'm so afraid, Malcolm!  That Jose's gonna get hurt...I don't know what to do...and lately...they been getting alot of money in."

She touched the side of her face where the black eye still was.  "I saw a whole sh-t load of cash in a shoebox yesterday...that's when Juan...he got mad."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

Malcolm nodded his head as Rosa talked.  He unconsciously clenched his fists at the thought of someone hitting Rosa.

_Jeffrey had a ton of money, too. . . I wonder if someone is paying both sides and having them attack each other,_ Malcolm thought.  _Nahhh, that's stupid. Nobody would want gang violence increased._ Malcolm shook the stupid idea out of his head.

"There was definitely something building, you could feel it at school today," Malcolm added.  "I wonder why this is happening now.  I mean, Christmas is just a few days away.  Does Juan or Jose have a lot of bug spray?  I heard it mentioned a couple of times at school today and I thought it might be some new gang thing."

"Rosa," Malcolm started, "Jose is going to do what he wants.  The best you can do is tell him that you don't approve of what he's doing with his life and try to put pressure on his stronger than the gang does.  Unless, you have an idea."


----------



## Velenne (Apr 22, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Big Mama hadn't changed a bit since last Carlos had seen her.  He thought he might have even recognized the earrings.  Same smile, same speech about him being too small, same overly-eager hug.  He tried not to wince when she squeezed him a little too tightly and caught his shoulder wrong, but still gave her back the biggest one-armed hug he could muster.  

The southern cooking was making him salivate already.  He could picture the cream corn, fried chicken, mashed potatoes and white gravy, cornbread, and some heavily sweetened ice tea to wash it all down.  Nothing like what his own mama used to make, but delicious all the same (in a coronary thrombosis sort of way).  He could already feel his arteries clogging up and his blood having to shove its way past - 'Heads up! Comin through here! Outta the way!'.  But oh would taste like heaven ...

He follows where he's lead until he gets a look at T-Bull.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm

"Bug spray?"  Rosa looked confused for a moment, and then thoughtful.  "I don't know...I see bug spray all the time.  We got mosquitos in Houston, don't we?"

At Malcolm's mention of Jose, her face fell slightly.  "I know...I know...but I don't know what to do.  He don't listen to me, not a word.  Not to mama either.  I was hoping you could help me."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

T-Bull's Mom's House
Fifth Ward
6:30pm

From the kitchen a slim young woman stepped out.  Dark-skinned, intricately braided hair, sparkling eyes and a warm smile.   That could only be T-Bull's younger sister, Kia.   It had been years since you last saw her...and that last time she had been a scrawny little kid with two big front teeth and a firm hand on the battered piano that T-Bull's mom got from someone she cleaned house for.

"Hey!" Kia called out, wiping her hands on the apron as the two men entered the living room.  "T-Bull is upstairs doing who the hell knows what.  Momma said that Jess left something behind this morning."

OOC: CARLOS, MIKE


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:15pm_

"Honestly, Rosa, I wish I had a magic voice that said 'Stay out of gangs, stay of out trouble, go get frisky or something' and people would listen - but they don't.  I'll check around quiet-like and see if there's any ideas.  Also, if I get the chance, I'll talk with Jose - see if I can talk any sense into him.  Do you have a another number that I can get ahold of you incase I come up with something - or should I just call the house?" Malcolm asked.

Rosa was a very smart girl, great to talk to.  Malcolm had a blast working with her on their school project - especially when he thought it would be difficult at first.  Malcolm wanted to help, he was just hesitant since he was _so _successful with Jeffrey.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

_ Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:20pm_

Rosa shook her head.  "No, I ain't got no other number...I guess you can always call Louisa.  I'm usually over there at her place."  She grabbed a pad of paper by the telephone and started to scribble the numbers down for him.  "Or at Marias...or Jenny's...," rattling off her friends one by one.  By the time she was done, Malcolm had the phone numbers of about six girls in his class.

Shivering, she rubbed her arms with her hands.  "I don't know...I keep gettin' a feeling ya know?  My mom...she says I got a thing for this...I know somebody is gonna die horribly tonight in the Fifth...I just know it."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:20pm_



> ...I keep gettin' a feeling ya know? My mom...she says I got a thing for this...I know somebody is gonna die horribly tonight in the Fifth...I just know it."




_Wow,_ Malcolm thought, _how do you respond to something like that?  Ask her to get her head examined?  Nah, Rosa never seemed crazy.  Do I ask where or for other details?  Not just die, 'die horribly.'  Crap._

Malcolm nodded his head - unable to respond to Rosa's comment at first.  Then, after a pause, "Any feeling where in 5th Ward?  If it's close by, I could call some friends and up the neighborhood watch for tonight."


----------



## Velenne (Apr 28, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Carlos' jaw drops at the sight of Kia.  Quashing initial thoughts that would only lead to a severe beating at the hands of his old friend, he manages the smile of a man who's trying to suppress such thoughts but is failing miserably.  

Carlos simply points upstairs, smiling and nodding dumbly, and grabs Mike by a shoulder.  As he heads that way, it's a few steps before he can break his gaze away from the girl whose hair he had once smeared with bubblegum.  _Easy there stud, that one's labeled 'jailbait' for at least another year or two...


OOC: Alisha Keys...mmm.......that's so not fair... _


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Mike stood there for a moment, checking the beauty out, thinking to himself 'not bad, not bad at all.  Almost makes me wish I'ld stuck around if the chicks're that hot.  Course, then again, that ng...'  "huh?" He looked around as Carlos grabbed his shoulder, and led him upstairs.  As he was led, Mike turned around and gave one of his smiles "Its'a Pleasure to meet you" He glanced over at Big Momma and added "Both of you", then turned around and followed Carlos.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

_ Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:20pm_

Rosa shook her head, throwing her hands up in the air.  "I don-know!  Its a feeling...visions, you know?  I see it in my dream.  Don-yo momma see things to?  Ay, but maybe its Latin blood you see...you see...closer to nature we are.  We don' ignore the signs."

Shoving herself up, she headed toward the kitchen.   "I'm gonna need another beer...dis is stressing me out."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:20pm_

"I see signs, too," Malcolm offered, then added with a slight chuckle, "but usually they're just calls from the sidelines."  

_Wow, I just realized I've got the phone numbers of a lot of great looking girls in class.  Sweet!_ Malcolm thought, his mind de-railing from the seriousness of the conversation to the easiest track in a male teenage's mind. _'Course, I've got to not be grounded for me to make use of them._

Malcolm stood and opened the frig for Rosa, checking the number of beers remaining.  _Man, I may have to get T-bull to restock the frig before momma gets wind of the beers missing._

"Unload some of that stress on me.  I'll help wherever or however I can, Rosa." Malcolm said.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 30, 2003)

_ Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:20pm_

Rosa looked at him through heavily kohl-lined eyes for a long moment when he said that.  "You're a good guy, you know that?  The only one who's ever been nice to me...treated me like an equal, you know?  Not like a punching bag.

Taking a generous swing of beer, she swallowed then looked back at him.  "Juan...the bastard."  She took another swing and then set the beer down on the counter.

One of her hands reached up and he could feel her long fingernails lightly against the side of his face just before she grabbed the back of his neck.  Bringing his head down, she gave him a through kiss before releasing the surprised young man.

"You got a bedroom?  Cuz I know the best way to deal with stress."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 30, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House - Upstairs
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Carlos and Mike walked into T-Bull's room where he was talking with Lamar.  Both of them glanced as the two entered.  Spread out on the bed was a few things that looked like a security badge and a few computer disks.

"Glad you could make it," T-Bull spoke in his deep rather intimidating voice as he clasped one big beefy hand on Carlos good shoulder and gave it a squeeze.  "You look more scrawny than ever."  He glanced questioningly at Mike.

Gesturing at the stuff on the bed, T-Bull explained, "Jess left this stuff here and we were just picking up after her."

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS, T-BULL, LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 30, 2003)

_Bourbon Street
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Tom Swearingen's partner, Sergeant Jake Kramer sighed as he leaned back in the seat of his squad car.  "Damn, you think we can get a slow night sometime?" he spoke before taking a sip of his coffee. 

They were taking a break after yet another call, this last one a domestic violence one.  Those were always the worst and the most dangerous.  Tensions and emotions high, sometimes even the victim attacked them.

"I hate the night shift."

Just then a figure came tumbling out of an alleyway...a young boy and he looked extremely frightened.  Glancing around, he saw the squad car but looked hesitant but then just took off down the road at breakneck speed.

"What the hell...?"

OOC: TOM


----------



## Nuke261 (May 1, 2003)

Tommy told himself not to panic as he saw the frightened young boy burst out of the alley.  Their eyes met briefly, but Tommy could not decipher what was going through the boys thoughts as he hesitated.  Tommy started to reach to open the door when the boy turned and ran.  "No!  Come back!  Don't run!"  But Tommy knew he might as well be yelling at a deaf man, no one in the fifth was going to stop running for the police.

Tommy fumbled to get his car door open and not spill his coffee all over himself, one time had been enough.  He made sure his radio was on and stepped out of the car to chase the boy.  _Don't tunnel_, he told himself.  _Remember to breath._  Trying to clear his thought and stay calm, Tommy tried to make a mental note of what the boy looked like, clothes, size, physical characteristics.  _Why was he running?  Who or what was he running from?  Why did he hesitate when he saw us?_ "Just pay attention to what's going on now, Swearingen,"  Tommy muttered to himself.  As he approached the alley it was his turn to hesitate.  He spared a moment to make sure there was nothing coming after the boy that he could run into.


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:20pm_

Malcolm felt his body mold itself against Rosa as she kissed him.  By the time the shock wore off and Malcolm started to wrap his arms around her, Rosa broke the kiss and spoke up.



> "You got a bedroom? Cuz I know the best way to deal with stress."




Malcolm’s eyes betrayed him as they glanced in the direction of his bedroom.  _Yes!! This is excellent,_ Malcolm thought.  Excuses were already coming to mind to tell his momma and his friends waiting for him at T-Bull’s.  Malcolm tried to speak, stopped as his brain made a desperate plea with him, the started again on a completely different track.

“Rosa, is this you ‘seeing the signs’ or is this revenge against Juan?” Malcolm asked.  He wasn’t really certain that he cared about the answer, and he was already starting to doubt whether he even asked the question. _Man, you’ve liked her from even before that English project.  Don’t screw anything up, here,_ another voice spoke within his mind.

Malcolm looked to the bedroom again and reached for Rosa’s hand.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

_ Bourbon Street
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Tom took in the curly blonde hair, grungy clothes, the typical teenage boy.  Enough of a glance that if he saw him again he would recognize him right off.  The boy was fast alright, his sneakered feet thudding on the floor, putting more and more distance between them.

Just as Tom reached the alleyway, he turned his head and saw a beautiful silver Mercedes coupe parked there at an odd angle.  There didn't seem to be anyone visible around, but the door to the coupe was open and the top was down.

Behind him he could hear his rather out of shape partner huffing and puffing to catch up.

OOC: TOM


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
6:20pm_

"Do you give a sh#t?" was Rosa's response as she headed toward the bedroom ahead of him.  Opening the door, she peered inside before flinging it further open.  Two more steps and she was by his bed before turning to gaze at him.

"Are you gonna join me?" she asked him as she started to peel off her layers of trendy flashy clothes.  When he did join her, she pulled him close and the next half hour remained flashes of heat, bare skin, and noise, plenty of noise.

_7:00pm_

A flick of a lighter and Rosa's cigarette was lit and a second later, she was puffing away at it while lying in a rather indecent position on Malcolm's bed.  Her curly hair against his pillow, she stared up at the ceiling almost contemplatively...in a quieter mood than when their frenzied teenage sexual drives had driven them to the brink of exhaustion.

"I feel better now...you?"

OOC: MALCOLM - I'm assuming here that he didn't say no?


----------



## Nuke261 (May 4, 2003)

_What is a car like that doing here?_ 
The image of such a gorgeous car in this part of town did not seem real.  More like something out of a dream.  _There is no way this is good._  He glanced back at the boy who was doing a great job of getting away.  _Damn_, he thought.  _I wish I could help that kid.  But this car is a lot stranger than a kid running from the cops._  Tommy looked over to make sure his Sergeant was still on his way.  He didn't really need to since he could hear the man's forced breathing, easily enough.  
"Sarge.  I've got a silver Mercedes convertible down here."  And then added, "In one piece."  
"I'm going to check it out.  Back me up and call it in, alright."  But Tommy did not wait for a reply.  He drew his firearm and began moving towards the vacant-looking car.  _Just like in the academy_, he told himself.  He moved cautiously, planting each foot carefully, but never looking down.  He kept his gun pointed at the car but would quickly look around the alley for anything else out of place.  Or anyone.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
7:00pm_

"Hmmm . . ." Malcolm said as he looked as though he was actually thinking about it.  Then he winked at her and said, "Definitely."

Malcolm lay on his bed, letting the ceiling fan cool and dry the sweat on his body.  He admired Rosa's form and ran his hand along her thigh.  _Talk about closer to nature . . . wow,_ Malcolm thought.  He wasn't currently interested in racing out of the house to get to T-Bull's nor even checking the time, just enjoying the moment.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 5, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
7:00pm_

"Your moms got any food in here?"

Stretching her body slightly, Rosa relaxed again against the bed, letting the white smoke curl upwards to the ceiling.  Malcolm knew his mom was going to kill him if she smelled that stuff in the apartment.

"If not, will you get us some grub?"

Rolling over, half on top of him, she gave him a long look with her kohl-lined eyes.  She smelled like sweat, sex, and that really strong perfume she always wore...some kind of musky scent.  The thick makeup around her eyes bled a little, giving her smoky look.  Whatever lipstick she had on was now a smudge of red, the rest of which was now in different places on his own body.

"Cuz I'm _starving_."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 5, 2003)

_Bourbon Street
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Even though it was getting to be cool night, Tommy could feel beads of sweat forming on the back of his neck, his hands, everywhere the closer he got to the car.  Every part of him screamed that something was wrong, very wrong...but yet his training pulled him further ahead.

It was beautiful.

Silver Mercedes coupe perhaps only a couple of years old and in mint condition with cream leather seats that looked sparkling clean.  That is when there was a horrific splash of crimson pooling in the car and all over the sheets.  A quick look told him that the holes in the expensive leather looked like bullet holes.  But no body...no corpse...but enough blood to make up one dead person.

Suddenly a clang of metal crashing into metal nearby snapped him out of his thoughts.  The hairs on his neck pricked up in warning.

OOC: TOMMY


----------



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2003)

Tommy's amazement at the car ended when he saw the obscene amounts of blood in it.  "Oh my g..."  He had to cover his mouth and nose with his free hand in an attempt to avoid the  overwhelming smell of fresh blood.  

The sound of metal crashing into metal distracted him, the hairs on the back of his neck started to tickle him as they stood up.  His stomach instantly got that nervous feeling, like reaching the top of a roller coaster.  He turned towards the sounds, keeping his weapon drawn and pointed in the direction he was looking.  His free hand was once again back in support of his firearm.  "Sarge, you hear that?"


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House - Upstairs
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Mike looked from Carlos to T-bull, to the third guy, then extended his hand to the nearest person (T-bull or Lamar)  "Mike Matthews."  He said in introduction, looking between the two, adn finally smiling a bit, looking at the one who had spoken to them "T-bull?"

OOC: CARLOS, T-BULL, LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

_Bourbon Street
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Tommy's eyes jumped from place to place, but he couldn't see anything...that is until a cat crawled out from behind the dumpster and hissed at him before running off.

"What the  is going here?" the sarge huffed and puffed as he finally caught up to the rookie.  Glancing around, he too had his gun drawn and his pasty red face looked quite sweaty with his exertion.  His eyes opened wide at the sight of the blood mercedes.  "What the ?!"

OOC: TOMMY


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

_ T-Bull's Mom's House - Upstairs
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

T-Bull shook it, enveloping Mike's with his big strong dark grip.  "I heard of you...you're Mike...I think I've seen you around before.  Weren't you a class behind mine at Wheatley?"

"What're you now, a big time rap star I hear," the man grinned slightly.  "Why you hang around this boy?" he spoke, cuffing Carlos teasingly  on the shoulder and nearly knocking him down accidently.

OOC: MIKE, LAMAR, CARLOS


----------



## Velenne (May 7, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House - Upstairs
Fifth Ward
6:30pm_

Carlos returns T-Bull shoulder squeeze which as much gusto as he can muster, having a much smaller hand squeezing a much more enormous shoulder.  

"I give him street cred, y'know, " he shrugs, his face serious for a moment, and then smiles at both of them.  The young doctor who would pass for anything but a street thug these days turns his attention to the things on the bed.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
7:00pm_



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * "Your moms got any food in here?  If not, will you get us some grub?  Cuz I'm starving."*




Malcolm mumbled that 'I heard you but I'm really comfortable' murmur.   _Yeah, _Malcolm thought, _me to.  I shouldn't be hungry it's only 7:00pm . . . dinner was only, um, Crap!_

Malcolm bolted upright in bed looked at the clock again.  "Holy Crap!" he said again, this time aloud. "Rosa, I remember why no one was here.  I'm supposed to be meeting my family at a neighbors for dinner tonight at 6:30."

_I am so busted,_ Malcolm thought.  Then he realized that he was probably over-reacting and looked sheepishly at Rosa.

"Ummm, do you want to come to dinner with me?" Malcolm asked.  then he quickly added, "If not, I suppose I can blow it off.  I mean I'm mostly late as it is . . . and there ought to be some leftovers in the frig - chicken, I think."


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2003)

Bourbon Street
Fifth Ward
6:30pm

"I don't know what this is, Sarge."  Tommy turned back towards the amazing car.  He did not know what to think.  _Had to have been a murder.  I wonder if that kid was freaked out because he saw it or was part of it?_  "You want to call this in?  I'm going to take a look," Tommy said as he approached the vehicle.  His eyes swept back and forth across the interior, looking for anything of interest.  Was the glove box open?  Was there anything laying out like a wallet or a weapon?  He also tried to determine, roughly how long the blood had been there.  _I can't believe this car is still here, especially in this area._


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 16, 2003)

_Bourbon Street
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

The stench of mortality invaded his nostrils and swirled its metallic taste in his mouth.  Slick red blood, so red Tommy could have sworn it must have been crimson paint instead...but it wasn't.  The blood had a dark hue, growing darker as more oxygen evaporated.

Must have been no more than five, ten minutes at the most that whoever's blood it was dripped their last.  At least that's what he could figure out by guessing.  Inside a long smear mark leading toward the door told him that whatever or whoever had dripped the blood had been dragged from the seat.  Droplets of blood stained the ground just outside the door, but there the crimson trail ended abruptly.

The glove compartment had been ransacked, maps and various feminine gear, the contents of an expensive leather briefcase and purse scattered all over the backseat.  Now that he was closer, Tommy could see that the trunk was slightly ajar, the insides similiarly ransacked.

That's all a cursory check allowed him to see while the sarge talked into the radio behind him, calling in the scene and the license plate of the car.  Anything else would involve a lengthier amount of time to sift through the papers and the blood...probably destroying the crime scene.

The business cards though caught his eye.  Very good material, the silver sheen of the lettering reflected in the dying sunset the words...

_Jessica T. Nguyen
Corporate Law
Simtex Corporation_

OOC: TOMMY


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House - Downstairs
Fifth Ward
6:40pm_

T-Bull led Mike out of the room, gesturing with his big thick arms.  "You gotta come downstairs and meet my momma properly," he was saying as he took the rap singer downstairs.  "She's a big fan of yours..._big_ fan."  The emphasis was at the same time thrilling and scary.

The downstairs smelled of homecooking and Mike could hear T-Bull's momma talking to his sister in the kitchen.  Stopping at the bottom of the stairs, the huge man turned Mike to face him.

"Look man, I'm sorry to hear 'bout your pops."  A crease crossed over that dark brow.  "Jess told me alot about you and your dad...have you seen her today?"

OOC: MIKE


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House - Upstairs
Fifth Ward
6:40pm_

Carlos and Lamar were left alone in the upstairs room.  As his hands pass over Jessica's belongings, he recognized a security badge with a fuzzy picture of her and the label "Simtex Corporation" on it.  Along with that, a couple of discs and a CD, none of which were labeled with anything other than the cryptic words"WN: Dante".  There was also a very expensive looking silver Tiffany ball point pen.

OOC: CARLOS, LAMAR


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
7:00pm_

Rosa laughed - that womanly kind of laugh that sort of tickled at men.  "Come with you?  Want me to meet your folks already?"  Stretching, she sat up on the bed, flashing him a toothy smile.

"I probably should get home though," she admitted, glancing away.  "In case Juan comes looking for me."

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## Nuke261 (May 18, 2003)

Bourbon Street
Fifth Ward
6:45pm

Tommy tried very hard to keep calm as he examined the scene.  All that blood made it hard to do.  It was so wet and covered the material of the car and stood out against the light colored seats.  _NO!_ Tommy told himself._Quit gawking like a little kid and get your mind on this!_ He tried to look over the contents of the car, which was hard to do without getting into it or disturbing the evidence.  While looking over the emptied contents of a purse, Tommy noticed a business card; Jessica T. Nguyen, Corporate Law, Simtex Corporation.  _Why does that name sound familiar..._ 
"Hey Sarge, does any of this ring any bells for you," Tommy asked as he read the card out loud.  _A corporate attorney killed in the fifth, THAT is going to get some attention._


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 18, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center
6:30 pm_

The night approached - colder than she had thought it would be, the chill raking up and down her skin with a practiced air.  If Amy Nguyen believed in portents, perhaps this might have been such a moment...but as it was a simple shrug dismissed everything.

The day hadn't been all that wonderful to begin with.  Dr. Harrison (the bastard) shutting down her research, those men in black suits (how strange was that) coming to clear out everything she had been working so hard on.  Shashi and her had barely been able to get out themselves - or rather thrown out by the men.

And everything was lost...well...not quite everything.  She had given Jessica a copy of all the information yesterday at her sisters request.  Of course knowing Jessica, she had probably lost it, though why Jess would be interested in something like that was a mystery in and of itself.  

Well she was supposed to meet her for dinner at TBull's tonight.  Maybe she could get some answers then.

Suddenly more footsteps joined her own rather slow pace, echoing against the concrete of the parking lot with sure, heavy strides behind her.  The more she walked, the more it followed, their steps echoing in a rhythm that seemed almost fated.

OOC: AMY


----------



## Velenne (May 18, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House - Upstairs
Fifth Ward
6:40pm_

Carlos picks up the Jess' badge, "Helloooo hottie.  My name's Carlos, what's yours?  Jessica?  That's a pretty name.  Tell me Jessica, what's on these disks?" He bends down to read the disk's labels and pick up the Tiffany pen, "Oh, the silent type eh?  Take note Lamar," he says, turning around and looking as far down his nose as his neck will allow.  He holds up the pen sideways so the light reflects off it, 

"The woman who owns _this_ pen is approximately yay tall, eastern-oriental, generally happy but absent-minded, drives a Mercedes...hmm..." he turns, closes his eyes, and holds the ID badge to his forehead, "yes... yes it's coming to me now...a lawyer!  And dating a very large black man!  With a cute sister I should be going out with.  No not the black man's sister, Lamar,  she's much too young for me.  Get your mind out of the gutter.  Anyway... she went...."

He begins to walk in circles with a finger pointed straight out in front of him, "That way!  No..." he turns, "that way!  Damn this psychic $hit is hard.  I'll leave the rest to you my young padawan."  He flips the ID badge to the teen, scoops up the disks, and goes to ask T-Bull if -though the odds are hopelessly slim- he's got a computer.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
7:00pm_



> Rosa laughed - that womanly kind of laugh that sort of tickled at men. "Come with you? Want me to meet your folks already?"




"Well . . .uh," Malcolm barely managed as began to feel the heat of embarassment showing on his face.  He hadn't wanted things to end so soon, but he realized it was probably for the best, especially considering some of the things that Rosa had told him.

He approached her close and said, "Rosa, after I'm done at dinner, I'll ask around and see what I can find out about Jose - see what I can do to help.  I'll try and call you tomorrow, to let you know what I've found and to see how you're doing.  Be careful, huh?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 19, 2003)

T-Bull's Mom's House - Kitchen
Fifth Ward
6:40pm

The smell from the chicken frying hinted of ambrosia to the lips - the usual response to having any of momma's cooking.  In the background of all that sweaty culinary goodness, Kia could hear her momma talking to her, giving her all kinds of advice.  It was good to be home, and yet it made her value her new found independence in on-campus living even more.

Plenty of things that T-Bull didn't know about, plenty of things that perhaps a big brother like him wouldn't know about her life.  At least she had Jessica to confide to.   Boy troubles, career troubles, life troubles...at least it provided her fodder for her own music.

And now an internship at the powerful Simtex corporation - working in business development - high pace and exciting.  All of that starting bright and early tommorrow morning.

"So, honey.  Do you know what you're gonna be doing yet?" her momma asked her as she passed Kia the potatoes to mash.  "That Jess is good folk to be helping you out like this."

OOC: KIA


----------



## Fanog (May 19, 2003)

_T-Bull's Mom's House - Kitchen
Fifth Ward
6:40pm_

Kia took the bowl and started on the potatoes. She brought an elbow to her face and wiped away a few of the braids that had come loose and hung before her eyes.

"Yeah Momma, she's been real good to me, T's real lucky to have her. I really think I got a wonderful place at Simtex. I don't know what I'm gonna be doing exactly, but Jess somehow got me a place on Business Development. That's where all the exciting stuff is happening; new policies, that kind of thing.
I don'know, I don't think I should get all excited yet, should I? After all, it's only an internship, right? I don't really know how much they'll let me do..."

Kia thought about all the preparation work she had done for her internship, she could feel herself get nervous again at the thought of it.
_Full year of study, already done. Exams were okay, but this is like my first real job, is it? Really got to prove myself, I gotta make Momma proud, and T. Oh, I hope I'm going to do well..._

A small shiver ran up her spine as she thought of all the things she wanted to accomplish, all the things that she would still have to do. Determined not to let it get to her, Kia turned her thoughts upon the cooking, an excellent way to clear the head, though not quite as good as playing the piano.

Kia gave her head a shake to return some of the braids to their correct position, and continued mashing the potatoes in a steady motion, until they were _just_ right.


----------



## Catulle (May 19, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center
6:30 pm_

Amy's forehead creased in annoyance as the thoughts wended their way through her head. No doubt about it, matters were in total dissarray and she could only see them getting worse before anything improved. Jessica's professional opinion would, she reasoned, be the best place to start, perhaps the only thing she could do was to ask her sister's advice. Before dinner, if she wasn't late and could be persuaded to prioritise, Amy decided. Maybe she could pry out the source of Jess' sudden interest in virology.

The heavy, yet still distant tread brought Amy out of her determined analysis. The synchronicity of the beat, step for step in time with the fall of her own soles only emphasised the trepidation she was feeling grow in the pit of her stomach. Perhaps this was adrenaline-jitters; the day's frustrations had to have taken their toll, logicaly, and this could just have been her mind running away with her. Or not.

Tap-tap tap-tap.

She paused, before quickening her pace a little, Amy strained her hearing to catch any disparity in the rhythm. The slightest echo that could set her racing imagination at rest. The next time she shivered, it wasn't entirely from the cold.

Tap-tap tap-tap.

Casually, Amy hoped, she reached into her shoulder bag, one questing hand alternately finding the portable alarm, pepper spray and mobile phone. Torn with indecision, caught between fight and flight, instinct and reason, she stole a single glance over her shoulder, back towards what she thought to be the source of the noise. Eyes peering into the gloom, she risked a few moments' delay to amass more data. She could feel the hot prickle of sweat forming on her skin and the blood flushing her cheeks, a natural panic reaction that uncomfortably reminded her that she was not so in control of herself as she was accustomed to being. Her hand settled on the alarm.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 21, 2003)

_Unknown Location
Unknown Time_

It was cold.  

ing cold.

William Devries could feel himself shaking like a leaf in a torrential rain.  There was certainly enough of his sweat to soak him and whatever cold surface it was he laid on.

No clothes.

Bare-ass naked like the day he was brought into the world.  And feeling just as blind.  His eyes blinked but all he could see were fuzzy dark shapes moving around him.  All he could hear was murmured noises buzzing in his ear, punctuated by sharp mechanical hissing that played his spine with sharp staccato notes - echoing and shaking.

Still, he was helpless.

OOC: TCW


----------



## Dvang (May 22, 2003)

_Unknown Location
Unknown Time_


_William.. yes, that's my name..yes.. what's going on?.. what's happening?_ 

He tries to look, to see.  Nothing seems to be working. His body isn't responding. Only the blurred images through his eyes, and the cold, sweaty feeling of his naked body even made him think he was alive.

_Who's there?_ he tries to call out, but the words don't reach his immobile lips.  Powerless, he lays there.

_Well, if I can't move, at least I can feel..._ he tells himself.  William lies still, trying to feel and hear where he is and what is happening.  How many movements around him? Mechanical inplements?  Trained to gather information and use his senses in the bush, William hopes it will help him now.

_Damn me.  Lord help me outta this mess.  Please don't let Charlie have me... wait, that's not right, is it?..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Downstairs
Fifth Ward
6:50pm_

Carlos started downstairs with Lamar following right behind him.  As his fingers played with the pen, he realized that it had an odd weight to it.  The doctor could see T-Bull talking to Mike but the guy didn't seem to be saying much back at the moment.  His heavy footstep echoed down the stairs and even Kia in the kitchen could hear him come down.

"Kia, you go tell them boys that dinner is ready!" T-Bull's mom called out from the kitchen where a plethora of banging plates and pots could be heard.  "And to get their butts to the table right away...and make sure they scrub their hands clean!" she added for good measure.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS, KIA


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center
6:40 pm_

Amy moved closer and closer to her car, every step inextorably drawing her toward the end.  Frequent glances behind her served no purpose, whoever was making the noise didn't want to be seen just yet.

Her finger played over the panic button, echoing her own feelings curling in her belly.  But her focused attention on the threat behind her did not prepare her for the one right before her.

Two men stood by her car - it looked like they had been waiting for her.  Both were dressed in those eerie black suits, like the men who had torn apart the virology lab and taken her research.  Each of them had some sort of radio hooked up to their right ear.

OOC: AMY


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
7:00pm_

Rosa nodded, pressing her lips to his just as she pressed her body.  After a long moment she drew away.  "Thanks, Malcolm."  Her brown eyes glistened slightly.  "Ya the nicest man I know.  Though considering the heads I know, that' ain't saying much."

"You be careful, eh?  I know the Locos don't like your friend Lamar much cuz of his brother.  Becareful when you around him, ok?"

OOC: MALCOLM


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

"," his sargeant suddenly said allowed, the radio pressed to his ear.  "This is Nguyen's kid sister.  .  .  Nice guy, too."  His face looked ten years older in that moment.  "I met her once.  Nice kid."

Behind him, a few more squad cars pulled up, more blue uniformed men exiting with their flashlights and weapons.  One of the yelled at the cop duo.  "You guys ok there?  The morgue and CSI both coming."  They headed toward the gruesome scene, a few of them looking paler as they got closer to the congealed blood.

"Morgue?  There ain't no body."  _Yet_ was the unspoken end to that statement.

OOC: TOMMY


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

_Bourbon Street
6:45pm_

The world seemed to fade in and out for him.  A dance of fuzziness and mumbled voices - either way it remained cold for a Houston night.  That is until his eyes opened and all he could see was the brick wall across from him and the flash of lights from the cruisers not too far away in the distance.

Willy found himself lying in the alley - dressed in his usual filthy clothes that carried a scent uniquely his.  In one hand an empty bottle of his favorite alcoholic beverage of choice, in his other a fist full of dirt.

His body ached in ways that redefined suffering.  Every night it had gotten worse since the beginning of this week.  Every night the fuzziness and mumbling would come and his body would hurt and burn.  Then he would wake up smelling like vomit and liquor.

OOC: TCW


----------



## Catulle (May 23, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center
6:40 pm_

Her throat was dry, now, and Amy could feel herself starting to shiver slightly, even as she assessed the situation. She took a few deep breaths and tried concentrate on the rhythm, pushing panic aside. The footsteps were barely registering now. Fear subsided somewhat and gave way once more to reason: she hadn't done anything wrong. _Except pass confidential information to Jessica..._ Not that they could know about - so they had to be there for a purpose related to someone or something she knew.

Carlos' show of resistance earlier in the day came to mind and she frowned at the memory; they needed reasons, didn't they? They had let Carlos make trouble for himself - goaded him into his rash action, but the paperwork was clean. Well, she figured, Amy Nguyen was not one to rush hastily into trouble. She had nothing to worry about.

Her hand cradled the alarm in her bag.

Amy paused a little distance out from the car, enough that she could keep them in view, and in as much open space that the poarking lot could afford. She glanced about nervously, looking for a security camera that might afford another layer to her illusion of security.

"Can I help you?" Her voice sunded too loud to her, and she heard the croak of nervousness in her tones. Amy kept a wary ear open for the third man at her back, ready to... ready to react. What else could she do?


----------



## Dvang (May 23, 2003)

_Bourbon Street
6:45pm_

Willy shook, slowly letting the nightmare fade; It never totally disappeared these days.  Willy snuck a peak around him unobtrusively.  Their eyes could be anywhere. 

_My nightmares getting worse, my back and leg aching more and more.  It's almost time._ he thinks to himself.  He looks down at the bottle in one hand and the dirt in the other.  He vaguely remembered the booze.  He had only recently begun to drink, to rid himself of the nightmares and hope for a real sleep. Normally, he wanted his sense sharp in case THEY came.  With the pain and the dreams, however, he finally wanted some peace. Willy almost sobbed.  It hadn't worked, obviously.  He tossed the bottle to the side, and curiously looked at his other hand.

_Dirt?_

He looked around for a source of dirt nearby.  He couldn't remember grabbing any before he fell asleep.  After a moment, shrugging, Willy shoves the dirt into his coat pocket.  Perhaps it means something.  With an almost audible groan, Willy used his cane and forced himself first into a sitting position, then to standing.  His back felt like red-hot needles were poking into it, and his leg throbbed and felt like a lead weight.  He gasped almost audibly as he stood, and had to stand still, braced against the wall, for a few minutes to allow his swimming vision to steady and the pain to fade.

Once steadied, Willy looked around and saw the police cruisers a short distance away. 

_Anything is better than thinking about the dreams right now_ he tells himself, and hobbles his way towards the flashing lights of the police.


----------



## Fanog (May 24, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Downstairs
Fifth Ward
6:50pm_

Kia walks into the hall, seeing that the boys have already returned from upstairs.

"Oh hi, Lamar. Hey guys. You're just in time, dinner's ready. Table's over there," she gestures, "but be sure to wash up your hands first." She smiles at this show of motherly concern, and thinks back to the days when she still lived here. _This house... and Momma, it just all belongs here. The neatness, beign taken care of, all the time..._

Being in the kitchen with Momma again, making dinner for lots of friends, it must have maken her a bit giddy. "Come on, boys, don't keep all of that food waiting. Chop, chop." Kia smiles a broad smile and claps her hands, herding the guys over to the sink. 

As Kia stands next to T-Bull, her smile subsides, a bit of concern showing in her voice. "Hey T, still haven't heard from Jess? And wasn't Malcolm supposed to come over as well?"


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2003)

_Malcolm's Tenement Building
Fifth Ward
7:00pm_



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Rosa nodded, pressing her lips to his just as she pressed her body.  After a long moment she drew away.  "Thanks, Malcolm."  Her brown eyes glistened slightly.  "Ya the nicest man I know.  Though considering the sh**heads I know, that' ain't saying much."*




"Well, thanks, I think," Malcolm said, half-smiling with his eyebrow arched.  Malcolm returned the kiss, and his thoughts drifted to spending some more time with Rosa.  Though already being late, and not showing up with his brother would probably already put Malcolm in a bad way - no reason to intensify it.  

After he showed Rosa out, Malcolm washed up in the kitchen, not wanting to disturb the bathroom.  _What has he gotten into?_ thought Malcolm.  Malcolm added some cologne, locked up the house, then jogged to T-Bull's house, eager to talk with his friend about the most recent turn of events.


----------



## Velenne (May 26, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Downstairs
Fifth Ward
6:50pm_

Carlos can't help but give another double-take at the all-grow'd-up Kia.  He obediantly goes to the kitchen sink and gives his paws a scrubbin'.  

That done, he sits down for dinner.  He's unsure of what to talk about, as he's already filled in T on what they'd discovered, and his old friend had done likewise for him.  It certainly wasn't anything to talk about in front of Mamma and the 'little' sister.  


OOC: Anything left to do here?  It's been so long since we've had much activity, I've almost forgotten where to pick up.


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Downstairs
Fifth Ward
6:50pm_

Mike sighs as he sees Lamar and Carlos coming up.  "Sorry I haven't been talking much, Man." He says to T-bull as they head into the kitchen.  "Somethings wrong, I just know it.. Y'ever used to get that feeling when you were a kid, right before your parents come in the room and you're doing something wrong, you just get that feeling of ice-cold dread?"  he stops.  "I'm rambling aint I?" he looks at T-bull as he washes up and quietly finishes "I just can't shake that feeling, man."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center
6:40 pm_

One of the men looked at her, cool and emotionless.  The other seemed to glance at a point just beyond her shoulder.  The man looking at her spoke in a grave voice.  "Dr. Nguyen, we are to inform you that the director wishes to speak with you and Dr. Munguia tommorrow morning.  A car will arrive at your home to transport you to the location."

Another pause in the eeriely quiet parking lot while both men awaited her answer to less of a request and more of order from this mysterious 'director' of whom Amy knew nothing about.

OOC: AMY


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_

T-Bull doesn't say anything much to either his sister or Mike as everyone gathers around the table, but those who know him well can see that the big man is very worried.  A couple of calls to Jessica's cell phone yielded nothing but more lines between his eyebrows and a hardness to his wide jaw.

"I don't like this.  Jess forgets all da time, but this is not right...something is just not right.  As for Malcolm, he's got enough troubles."

When everyone gathers around the table, the door bell rings and Big Momma admits in a smiling Jason Nguyen and a breathless Malcolm who looked more flushed than usual.

"Well, where all ya sisters, Jason?" Big Momma boomed as she clasped the smaller man around the shoulders and nearly squeezed him to death while Malcolm's mother hugged her son.

"They're not here already?" Jason responded, half-gasping before he was finally released.  "Hey Kia!  How is school going?" He nodded to Mike and Carlos, two people he didn't recognize.  "Hello.  I'm Jason Nguyen, Jess and Amy's older and wiser brother."

"And where's Jeffery?" Malcolm's mom asked, holding the younger boy back slightly and gazing worriedly into his eyes.

OOC: MIKE, CARLOS, MALCOLM, KIA


----------



## Catulle (May 27, 2003)

_Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center
6:40 pm_

It took all of the self-control Amy could muster not to follow the second man's gaze, to glance behind her, to give him that petty victory. Childish, she reminded herself, but there was always the source of the footsteps she was certain she had heard to consider. Amy kept the alarm in hand throughout, thumb poised and ready to stab down on the button at the first hint of an attack.

"Why... thank you." She hoped she had kept her voice level, professional. Her head whirled with the possibilities, a slew of thoughts which came unbidden to her racing mind, but reason indicated that now was not the time to raise them. Carlos... she could call Carlos from the car. After she'd contacted Jessica about the legality of all this. The next words were out before she was fully aware of them, perhaps an extension of Jess' own impetuous spirit evoked by Amy's fevered train of thought.

"I wouldn't suppose you have any ID, do you?" _Mistake, Amy._ The hot, prickly, sensation returned in an instant.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

_ Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center
6:40 pm_

"ID is irrelevant," the man spoke, his voice seeming growing more distant but at the same time taking up a bit of mocking tone.  "You may call me Agent Stone."

"The director will expect you at 7am sharp tommorrow morning outside you residence."  Those cold blue eyes rested upon hers.  "I suggest you not keep us waiting.  We will know how to find you."

The second agent, the one who had yet to have a name, nodded at the blonde man before returning his gaze to somewhere just behind Amy.  A sliver of tension worked its way along that square jaw - but Amy couldn't hear anything behind her to substantiate - other than the memory of those footsteps.

Stone's hand reached over and opened her car door...apparently it was unlocked but she was sure she had locked it this morning.  "You don't want to be late for your dinner engagement do you, Dr. Nguyen?  A pretty young woman like you would make her dinner companions very sad if kept waiting."  Agent Stone smiled and as soon as he did, Amy realized he was much less creepy acting like an automaton.

OOC: AMY


----------



## Velenne (May 27, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Downstairs
Fifth Ward
6:50pm_

Sitting down at the dinner table, Carlos find himself fiddling with Jess' pen, opening and closing it relentlessly.  It's one of those times when a person is making a repetitive noise that only they don't find horrendously annoying, to the chagrin of anyone unfortunate enough to be in the vicinity.  Finally catching himself, he'll stop the clicking and spin it in his fingers instead.  

He makes small talk, trying to keep his mind out of the gutter with Kia sitting at the table.  Maybe it was better Jess wasn't here after all... a man only has so much self control.  

After the pen falls out of his normally deft hands for the third time, Carlos' curiosity gets the better of him.  He finally gives the pen a closer inspection, trying to figure out why its weighted so strangely.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 27, 2003)

Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm

_Oh S***!!_ Tommy felt his stomach turn upside down and all the adrenaline that had been pumping through his body suddenly vanish.  "Detective Nguyen..."  he softly said out loud as the connection became obvious.  

Tommy cannot help the feeling that he is very small and powerless.  _Nguyen is supposed to be a pretty good guy, someone actually trying to do his job and help people.  How can something like THIS happen to him?_ 

Reaching up and running his hand through his hair, Tommy realized just how sweaty he had become in the last few minutes.  He stops and takes in the scene around him; the Mercedes, the smears and pools of blood, the flashing lights of the cruisers, all of his fellow police officers and the few people growing brave enough to come try and see what is going on.  _Hey, is that Trash Can Willy..."_


----------



## Fanog (May 27, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Downstairs
Fifth Ward
6:50pm_

Kia greets the late arrivals with a warm smile. "Hey, Jason. I'm doing fine. Tomorrow's the first day of my internship, at Simtex. How are you?" She knows better then to ask him about work, with him doing what he does.

Kia stars to feel overwhelmed with the aura of worry and dread hanging around those present. She sits at the table and tries to dispel the mood by making small-talk. _Yeah, right... Small-talk, huh? Admit it girl; You're just trying to wiggle your way into what's going on, aren't you?"_

"So Carlos, I haven't seen you in years. How are you doing - what have you been up to lately?"

She tries to feel at least a bit guilty about being so curious, but somehow she doesn't quite manage.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

Willy could see just a haze of pretty flashing lights for a long moment of shuffling before everything began to coalesce into view, but his sense of smell - oh that sense of smell - exploded with a sudden virility that shook him with it.  He stood nearly 100 feet from the scene of the crime - and all the police cars and yellow crime scene tape told him there was one even if he couldn't see anything - but he smelled the blood as if it was standing right there with his nose buried into the congealed mess.

It came back to him.  Iraq - the blood - the bodies cooking in the sand.  But it wasn't baked solider but the smell of a slaughter house as if a cow had been hacked to death in that alley.  Mixed in with the blood was a whiff of lavender.  Very odd.

Just as sudden as it came, all the smells vanished and his visual plus olfactory senses returned to normal.  Except for the sudden powerful need to retch at soon as humanly possible.

From that distance, Tommy could see Willy's face and the man looked abnormally pale, even more so than usual.  His eyes appeared unfocused as if something held him in a grip, but as soon as Tommy made that realization, the look left Willy - and the man looked normal.  As normal as a man can look who is about to spew the contents of his stomach.

OOC: TOMMY, TCW


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"And where's Jeffery?" Malcolm's mom asked, holding the younger boy back slightly and gazing worriedly into his eyes. *




"I'm sorry, momma.  I waited as long as I could but Jeffrey didn't come home while I was there," Malcolm told his mother.  He then gave a look to T-Bull as though therewas more, but for him only.

Malcolm washed up quickly and splashed some water on his face as well, drying with a nearby towel.  As he returned to the table seeing the number of people present and yet to arrive, Malcolm commented, "Hi y'all.  Sorry I'm so late.  It's been a while since I've seen so many at dinner . . . I mean, other than the lunches at school."


----------



## Catulle (May 27, 2003)

_ Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center
6:40 pm_

"I thought not. Well, good night, Mr Stone." Amy hoped that the veneer of cool indifference she was putting up was as substantial as she thought (wished?) it was. With every fibre of determination she posessed, she tried desperately to subdue the treacherous panic swelling within her as she drew closer to the men. Her thumb remained thrust into her handbag and poised, ready to stab down on the alarm's button at the first sign of danger.

Her pulse was racing by the time she reached the car, the first adrenaline-jitters setting in. Keeping as far as she could from the discomfiting presence of the agents, Amy slid into the drivers seat and, still wary, kept the reassuring weight of her bag on her lap, escape from the parking lot riding foremost in her mind.

Amy cursed inwardly as the ingition failed to catch until the third attempt, her natural deftness stolen by the needs of the moment.


----------



## Velenne (May 28, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_



> "So Carlos, I haven't seen you in years. How are you doing - what have you been up to lately?"




"Oh, boring guy stuff-  Getting in fights, getting shot at, driving cars at high speeds, becoming a doctor, that sort of thing.  No luck with women though.  That's the final ingrediant in my Super-Spy forumla."

He turns to Mamma and gives her a debonaire grin, 

"Munguia, Carlos Munguia.  _Doble-cero Ciete.  El placer es toda mino-_  The pleasure is all mine," he says, pontificating with Jess' pen.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

*Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center*
_6:40 pm_

Her fingers fumbling with the keys, Amy finally found relief when the car came to life along with the radio she had left on.  The music rocked the car and she thought back to Carlos fiddling with the station earlier this morning.  Driving through the garage, she had her hand on the controls to change it just as her eyes caught a reflection...no...a face.

He stood there, that man, dressed impeccably in black trousers and an expensively cut jacket.  In one hand a sliver of smoke from a cigarette drifted  into the air.  All wouldn't be unusual in the physican's parking lot but he watched her with eyes that burned and caused shivers to erupt along her skin in uncontrollable outbursts.

But just as he was there, the next he was gone as her car moved into the waning sunlight on its way toward T-Bull's house.

*T-Bull's House - Front Door
Fifth Ward*
_7:15 pm_

Was it only a moment later that Amy found herself standing there at the door?  She barely remembered driving - only the look on that man's face.   She couldn't place it, but he looked familiar somehow.  Where had she last seen him?

OOC: AMY


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

* T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward*
_7:15 pm_

While everyone talked, Carlos's fingers fiddled with the pen, thinking more and more on the weight of it.  Finally after all that gesturing, he twisted the top off.  As he pulled the top of the pen from the rest of the case, he noticed something very unusual.  In place of ink, there was a thin light blue vial, beautiful blue - almost glowing in the light of the dining room. Inside sloshed a liquid he didn't recognize.

Kia noticed it as well, sitting so close to Carlos.  Whatever it was, it definitely wasn't anything that she thought should be in a pen.

On the other side of the table, T-Bull glanced over at Malcolm.  "You been waiting for Jeffery dis whole time?"

Malcolm's mother, though, sounded very skeptical as she sniffed him slightly, remembering his scent.  "Why the hell you smell so funny boy?  You're drowning in your cologne."  She looked very...very...skeptical indeed.

Jason looked impatient for food, but he turned to Mike.  "How is your father?" he asked, sounding concerneed.  "Jess told me about him.  Sorry that ass Barton got put on the case.  He's a jerk, but he's a good detective."  The man's jaw tightened slightly.

OOC: KIA, MALCOLM, CARLOS, MIKE


----------



## Dvang (May 28, 2003)

Willy, not normally squeamish, falls to his aching knees and retches violently on the curb.  He's disoriented and weak.


_What.. what was that? What's happening?_ he thinks in one of the brief moments between heaves.  This continues for a few minutes, even after there is nothing left to purge.  Willy kneels there, his head throbbing, his mouth tasting of sour bile.  His back is aching, his leg twinging, and his senses reeling from whatever happened to them.  His head hangs down in a mixture of shame and agony, his long dirty hair cascading down in front of his face.


----------



## Fanog (May 28, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_

Kia listens to Carlos skim over all that happened the last days. She thinks of all kinds of things she can say, but doesn't...

_"Well Carlos, no wonder you've got no luck with the 'women'. All kinds of interesting stuff happening, and you're not _talking_ 'bout 'em. Didn't no one ever tell you that it's all in the details. Women _love_ juicy details." - Nah, too obvious..._

The young woman heaves a small sigh at Carlos' obvious attempt to fend her off. _Well, you won't get away from me _that_ easy._ She looks around the table, and tries to follow what's going on regarding Malcolm. That is, until she notices Carlos fiddling with the pen.

"Hey, what's that? Part of your 'Super-Spy' repertoire?" _Oh, and don't you dare blow me off again..._


----------



## Catulle (May 28, 2003)

*Ben Taub Hospital - Parking Lot
Houston Medical Center*
_6:40 pm_

The start of surprise she felt as the noise flooded the interior of the car caused Amy to apply much more pressure to the pedal than she had intended. The car all but screeched out of the lot, rattling past the man and leaving the mysterious agents behind, if not banishing their memory.

Embarrassment crept up on her unexpectedly, bringing blood to her cheeks and a sickly heat over her body. How quickly she had just panicked! Rationally, she knew she'd seen far worse on the trauma wards, worse than that on case studies. Yet all it took to reduce her to stark fear was three well-dressed men in a dark garage and some vague passive-agressive macho bullsh... She shook her head and let out the breath she hadn't realised she was holding in.

The heavy bass bled through every inch of the car and Amy considered briefly hitting the wheel in sheer frustration. _Keep your head, Dr Nguyen._ She could turn off for gas and lose the sound, then. Maybe make those calls, too.

Distraction accomplished, she fumbled in the bag for the atomiser, a few pumps dispelling the subtle scent of her sweat. Questions whirled about that researcher's mind that Amy had cultivated over the years. Who was the director, and what was so important about the West Nile? Why did they want Carlos and her? The CDC? Dr Munguia's passionate refrain kept returning to her; "People. Will. Keep. Dying!!!"

She frowned. They had to discuss this, and before tomorrow morning too. She didn't want to monopolise the dinner conversation, but it looked like there could be no choice.

The face that gazed out at her from the garage foiled her plan of stopping to turn the racket off, and the shiver she felt as he stared at her... mind tricks, the result of too much adrenaline, and she'd not eaten well since breakfast. Still, there was something disquieting in those eyes that held her attention.

And then he was gone.



*Between HMC and the Fifth*
_between the ticks_

The car slid on, dappled sunlight at the end of the day painting the interior with strips of light and dark, towards safety. And a home-cooked meal. The cholesterol would be worth it this time, though, Amy figured, even if she'd be working it off for the remainder of the month.



*T-Bull's House - Front Door
Fifth Ward*
_7:15 pm_

Around the corner from the Roosevelt house, Amy pulled over and checked herself in the mirror, concentrating on her breathing and scraping a loose strand of hair back under control. "I will not sensationalise this." Her eyes stared back at her in reflection, and she didn't flinch. Determined. Professional. In Control. Taking the car back out of park, Amy drove the remaining distance, and pulling up into the drive, got out of the car and approached the door.

_I wonder where Jess' car is?_


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

*T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward*
_7:15 pm_



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *On the other side of the table, T-Bull glanced over at Malcolm.  "You been waiting for Jeffery dis whole time?"
> 
> Malcolm's mother, though, sounded very skeptical as she sniffed him slightly, remembering his scent.  "Why the hell you smell so funny boy?  You're drowning in your cologne."  She looked very...very...skeptical indeed.*




"I'll go wash up again if I smell bad, Momma.  I knew I was gonna run over here and I didn't want to stink.  I probably laid it on too thick, as usual,"  Malcolm said, joking and the pun at the end.

Looking over to T-Bull, Malcolm said, "Yeah, Jeffrey was evidently home for a while, left a mess in the bathroom - as *usual*.  I'd thought he'd have come back home but I guess he's off with *friends *or something."

Malcolm looked as if there was more to be said  (but later) for a moment or two, then inhaled deeply of the cooking smells of the room, "I'm starving."


----------



## Velenne (May 30, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_

Carlos stares dumbfoundedly at the little glowing tube.  Kia's comment snaps him out of his trance, causing him to swiftly reseal the pen.

"I could tell you," he says smiling, trying to pass it off, "but then I'd have to shoot you.  It's not so bad, actually, that's how I got this."

He uses the pen as a pointer, indicating his wounded shoulder.  His face loses its mirth as the truth of his next comment hits him, voice dropping ominously, "Knowing...more than I should..."

_Jesus, I need to call Amy!....Ok right after Grace- Mamma would kill me if I left without saying Grace!  The last thing I need is another bullet hole._


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 30, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Front Door
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_

The knock on the door caught everyone's attention.  T-Bull pushed himself away from the table, a hopeful expression on his face.  Walking over to the door, he opened it, the smile fading slightly when he realized the person standing there wasn't who he had hoped it would be.

"Hey Amy, come in," he spoke gruffly.  Peering outside, he tried to see if anyone else was there.  When he didn't, he closed the door heavily, leading Amy back into the dining room.  "Have you seen Jess?" he asked her quietly.

Lamar sat beside Malcolm and he could swear _something_ was up with him.  Never remembered him wearing that much cologne before, the guy was drowning in it.  Not to mention, Malcolm's mom looked very suspcious.

Meanwhile, Mike, Kia, and Carlos sat near the mysterious blue pen, none of them knowing quite what the hell it was supposed to represent.  Carlos' waving was interrupted by the appearance of Amy and T-Bull again.

OOC: AMY, MIKE, CARLOS, KIA, LAMAR, MALCOLM


----------



## Catulle (May 30, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Front Door
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_

"I'm glad to see you _too_, T-Bull." Amy's faint smile and the high arch to one brow made light of the remark. "I suppose Jess is running late again... Work?"

Her expression shifted to a frown when he asked after his girlfriend, and she paused in the hallway mid-step, before taking her mobile out of the bag and replying in a similarly subdued tone "She hasn't called ahead? No responsibility sometimes, my little sister..." Amy sighed as she speed-dialled Jessica's phone, mind flitting back across the years and all the times she'd had to bail the younger Nguyen out of her own mess; times she'd thought were now behind her. _No answer_. And uncomfortable sensation crept down her spine as she recalled the agents and the eyes.

She shrugged away the feeling and sent a prewritten text message to the number instead; "Jess - I am here, where are you?"It was maybe the sixth time she had used it. _Don't overreact, she's late all the while._

"She'll be here sooner or later, T-Bull. In her own time, of course." She gave what she sincerely hoped was a reassuring smile, and followed in the big man's wake into the Dining Room stowing the mobile away as they went.

"I hope for your sake that you're not picking at that, Dr Munguia."

She looked around the room and inclined her head slightly in greting. "Good evening everybody. I'm afraid I was late out of work and came direct, so I didn't bring anything."


----------



## Fanog (May 30, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_

_Yikes! Wrong button..._

Kia becomes rather shaken when she fully digests Carlos' words. She doesn't quite know how to place them, but fears the worst. She reaches for her glass of water and takes two, three long draughts. She then leans in a bit closer to Carlos, eyeing his shoulder suspiciously.

"Carlos, you're scaring me. The shooting, that was an accident, right...  You know - wrong place, wrong time? Come on, you're a good friend of T's... You'd never get youself into that kind of trouble, would you?"

Kia looks around the table, reading faces and trying to piece it all together; getting the feeling that something's _very_ wrong...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 1, 2003)

Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm

Tommy  walked slowly towards Willy trying to figure out what was wrong with him. _He looks awful, I mean Really bad.  I've never seen him like this._ As Tommy got closer to him, he glanced across the alley and the other Police in the area. Then Willy hurled.  _Oh Geeze!_  Tommy ran to get a blanket from his cruiser and then approached Willy with it.
"Willy, it's me Tommy.  Are you okay man?  Here take this blanket to help clean up"
Tommy tries to help Willy up and wipe off any vomit off of him.  
"What's going on?  I've never seen you like this before.  You want me to take you to a hospital or something?"


----------



## Velenne (Jun 1, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_

He can hear her voice from the dining room.  A tidal wave of shame washes over him as he can't imagine having to face her after his stunt at the hospital.  Sitting here in this comfortable place, he can't imagine what sort of circumstances had led to his actions and what sort of irrational psychology he could use to justify them.



> "Carlos, you're scaring me..."




"Sorry Kia, I just meant-"



> "I hope for your sake that you're not picking at that, Dr Munguia."




Carlos looks at the sling and back up at Amy.  His Unstoppable Witty Defense System activates and he can't help but grin and reply, "Ooooh, if I'm bad do I get a spanking?"

_Wait, come to think of it, I've had enough spankings for today._ He thinks back to the manhandling he recieved from the Suits and winces.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 1, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
7:15 pm_

Kia swallows a groan before it can leave her mouth.

_Come on, you can't be serious... Is he really that simple, or is it just another easy way to avoid me? He can't actually expect to throw those things at me, and then simply ignore it? Something's up with him, and I'm damned if I won't find out._

The young woman demonstratively makes a half-turn away from Carlos, even though she doesn't intent to miss one thing he says or does. She then thinks of something different. _Wait a minute... He won't talk to _me_, huh?_

"Hi Amy, nice to see you again." Kia says as she half gets up from the table. "There's a empty seat over here. Please." She points at an empty chair near to Carlos and takes a quick look at her Momma, checking to see if it's okay if she temporarily takes over the position of lady of the house. "Can I get you something to drink?"


----------



## Dvang (Jun 2, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

Willy jerks away from Tommy as he reaches out.  He scuttles back a few feet, eyes wild and looking around.  Fear is etched on his face, unmistakeable.  Finally Willy's gaze rests on Tommy, slowly runs down the uniform to stop briefly on the badge and the gun.

"Err.. yeah. Sorry." Willy says, his eyes less wild, but still flitting around as if to watch everywhere.  

"I just..." Willy takes a deep breath, "death sometimes just reminds me of 'Nam, you know?  Hits ya hard sometimes remembering all the dead buddies you used to know."  His eyes slide back to Tommy. "Say, what's going on over there anyway if you don't mind me askin'?"

_Damn ... what's happening to me?  It's gotta be THEM.  They've finally gotten around to me.  I wonder if Tommy's one of THEM.  You never know who you can trust.  Something big's gotta be going down, if they're digging up little old me after all this time..._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2003)

Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm

Tommy keeps his hands out at his sides so they are easily within Willy's view.  "It's okay Willy, it's just me Tommy.  Take your time, get your breathe and strength back, okay?"

Tommy had to admit to himself that he was a little spooked by the other man's behavior.  Willy was a good guy and all, but he had been acting a bit odd lately.  Tommy just hoped he would be okay._We have barely started dealing with the death of Nguyen's sister, I don't want to see anything happen to Willy, too._ 

"Here Willy, do you want to take this blanket?  Why don't you let me give you a hand.  It looks like someone was killed.  Someone driving a very nice car in this not-so-nice part of town.  You haven't seen anyone driving a shiny, new Mercedes around here, have you?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 2, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

Willy could feel his head, and it wasn't cooperating too much at the moment.  But Tommy's words about the car jerks a memory into that haze of paranoia, of a pretty young woman laughing as she whizzes by in a beautiful convertible.  Of her buying him a cup of coffee, breakfast, lunch on many occassions, asking him about his nightmares.  For every detail of his nightmares.  She was the only one who listened.  Who seemed to truly believe.

The smell of lavender with a hint of Jasmine, her fragrance hovering in the air of his memory as he recognizes the scent now mixed with blood.

While all this went along in Willy's head, Tommy noticed his sargeant talking to the other officers, gesturing to the car.  Then the man glanced Tommy's way, but at a point past him to a blue pickup truck trudging up the lane.  Soon it pulls over, and a rather red-faced pudgy man huffsout of it.  He swipes a hankerchief over his sweaty forehead before hiking past Tommy toward the crime scene.

Mickey Barton.  What was he doing here?  

Being a cop, Tommy knows that normally detectives are assigned to precincts, and that Mickey's precinct was downtown along with Jason Nguyen - but lately he had gotten himself assigned to a few different cases around the metropolitan and outlaying areas - like that Fu Kim shooting.  How though?  A rookie cop like him didn't know.

OOC: TOMMY, DVANG


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Big Momma's loud booming voice interrupted everyone's conversations.  "Now now!  We gonna eat now and stuff our faces.  I'm sure Jess is just working, late hon," she reassures T-Bull who is looking more and more dour by the second.  "You know how forgetful that girl is."

A laugh echoes from Jason.  "Yeah, she'd forget her name if it wasn't on her badge."

The evening progresses into dinner, momma's food filling their tummies with good old southern cooking.  Aftewards everyone is pretty sure they weren't going to be able to make it up from the table, much less file into the living room.

T-Bull's momma and Malcolm's mother head off with the dishes to put things away, make leftover baggies for guests to take home and get the dessert ready.  This leaves T-Bull, Malcolm, Lamar, Amy, Mike, Carlos, and Jason comfortable in the family room.  Though Kia hangs out just at the edge to hear the goings on without actually being seen quite yet.

Standing by the front window and not bothering to hide that he is waiting for Jessica, T-Bull glances over the group.  "We wanted to git together tonight to do more than eat some of momma's cooking, though momma's cooking works well either way."  

The big man sighed.  "But we got here to discuss something that's been happening - alot of wrong things that's been happening in our hood - in our home!  And somethin' we shouldn't tolerate.  Now each of you'se got a story to tell, so tell it - each of you.  One at a time, whoever wants to talk, talk.  Jason needs to know what's been happening."

OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR, CARLOS, AMY,  KIA, MIKE


----------



## Velenne (Jun 3, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

After a moment of silence, Carlos leans against the couch's armrest and clears his throat,

"I guess I'll start, then.  Let me preface this by saying I believe we're all in a little over our heads.  Still...you can't help but love this town and I'm willing to do what I can to make sure the little guy doesn't get stepped all over. That said, my part of the story goes like this:

"Last night I got shot.  Again.  For some reason known only to God Above," he decides to leave out the part where he thinks the bullet was meants for someone else sitting with him, hoping the others figure that out for themselves when he gets to to that part of the story, "Anyway, they gave me some serious medications at the hospital and I'm fine now except for the paranoia, hallucinations and delusions of heroism.  Just kidding.   I hope.  

"Amy took me to the hospital this morning to look at a lab culture pertaining to the West Nile virus.  It looked pretty serious to me, but I'm no expert on these things so I'll leave that part to her.  I took it upon myself to call up some of the other virology labs in the area.  Everyone I talked to gave me the same canned response.  'Nothing like that here.  Stop asking.'  That kind of thing.  Apparently, someone wanted to cover this up pretty badly and wait for the whole thing to blow over.  

"When I got back to the virology lab, there were Suits everywhere, taking everything.  Maybe it was the meds, but I wanted to do _something_ to stop them.  So...I basically made an ass of myself and I doubt I'll have a job tomorrow but hey, at least I tried to do the right thing.  The guys said they were CDC but...I'm not buying it.  They never showed me any ID, only a letter from hospital brass giving them clearance."

Carlos breaks his oration to sigh.  He can't even look at Amy, he's so embarrassed.  He keeps his eyes trained on T-Bull or Mike (both of whom have already heard all of this) or Jason.  

"I met up with Mike afterwords whose father was also shot last night.  We head back to his place on a hunch- why would anyone want to shoot two well-loved, good-looking, All-American guys like me and Mike's dad?  As for myself, I couldn't come up with answer.  So we searched his dad's room and found some clues.  Basically....bugs.  You still got that journal Mike?"

He pulls out any of the stuff he may still have from the stash they found in Mr. Mathew's room and lays it on the coffee table.  

"Then I'm checking out this pen," he takes it out of his pocket, "Jess's pen, "he pops off the end and pulls out the little tube, "And I find this.  Mean anything to you Amy?"

He hands it to her, looking only at her hands, and gives everyone a chance to soak it all in.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 3, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Though she had started listening to Carlos' analysis with a skeptic's ear, Amy found herself nodding in agreement at the conclusions he was plainly driving at. A telltale furrow formed in her brow as she matched his experiences into the picture which she had, tentatively, sketched out in her mind. 

_He's trying to avoid eye contact, too._ She couldn't help but wonder as to why her colleague was being so unusually evasive even as he expounded; the nonsense he spouted when he was nervous, the sea-change from his demeanour over breakfast. Not that she believed the medication excuse for a moment, firmly affixing the blame on the peculiarities of the Y chromosome. What had changed? Her eyes moved over to the girl in the doorway and her mind cast back to dinner. Kia... of course.

She took the small vessel from the pen when it was proffered, vainly attempting to catch Carlos' eyes with her own as she did so, before turning her attention to the object, holding it to catch more light and turning it over in two narrow fingers, studying the liquid's properties squinting as she tried to categorise it.

"I don't know. Without the equipment the CDC confiscated, anything I say will be pure speculation. You say Michael's father was an Entomologist? Which species did he collect and where did he get them?" She turned to Mike with a polite smile, her voice coming faster and more certain as she found herself on more familiar ground. "And in the case of the West Nile, we know it's a virus in a state of mutation; if Mr Matthews' insects were another link in our unfolding mystery..."

A quaver stole into her voice, and it was T-Bull she fixed her mind on next "...Jess isn't late anymore, she's absent. She hasn't called and I can't get through to her cellphone. The vial was in her pen and she was interested in West Nile..."

When she looked at her brother, Amy's eyes were pleading even if she kept a thin mask of calm across her face. She could barely hear the conversation in the room, so lound was the pulse of blood in her ears.


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2003)

After hearing the story given by Carlos, Malcolm added some of his comments as well.

"If we're talking about bugs and a virus, Jeffrey, my younger brother, had a whole case of bug spray in his bedroom.  Almost as if someone had either given it to him or told him to use it," Malcolm finished.

Malcolm looked to Lamar to talk about what happened at scholl and thereafter, but Malcolm knew that he would tell it himself before too much longer.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 3, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

A triumphant smile appears on Kia's face as she hears her brother speak. _See? I knew something was up. And it wouldn't be him if he weren't keeping his 'little sister' out of it. Yeah, he's probably just assumed I was helped Momma with the dishes. Hah, serves him right..._

Her mood takes on a darker edge as she hears Carlos speak. She hasn't forgotten about his words that had scared her during diner. Her thoughts of triumph vanish as she realizes that whatever is happening might acually endanger those she knows and loves. A worry grows in Kia's mind, urging her to consider if listening in is actually such a good idea. She forcefully pushes those thoughts away. _Stop that. If T is in danger, I think I have a right to know. In that case, it concerns Momma and me as well. If Jess isn't here to talk some sense into him - Well, someone has to. Jess..._

It may be subconsciously, but Kia takes a slight step closer to the doorframe. _No, you don't want to be get caught here, snooping in on their conversation. But you _do_ want to hear what's going on._ Try as she might, Kia can't seem to get rid of that nagging feeling in the back of her skull, that voice that keeps telling her that they would probably let her in on everything once someone would spot her.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Amy's words about Jess seem to shake T-Bull into a more dark silence.  His big hands curl into fists without thinking, his mind miles away to wherever she could possibly be.

Jason coughs, looking worried, but still intent on what everyone was saying.  "You think that there's something wrong with this...west nile thing...you'll have to forgive me, sis, but when you talk bugs or whatever the heck it is...I just wanna take a nap."  He gives his sister wry grin.  "What's so important about it exactly?  Why would anyone care about bugs?"

"And how do you figure Jess is involved in this?  I mean, sure she's got a knack for always getting in trouble...doesn't know how to stay out of people's business...but then to us cops and lawyers...your business is our business, eh?"

"And so you guys all think that the hit on Fu Kim was meant to take out someone?  Any ideas who?  And what's your story, Mr. Matthews?"

His keen eye didn't miss Kia in the background and he gave her a friendly smile, waving for her to join the group.  "What about you, Kia?  Anything you want to add?"



OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR, CARLOS, AMY, KIA, MIKE


----------



## Fanog (Jun 5, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Kia gives a startled jump as she hears herself being adresses by Jason. "Ah, er... I was just, er..."
_Excuses ain't going to cut it, and you know it. Get it over with; just continue in the conversation and they may forget about it._

"Well," Kia starts as she takes a few paces into the room, "I don't know too much about this whole business, but I did read some articles about it in the paper, yesterday. We're talking about those mosquitos, right?" 

As she speaks, she enters further into the room. Noticing the terrible state that T-Bull is in she walks over to him, seating herself on the armrest of his chair.

"As I read it, the problem isn't so much that the virus has changed, but that it's now being carried by a different kind of mosquito. - Or is that just a result of the fact that this virus is mutated?" She turns to Amy at that last question, trying her best to recollect what she read.

"There was another small article on the virus in the paper this morning, as I recall. That's two days in a row, which means that they probably have a reporter who's looking into this. Carlos, if you're drawing blanks with the officials, wouldn't it be worth it to ask this person if he has the same troubles? He might know something - or maybe someone - that we don't..."


----------



## Velenne (Jun 5, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_





> "And so you guys all think that the hit on Fu Kim was meant to take out someone? Any ideas who?"




_Sorry, T..._

"Well...I think it's so obvious by now there's no point in denying it.  Jess and Mr. Mathews knew each other, both of them working on something related to mosquitos.  I was sitting right next to Jess at Fu Kim..." he looks at Malcom, "Now you say your brother's into gangs and he's got a bunch of bug spray?  They suspected the shooting might be gang-related.  But what's the connection between the gangs, the bugs, and the Suits?"



> "...Carlos, if you're drawing blanks with the officials, wouldn't it be worth it to ask this person if he has the same troubles? ..."




Carlos smacks his forehead, 

"Duh!  Why didn't I of that earlier?  Good thinking; I'll get a copy of those papers before I leave."


----------



## Dvang (Jun 5, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

Willy scowls as he sees Mickey Barton arrive.

_If anyone works for THEM it'll probably be that loudmouth Barton_ he thinks. Suddenly energized, Willy props himself up and stalks behind Barton, trying to keep his footsteps silent but not trying to hide himself so that hopefully Barton wouldn't notice him. 

_If Barton is here, something is up for sure. Maybe I can find something before he does._

Willy gets as close as he can to the scene, hoping Tommy will follow him to keep the other officers away from him.  His eyes, no longer wild, scan the car and the surrounding scene intently for any evidence, any information, that he could use.

_Mustn't let THEM hide their evidence of THEIR crimes.  Poor girl, I've got to do what i can to help her, even after her death._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 5, 2003)

Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm

_Mickey Barton.  What is he doing here!_ 
Mickey Barton was nothing but trouble and everyone knew it.  He did actually get results and sometimes he made sure the right thing got done, but he had his own way of doing it.  He had made a name for himself, that was for sure.  

It suddenly dawned on Tommy that  the deceased had looked to be Detective Nguyen's sister.  _Oh this could be bad.  This could get very, very bad._ 

The next thing Tommy knows, Willy is walking past him, headed straight for Detective Barton!  _Great!_ Tommy thought sarcastically.  He hurried to catch up to Willy, wrapping the balnket around him, more to look semi-usefull than anything else.

"Willy, why don't you come sit in one of the cars for a few minutes to rest.  Then you can try and tell me what you know.  Okay?"


----------



## Dvang (Jun 5, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_


Willy eyes Tommy from the corner of his eye, but does not slow down in heading to the crime scene.

_I sure hope I can trust Tommy.  But, I've got to make sure I find whatever it is THEY are looking for before they can cover it up..._

"Sure Tommy, that sounds good." Willy says, "I just need a few minutes to stretch out my old legs before sitting down."  He continues over to the crime scene, trying to spot anything unusual and trying to avoid Barton's notice.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 6, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_



> "As I read it, the problem isn't so much that the virus has changed, but that it's now being carried by a different kind of mosquito. - Or is that just a result of the fact that this virus is mutated?"



Amy frowned, chewing at her lip a little as she considered how to phrase it in layman's terms. She leaned forward in her seat , aware of the light weight of the vial resting in her palm as she spoke.

"The carrier can affect the virology significantly in some cases. It's like the disctinction between Creutzfeldt-Jakob in humans and Spongiform Enchphalopathy in bovines, and in turn from the endemic form found across Europe in sheep and goats . Ordinarily, this kind of 'evolution' takes some time - from the eighteenth century in the example I just cited. The same goes for the different way rabies moves between species. I mean, there is a leading theory that CJD isn't viral, but prionic... Rabies is viral, but has changed little in some time. Perhaps we are looking at a prion. It's one of a dozen or so hypotheses I had before my research was shut down." Amy gave a look towards Carlos, then back to Kia as her voice trailed off, realisation hitting her that perhaps she had not done such a good job of getting her point across succinctly, if at all.

"What I mean is, yes, no and maybe all at the same time. Usually, the kind of development I've seen in West Nile just doesn't happen. I have some work at home still, but the majority's in the hands of the CDC, or whoever they are." She sighed and sank back into the cushions.

"Which reminds me." She looked straight at Carlos, silently willing him to look up at her, "An Agent Stone spoke with me after work today." She shivered only slightly as she supressed the discomfort of the recollection "He said that his Director wanted to meet with Dr Munguia and me tomorrow morning. They know where I live, and they're sending a car over."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

Barton walked up to the policeman gathered as Willy and Tommy approached the group, they could hear him speaking.  "No body yet, eh?  Well - I  hope it ain't too much ruined, she had some nice curves ya know.  God I wish I had a chance to nail that ass."

The other cops tried not to look too disgusted at Barton, but really truly failed utterly.  Their dislike of him apparent, they began to make the excuses to move away from him, leaving the sargeant and another cop in the vicinity.

His light blue eyes moved over the convertible, but he didn't seem at all moved by the sight of the blood, the bullets, the flash of cameras as the crime scene scientists begin their detailed capture of the entire scene.  There's something inherently not right about this man, but neither Willy nor Tommy can place it.

Then suddenly he seemed to start, staring the contents of the purse all over the floor of the car.  His blonde brows knitted together in thought.

Just then the sargeant noticed Tommy and Willy.  "Tommy, the detective wants to hear what you saw when you first got here."

Barton glanced at both of them.  "Someone get this stinking street rat out of here," he ordered with barely a glance at Willy.  "He's f#cking up the whole atmosphere."

OOC: TOMMY, DVANG


----------



## Velenne (Jun 6, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Creutzfeldt-Jakob, Spongiform Enchphalopathy, prions...it was like the darkest days of medschool all over again.  Carlos remembered most of it, and its significance, but was still confounded by the implications.



> "...He said that his Director wanted to meet with Dr Munguia and me tomorrow morning..."




"Oh boy, a trip to the principal's office?  Just for you and me?  Golly I hope they don't call my mom and dad, or kick me off the track team!" He pumps his prosthetic leg once.

"Guess it's time to start cooking up a buffet of excuses.  'Which would you prefer, Mr. Director- my dog ate my sanity, or I was abducted by space aliens who altered my brain patterns?'  Hell, that sounds better than 'I was trying to protect the work from MiB's engaging in some kind of government coverup of an out-of-control man-made superflu.'"

Carlos leans back in his chair and sighs.  Turning to Amy, he smiles and says, "Well look on the bright side Amy, we'll get to have breakfast together for the second day in a row.  Only this time, it's buscuits and sausage gravy..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Jason's eyes nearly dove into the back of his head when his sister started talking about mosquitos and what not.  "Only Jess could ever figure out what you were saying," he complained good-naturedly.  "So you're telling us cuz this new mosquito carrying this virus or prion or whatever the heck...that this is the reason why its different?"  He racked his brain for a moment.  "Culex thingy and Asian tiger...I remember something in the paper about it."

Amy's mind goes back to the newspaper she had read this morning.   The entire time she had spent concentrating on the disease, she didn't have the background for studying the Asian Tiger mosquitos...but she did remember when Jessica took the copies of her research that her sister had someone in mind to look into it for her.  She also remembered with a start that all the Asian Tiger mosquitos captured had been destroyed - and their habitat where they had been caught cleansed.

"I think Dr. Munguia has a good question...what is the connection between the gangs, the bugs, and the Suits?"  The detective frowned slightly.  "And Jess knew Will Matthews?  How well do you think?  And why would she be involved in all this?  Did she know about the virus, Amy?"

When Amy spoke about the trip to the director, Jason looked even more serious.  "I don't like, sis.  Let me have someone follow you.  I don't know who these guys are and I don't want you or Dr. Munguia to get hurt."

OOC: MALCOLM, LAMAR, CARLOS, AMY, KIA, MIKE


----------



## garyh (Jun 10, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

"I'll help however I can," Lamar offered.  "These guys have to be stopped."

_OOC:  I'll try to get back into the flow of the game as well as possible.  Oh, and Kit...  I think the 16th page might be a good time to start a new thread.   _


----------



## Dvang (Jun 12, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

"Hey Barton," Willy says, as he looks at the purse contents intently, trying to identify everything that is there and what might have made him do the double-take.  "Look at it this way, I may be f#cking up the atmosphere, but that means you're actually getting some f#cking for once". Willy flashes a jovial, but mechanical smile and continues to edge up to where the purse and its contents are for a better look.

_What was it that made him start? There's gotta be something here, I know it.  I'm not gonna let THEM screw with people this way like they screwed with me if I can help it!_


----------



## Catulle (Jun 13, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Though she thought she kept her composure throughout, Amy couldn't help the inward wince as Carlos rattled off another battery of lines. _Doesn't he realise how he sounds? Just when I think he's engaging his brain, more childish humour..._ Sympathetic embarassment, or something else, she wasn't going to dwell on it. For now.

She waited out Jason's speech with a growing sense of unease.

"Well, I don't know how to put it without sounding absolutely certifiable," at this, she couldn't help a look towards Dr Munguia, "but the Asian Tiger cultures are the key. They're what are being taken out of circulation. Jess indicated that their habitats were destroyed, my confiscated research contained samples of the more virulent strain of the west nile virus which could well have been taken from patients bitten by Asian Tiger mosquitos and I'd be ready to theorise that Mr Matthews had one of them in his entymology collection or at the very least had been collecting near the former habitat." She chewed more at her lower lip, the focus showing in the cast of her forehead and though she looked at Mike, her attention was plainly elsewhere, in the ether.

"Yes, Jess knew about the virus. We were talking about it shortly before the... Fu Kim. I thought it was a little strange that she was taking an interest in my research; she usually responded much like you did after a few minutes." She paused again, weighing up the  options internally before committing to a course of action.

"I don't think we can avoid that meeting, but if it was dangerous, the agents wouldn't have told me and set me on my way, would they? I think we should go, Carlos and I, and that we have somebody watching just in case I'm wrong." She looked around the room slowly, searching for an affirmative sign or positive reaction from anybody. She let her eyes rest a little longer on Kia.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 13, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Kia had been quite silent during the conversation between Amy, Carlos and Jason. _What have I landed into? Is this all a medical problem; I thought there was more going on?_

She looked a little heavy-hearted, thoroughly in the grip of the black clouds drifting around the room. Looking around the gathering, she tried to see if the others were as clueless as she was concerning Amy's story. During the round, Kia's eyes interlocked with Amy's. The strange look that the woman gave her was making her quite uncomfortable, she shook the moment off by speaking up.

"Euh, sorry Amy, the bug-and-virus story wentkind of over my head. But the Suits and gangs make even less sense to me. That's probably because I had actually hoped to understand _that_ part. These Suits took apart you lab, getting rid of any specimen of these Tiger mosquito. Apparantly, they're working for some kind of 'Director'. So, ultimately, it's this Director who wants the entire species dead... Right? Now, there was probably a whole bunch of those things, and - as I read it - you couldn't spray them with a plane. Something with day and night, or something."

Kia held a moments, pondering whether to speak up with her theory. _A 'theory', huh? Well, don't get your hopes up, you're just guessing..._

"What if - Suppose you want an entire area of bugs dead, but you can't do it by spraying with a plane... If the easy option isn't availabe, you'd have to do it by hand, right? _But_, these Asian Tigers are pretty dangerous, so you don't want to do it yourself, and you don't want to put your own men in danger. Would it be really far-fetched to hire some other people to do it, some people who you don't really care about - well, er, whom no one really cares about?" It would explain why some gang members have bug spray, at least."

At the end of her breath she stopped, reading faces and studying reactions. She gave Malcolm a look of sorrow when she realized what she had just implied about Jeffrey, since he was the one with the bug spray. _I didn't mean it like that... Damn Malcolm, sorry.. Please don't take it personal._


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Throughout it all, Mike just sits listening and shaking or noddign his head every once in a while.  How the hell had he gotten himself mixed up in something like this?  It was way out of his league, super-deadly mosquitoes, gangs with bug spray, and Feds trying to cover up some sort of virus-gone-wrong by killing his dad?  None of it made much sense to him, all he could do was think about what he found in his dads hobby-room, maybe the others would know something about the stuff he'd found.

"Hey, guys, I don't know if it'll make any difference now, but if you wanna take a look at one of those mosquitoes, I've got one from my dad's bug room in a jar, and I found his notebook, though I still gotta go over it and see if there's anything useful." He says, breaking into the conversation as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

Malcolm kept quiet for the moment, waiting to see if Lamar was going to talk about what he saw and the school with the Jeffrey and the Dogman - and the troubles that happened afterward.

Malcolm definitely looked uncomfortable waiting.  The implications about the gangs and the bug spray didn't help matters - it just emphasized how much trouble Jeffrey was in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

"Come on, Tommy," the sergeant spoke up in a gruff voice - obviously not wanting to be here, but really having no choice.  "Let's do our report and then notify Detective Nguyen about his sister."  The look in his eyes told Tommy and Willy how much he really did not want to handle that task.

Willy's glance didn't tell him anything - whatever it was that Barton saw eluded him as well.  Nothing looked unusual...it was the normal contents of any woman's purse.  Though in his mind ticked a few things...where was the badge that Jessica always carried?  Or the small PDA that she used to record her interviews with him on?

OOC: WILLY, TOMMY


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 18, 2003)

Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm

Tommy was not comfortable with anything that was happening.  How was he supposed to make sense of this.  It was almost like Willy knew more about what was going on then he did.  And did Det. Barton even look at Willy when he said to get rid of him?  _I think there is a LOT more going on here then what is obvious._ 

"Okay Sarge.  I have no problem leaving _this._"  Tommy did his best to lead Willy away.  Once they were far enough he tried talkng to him again.

"Willy, I really think there is something bad going on here.  Worse than this death.  I need to know anything you do about the woman or what is going on with her."  As an after thought he added, "And how does Det. Barton know you?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway
Fifth Ward
6:45pm_

His sergeant interrupted him before Willy could answer.  "Tommy, let's go write it up and track down Detective Nguyen," the man spoke, moving toward the car.  "Take Willy with you.  We can drop him off at the shelter on our way back to the precinct.

_T-Bull's House - Front Door
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

It took longer than either of them thought to track down Jason Nguyen who had turned his cellphone off so that he could have an uninterrupted dinner conversation.  Finally Sarge pulled up to a house - well kept - but still in Fifth Ward.  Inside they could hear the murmur of many people.

"T-Bull's," the sarge spoke as everyone in the car recognized it.  "Well...this just gets better and better.  I don't want to have to tell _him_ about this."  He grumbled unhappily as he got out of the car and headed toward the door, pressing the door bell.

Tommy and Willy still sat in the car with Willy in the backseat watching everything.  The doors are unlocked so either can get out at any time.

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

The bell echoed throughout the house and T-Bull's momma called out from the kitchen.  "Kia?  Kia!  Get that, girl.  Might be Jessica."

OOC: EVERYONE


----------



## Fanog (Jun 21, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

"Yeah Momma, going..."

Kia gets up from her chair and speeds through the hall. She takes a look back at T-Bull, and furiously hopes that it is indeed Jess at the door. 

She opens the door, and is quite disappointed to find that it isn't Jess. She takes a hand through her hair, combing back several braids. As she does so, she takes a look at the man standing outside, and those still in the car. _Who are they? Would T-Bull know them - involved in the bug thing?_

"Uhm, good evening. Can I help you?"


----------



## Dvang (Jun 22, 2003)

_Bourbon Street - Alleyway_
Fifth Ward
6:45pm

Willy was fine with sticking with Tommy for a little while, and was getting ready to speak with Tommy when Barton interrupted, suggesting that Willy accompany them in the car.

_No way! I'll never be heard from again, I know. They'll take me back to the lab for more experiments. Or worse, for sticking my nose in where it don't belong._

Willy tries to edge unobtrusively out of arms length of Tommy, then makes a mad dash for the alley he came from.

_I gotta get away, then find the Nguyen family and let them know what's going on_ he thinks.

Once in the alleyway, if he makes it, he continues running for a minute or so, before trying to find a hiding spot to evade pursuit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Front Door
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

The sargeant nodded to Kia as she opened the door.  He glanced behind him with annoyance at where Tommy was sitting in the car, and then at Willy who seemed agitated before turning his attention back to Kia.

"Hello, miss.  Is Detective Nguyen here?  Could you tell him that Sergeant Jake Kramer needs to speak with him?"  The man waited patiently at the front door.

OOC: KIA, TOMMY, WILLY


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 24, 2003)

T-Bull's House - Front Door
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm

While sitting in the car trying to get Willy to talk, Tommy caught Sgt. Kramer's glance at him.  _Great.  I am never going to catch a break._ Tommy turned back towards Willy.  "I need to go talk to these people Willy.  That lady you know who was shot, her brother is an important Detective and we need to let him know what is going on.  You can stay and rest here, that is fine, but I really need to go talk to Det. Nguyen with my Seargent."

Tommy pauses for a moment to seee what Willy decides and then gets out of the car and heads to the front door.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 24, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

The shrill ring of the doorbell drew Amy out of her contemplation of the puzzle, forcing her to the realisation that she had been rapt in thought for some minutes. Kia's retreating back brought the girl back to the forefront of her mind, and as she left, Amy looked around the table.

"I think Kia has something, there. The gangs _would_ represent a cheap and hitherto unexploited workforce from a certain point of view." She smoothed back her hair again, "Not to mention that we should take a look over that remaining specimen and the notebook too, if that's okay by you, Michael. Preferably before tomorrow morning." Another glance slipped across from her to Carlos, involuntary reflex.

_Just let that be Jess at the door. She'll have the information to fill in some more of the gaps._


----------



## Fanog (Jun 24, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Front Door
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

The dark clouds were drifting again, entering the house from outside. Something about this felt very wrong to Kia. She regarded the stern look on the Sergeant's face before being able to speak, her voice sullen and absent-minded. "Yes, he's here. A moment please..."

She walked across the hall and peaked around the corner into the living room. "Jason, it's for you... A Sergeant - Kramer?"

Kia remained standing in the hall, waiting for Jason.


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2003)

Malcolm looked at Lamar, somewhat nervously, thinking that a dirty cop was already tracking them down.  His mind rationalized that that was virtually impossible but it didn't stop the adrenaline from flowing and the energy build.

He looked to T-Bull, having wanted to talk to him about what he found out, but the look on T's face made the thought fall by the wayside.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 24, 2003)

_T-Bull's House - Dining Room
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

"Oh boy, another long night.  And here I thought I'd never need that crap that taught us in med school."



> "Jason, it's for you... A Sergeant - Kramer?"




_Who knows he's even here?  What the hell, is this a setup?!  ...  Whoa, calm down there cowboy, your little conspiracy theories have gotten you in enough trouble today.  If Jimmy Hoffa's at the door with Elvis and a little grey alien selling Avon, you just stay right here in your little chair and try not to look stupid again._

Carlos does look at T-Bull though.  A Sergeant; more cops.  Good thing the big guy was on the right side of the law around here...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Sergeant Kramer stood in the hallway, sliding his cap off his head while he waited for Jason and T-Bull to approach.  Noticing Tommy coming up, he motioned toward his partner.  "This is Officer Tommy Swearingin....some of yous know him."

T-Bull nodded-having seen the guy around.  "What's up, sarge?" he greets moving slightly so that Jason could fit in the hallway.  Everyone in the dining room could hear what was going on.  "What brings you hear?"

Ms. Winters comes out to hang on the doorway leading to the kitchen.  "Oh god...its not about Jeffery is it?"  Her voice sounds near tears.

Shaking his head, the sergeant allayed her fears only to rise those in others.  "No, ma'am.  It's about your sister, Detective Nguyen...Jessica."

At that, if it were possible, T-Bull's face paled.

"We found her car in an alleyway.  Looks like its been shot at.  There's alot of blood, but no body.  We don't know where she is."  _Or if she's alive._ was the unspoken addition to that sentance.

OOC: KIA, TOMMY, CARLOS, MIKE, LAMAR, MALCOLM, AMY but TCW is still in the car


----------



## Velenne (Jun 25, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm

Holy ing $hit...._ Carlos repeated the mantra in his mind.  He could sense the impending chaos when T-Bull came unhinged, Amy started crying, and Jason went on the rampage.  _Times like these a guy has to ask himself one question: What would Mr. Belvedere do?  Well Carlos, he'd diffuse the situation with soft, silky words in that elegant English accent and everyone would think 'Gosh, he's right.'_

As the words ran through his mind, the young doctor looked around the room to guage everyone's reaction.  In med school they make you take a class where you roleplay telling patient's families that their loved one has died.  Natural causes, overmedication, the doc left the hacksaw in the patient's chest cavity, whatever the situation, you had to come up with a way to let them down easy and somehow keep from crying yourself.  It was always easy in school (Carlos could BS with the best of them) but here he was and the cop had already spilled the beans.

Licking his dry lips, he tries his best,

"Well if there's no body, she must be alive right?  So there's hope and that's what we've got.  I won't believe a fighter like Jess would go down like that.  Maybe they'll call with a ransom.  I'm assuming you've got an investigation team on site by now right?"

He laid out all three principles he'd learned:  logic, hope, and distraction.  He hoped it was enough, figured it would be for the guys in the room,  but somehow he always managed to screw up with the women.  No doubt he'd get slapped any second now...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Mike's face went pale... Another attack.  _Damnit, what the hell is going on around here, this was getting too out of control.  Carlos shot, A bullet in my dad, and now Jessica.. Missing and probly dead.._

Mike slowly shook his head "Somethings gotta be done about this." He whispered to Carlos beside him  "Think Jason can do anything?  He IS a f*cking cop after all, aint he?  I mean we can't just take all of this laying down!"  He realized his voice had been rising during the last sentence and clears his throat, looking around to see who else heard him.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 25, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

Jess!

Amy's mind grasped for something substantial to focus in on, some anchor against the tide. All her previous suspicions, half-formed thought processes conceived in the lucid moments of fear, terror and stress, all crystalised. Then shattered.

_blood..._

She shivered with a sudden chill, the rush of blood from her skin as it retreated bringing a tinnitus which shut out the sounds of the room. The scene played out to her in an eerie calm; she knew she had opened her mouth to speak, but couldn't hear what she said, if she had uttered anything at all.

_shot..._

The room took a crazy swing, rotating around the diagonal, and she had to close her eyes to stave off the rise of bile in her throat. She felt something touch her forehead, and she wasn't sure if it was her own hand or somebody else's.

_body..._

Searching for that lost anchor, she forced her eyelids open. Carlos was talking, and she locked onto that with all the concentration she could muster, willing herself back to lucidity.

_...can't just take all of this laying down!_ 

Sound returned, the dizziness remained. The doctor wasn't speaking any more, but Amy held that anchor for a few moments longer. She was not entirely surprised to find tears on her cheeks, though she didn't recall crying them. She panned around the room; Carlos to T-Bull, T-Bull to Jason, Jason to Mike. She kept looking to the others; Kia, Lamar, Malcolm. Finally, she settled her sights on the police in the dining room doorway.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 25, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm_

The dark clouds that had been gathering all evening, had to erupt at one point. As she heard the Sergeant speak, Kia's vision was obsured by them... The last Kia saw was T-Bull before she closed her eyes and everything went black.

Leaning against the door post, the young woman sagged through her knees, clutching her legs close against her chest. Her eyes opened but didn't see, staring blankly. She didn't blink and there were no tears. The sergeant's words kept repeating in her head, provoking visions of the bloodied car, and of Jessica. She could see the scene in eery detail, all of it summoned by her fears and imagination. She couldn't let the vision go, focussing on her imagination to ward off reality. _Things I'm imagining aren't real. Just a moment more..._

As she saw the car and Jessica's body, Kia heard a piano in the background, playing a brooding and lamenting song...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 25, 2003)

T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
8:30 pm

Tommy had never felt more uncomfortbale in his life.  _What a situation to be in!  What a way to start._   About that time Tommy noticed Kia seem to slump against the doorframe and to the floor.  Her eyes open, but she was definitley out of it.  Tommy moved forward towards her.  "Miss, are you alright?  Miss...Miss.."  He really was not sure what was wrong or what to do, but the situation was bad enough, he couldn't just stand there while these people fell apart.  "Can we get her a cool towel or something?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
9:00 pm_

"ARgggghhhaaaahhhh!!!"

The loud cry echoed through the house and even those posessing the most stalwart of nerves stepped back away from the powerful man who uttered it.  T-Bull's faced carved into stunning visual of pain, fear, and fury as one large fist slammed into wall.

"Jess...damn her..."

T-Bull's mother stepped out from the kitchen to comfort her son as Tommy would do for Kia.  Though no amount of comforting seemed to dispel the palpable funeral air that hung around the home now.

Jason, pale of face, managed to compose himself enough to ask Sgt. Kramer and Tommy some more questions about the accident scene, all of which Kramer seemed happy to oblige with.  The stout sergeant looked distinctly uncomfortable, but there drifted a strong sympathetic echo in his eyes.

Suddenly even as the words fell out of the man's mouth, the description of the boy that Tommy and Kramer saw running away from the bloody scene shook Malcolm to his very core.  Could it possibly?  No...yet...

"The police are on scene as we speak," Kramer assured Carlos and the others.  He hesitated slightly before adding, "Detective Mickey Barton got the case."

Jason's brow slashed as he gave Kramer a long silent stare and T-Bull growled like a feral dog licking its lips for his next victim.

OOC: KIA, TOMMY, CARLOS, MIKE, LAMAR, MALCOLM, AMY but TCW is still in the car


----------



## Fanog (Jun 26, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
9:00 pm_

Kia cringed under the sound of her brother's roar. She closed her eyes forcefully, hoping to shut it all out. She gave a startled shake at hearing his fist connect to the wall, forcing her to look at him. With another shake, sluggish, she found out that a young man stood close to her, she hadn't heard him approaching.

Kia looked at him through a curtain of loose braids, and could vaguely remember that he had asked her something. She started to nod, but changed half-way into slowly shaking her head. Looking awfully lost, she shrugged before resting her head on her knees.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 26, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
9:00 pm_

_Shut it down, lock it away. Don't panic, don't give up. It's what they want. (Is this rational?) Jason has it under control, trust Jason - family's family. (They know where you live.) There's no body, they don't know what happened. She isn't dead, she isn't dead, she isn't dead. (Or is she?)_

Focusing inward, Amy held onto her emotions, straining to keep the facade intact. Discipline struggled with the pull entropy, threatening to tear loose her grasp on the reality of the situation. She knew that she was staring, dumbfounded, at the people around her as they scampered about the room; a hundred possibilities and courses of action opened and closed themselves and she simply watched in a parody of analysis. At the back of her mind, she hoped she had her mouth shut.

The tears streaked her face. She shut them out.

_...and everywhere, the ceremony of innocence is drowned_


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

Malcolm listened to the explanations of the police officers, nerves that they were there for him and Lamar quickly diminished - to be swept away with the possible loss of Jessica.  

T-Bull's scream of emotion brought another jumble of thought to Malcolm - wanting to be close to his friend to comfort him but afraid of the potential rage yet to surface.

The blood and the description of who was fleeing the scene linked quickly in Malcolm's mind to the scene he found when he got home earlier, the blood rings in the bathtub and sink.  Malcolm quickly looked to see if his momma was around, hoping she did not hear the description of the boy fleeing.  Malcolm felt torn to mention the items that he wanted to bring up earlier, knowing now they implicate his brother so badly.

For the moment, Malcolm was silent - dealing with his grief, compassion, and fear as best as he could - alone. . .


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 1, 2003)

T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
9:00 pm

Tommy tensed at T-Bull's roar of anger.  He had met him before and been impressed by the power he had.  If he cut loose, Tommy did not want to be caught off guard.  He knew T-Bull to be a pretty good kid, but situations like these did not bring out the best in people.

Still tending to the girl, Tommy kept his eyes scanning the others, trying to read the mood of the room.  The academy had not prepared him for situations as intense as this.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 3, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
9:00 pm_

Kia picks herself up and slowly drags herself over to the living room. The young man was still next to her, but his presence wasn't exactly comforting. As she stands in the doorway to the living room, her eyes dwell on those present. She hesitates in going anywhere, but finally settles on the chair that T-Bull had occupied earlier. What seemed so long ago now...

She seats herself and hangs forward in the chair, elbows resting on her knees. 

"Amy..." The single word is full of compassion, but nothing else passes Kia's lips. There's really nothing more she can say.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 12, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
9:00 pm_

Watching Amy cry was just too much, oh and here comes Kia crying too.  He could never take watching women cry.  There was just something so 'innocence lost' about it.  It didn't even have to be women he knew- random ones could flip the Protector switch inside him to the On position with a little optic precipitation.

Carlos pushes himself out of the couch and drops down in front of Amy.  Putting his hands on her shoulders, he slowly pulls her into a hug.  Pretty soon, he's leaking right along with the rest of them.  For what it's worth, he tries to sound convincing as he whispers encouraging words to her.


----------



## Catulle (Jul 16, 2003)

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
9:00 pm_

At his touch, Amy became more aware of the scene about her. Automatically, before she really understood what she was doing, she wrapped her arms about his torso. The heat of his body, heat dependent on blood...

She looked at him, and in seeing his tears, she noticed her own. She nodded to his words, though they were too soft-spoken for her to truly make out. Slowly, she reached one hand for her bag, fumbling about the inside for a packet of tissues. She brushed past the alarm, the phone, the car keys - each a reminder of the day's terrible momentum, before locating her prize.

She pulled free one, and daubed the moisture from her face. With a sheepish smile to Carlos, she offered his the rest of the packet. "Sorry," she whispered.

She kept one arm about Carlos and smoothed out her hair before speaking, a forced calm behind her voice, "Jason, we're... _I'm_just a distraction to you here. You should do what you can, with your connections. Don't feel like you have to be here if you think you'd find out more elsewhere; we have to know for sure, if..." She looked to the officers, vacillating between one and the other before putting her question to the air "Has anybody told Mom and Dad, yet?"

She stole a wary glance at T-Bull as she spoke, noting Malcolm's distance and Kia's look to her. She fluttered a weak smile across her face in return.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 6, 2004)

*Game Ressurection!*

_T-Bull's House
Fifth Ward
9:00 pm_

Carlos continues to console Amy and himself...


----------

